# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Που είναι η ΕΛΠΙΔΑ , οεο;

## donald_girl

Ήθελα πολύ να εκφραστώ. Πνιγόμουν λίγο και είπα να σας γράψω. Έχω μεγάλη ανάγκη για επικοινωνία. Είναι και που στο site μου δεν μπορώ να γράφω για τον εαυτό μου, παρα μόνο να καταγράφω γεγονότα και εξελίξεις...
Όσοι με θυμάστε, μπορεί να θυμάστε και την ιστορία μου. Μια απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας πριν 3 χρόνια, αφορμή ένας γκόμενος-αιτία τα σκατά παιδικά χρόνια και η σχέση με τους γονείς μου και όλους τους ανθρώπους που είχα γύρω μου. Πριν ενάμισι χρόνο ένας χωρισμός μετά από τρία χρόνια σχέσης που κυριολεκτικά με τσάκισε και με έχωσε ακόμη πιο βαθιά στην ήδη υπάρχουσα κατάθλιψη. Το αντιμετωπισα με περισσότερα φάρμακα και ηρεμιστικά... Έκανα και μερικές σαχλαμάρες, όπως για κάποιο καιρό να πηδιέμαι με όποιον να ναι και μετά να γυρνάω σπίτι και να τον παρακαλαω ξανά με μηνυματα, να κλαίω και να θέλω να πεθάνω...
Μετά όμως παρόλο το χάος με πολύ κόπο πήρα το πτυχίο μου και έκανα μια καινούργια σχέση με έναν άνθρωπο που αληθινα με αγαπάει. Έκανα και πολλά βήματα μπροστά στο να με ανακαλύψω...
Ήρθε όμως η ρίξη με τους γονείς μου τον περασμένο Αυγουστο. Βλέπετε ο καλός μου πατέρας θα είχε χτίσει 4 πολυκατοικιες λέει αν δε σπουδαζα και εμενα στη Ρόδο και γινομουν κομμώτρια από τεε... Δεν του προσέφερα τίποτα... Και πέταξε και εκείνες τις μέρες της μετακόμισης μου -που δεν έκανα- και όλες τις ζωγραφιες που έκανα στα σκουπίδια γιατι τις θεωρούσε άχρηστες για μεταφορα... Το ίδιο ήθελε να κάνει και με τα βιβλία μου. Με έλεγε ******* και πολλά ακόμη που δε συγκράτησα επειδή δεν άντεχα να θυμάμαι... Τα έχω όμως γράψει με ένα ψηφιακό εγγραφέα φωνής και ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορώ να τα βάλω να παίξουν! 3 Μέρες πριν φύγουμε για Ρόδο τους είπα να πάνε μόνοι τους... (είχαν ερθει για την ορκομωσια και τη μετακόμηση) ... Παρεπιπτώντως η ορκωμοσια δεν θυμοταν καν ποτε ήταν!

Σήμερα μένω σχεδόν ένα χρόνο με το φίλο μου στο ίδιο σπιτι. Δεν πιστευα ποτε πως θα καταφερνα κάτι τετοιο. Είναι δυσκολα πολλες φορες γιατι δεν έχουμε αρκετα λεφτα, με σέβεται όμως και με αγαπάει.

Πολλές φορές πέφτω. Έχω προδωθει πολύ και πληγωθει από τους ανθρωπους και δεν θέλω κανέναν παρα μόνο εκείνον. Είναι και που δε βρίσκω ανθρώπους με κοινα ενδιαφέροντα με μενα. Οι κοπέλες στην ηλικία μου συζητάνε για ρούχα, νύχια και μαλλιά.... Παλιά έκανα το λάθος να προσπαθώ να προσαρμοστώ, και τελικά ούτε καλά περνούσα, ούτε αληθινούς φίλους είχα... Και το ίδιο γινόταν και στις προηγούμενες σχέσεις μου, γιατι προσπαθούσα να κολλήσω με κόσμο που δεν ταίριαζα! Ουφ δε θέλω να αναλώνομαι σε μικρότητες. Βέβαια, έτσι είμαι μόνη μου, το έχω δεχθει όμως. Και δεν έχω και παρατράγουδα. 
Πεφτω που σκέφτομαι το παρελθον, τις προδοσίες, τους γονείς μου, τη Ρόδο μου δε μπορω να πάω, την Ελλάδα που πάει κατα διαόλου, την ανεργία μου, τους ανθρώπους που δε ξυπνάνε από το ληθαργο λες και με κάτι τους έχουνε ψεκάσει... Θέλω να γίνει μια επανάσταση απέναντι σε οτιδηποτε σάπιο και δε γίνεται επειδη δυστυχώς μόνη μου δεν μπορω να την κάνω αφού ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη... Και απλά γράφω, γράφω, γράφω μήπως και μια μέρα υπάρξει ελπίδα! 
ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΟΕΟ;

αυτά για αρχή...

----------


## carrie

Αμα τη βρεις να με ειδοποιησεις, σου στελνω το τηλ μου με π.μ.

(kidding)

----------


## donald_girl

Ουφ! :-| Is anybody out there?

----------


## Θεοφανία

ει...κοπελιά! χρόνια και ζαμάνια... :Smile: 
χαίρομαι που βρήκες το δρόμο σου σε ένα κομμάτι της ζωής σου.
Λυπάμαι που ακόμη σε πονάει και σε επηρεάζει το θεμα των δικων σου.
Τα έχουμε συζητήσει χίλιες φορές εδώ μέσα: μερικοί άνθρωποι δεν είναι πλασμένοι για γονείς, γίνονται γιατί τους το επιβάλλει το σύστημα και μετά έχουμε όλα αυτα τα "καλά" με παιδιά να περνούν όλη τους τη ζωή σε ψυχολόγους ψάχνοντας να βρουν που φταίνε.
Εκεί είναι η λύση σου. Να σταματήσες να αυτομαστιγώνεσαι για κάτι που δε φταις... :Smile:

----------


## zervg

Το θέμα είναι απλό, που επιλέγεις κάθε φορά να επικεντρώνεις την προσοχή σου, στα θετικά ή στα αρνητικά; Αυτά που βιώνουμε και ο τρόπος που τα βιώνουμε, δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από την αντικειμενική υφή τους, αλλά και από, ίσως δε και κυρίως, την υποκειμενική οπτική που τα βλέπουμε.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## carrie

Λοιπον να κατι ενδαιφερον που σκεφτομουν το πρωι, με δαιφορα λιγο ημερων, και επειδη μου το θυμισε τωρα ο προλαλησας, ας το γραψω! Ειναι ενα περιστατικο που συνεβη και εμπλεκονταν 3 ατομα, μου εδωσε καθε ενα απο αυτα τα 3 ατομα διαφορετικη εξηγηση, οχι υποθετικη, αλλα γεγονοτα! 

Π.χ. Ειναι η μαμα Μαρια, η κορη Ελενη, και ο γιος Αρης, και προσφατα η Ελενη μετακομισε παλι στο πατρικο της. Η εξηγηση για το γεγονος: Μανα: εμεινα εγκυος και αγχωθηκε οτι τωρα πια δε θα νοιαζομαι για αυτην και γυρισε στην πατρικη εστια για να κανει το μωρο και αν τη φροντιζω, γιατι ειναι πολυ ζηλιαρα και απο οταν εμεινα εγκυος επαθε κατι κρισεις πανικου και γυρισε επαρχια και απο τοτε δημιουργει ολο προβληματα. Αρης: Η μανα μου ηθελε η Ελενη να ειναι μαζι μας, και της ελεγε οτι το σπιτι μας ειναι εδω και την περιμενει παντα ενα ζεστο πιατο φαι και ανησυχουσε για την ΕΛενη που ζουσε μονη της στην Αθηνα και ανακουφιστηκε οταν γυρισε εδω γιατι δεν ειχε πια αγχος για τηνα δερφη μου. Ελενη: Στην περιοχη που εμενα χτυπαγε ο "Κατσαβιδακιας", και μια μερα μου χτυπησε το κουδουνι ενας που ελεγε και καλα οτι ηταν ντελιβερυ μποι και οτι ειχα παραγγειλει πιτσα και επεμενε να του ανοιξω και δεν εφευγε με χρι που αρχισα να φωναζω και καλα το αγορι μου για να ακουσει οτι ηταν καποιος αντρας μεσα, και τον εβλεπα απο το θυροτηλεφωνο και η περιγραφη ταιριαζε στον κατσαβιδακια, και επειδη εμενα σε διπλοκατοικια φοβηθηκα παρα πολυ, και ειχα χωρισει τοτε και με το αγορι μου και εμενα μονη μου και φοβομουν, και γυρισα πισω. ΠΟιος λεει την αληθεια; Εγω θα ελεγα και οι 3!

----------


## donald_girl

> Εκεί είναι η λύση σου. Να σταματήσες να αυτομαστιγώνεσαι για κάτι που δε φταις...


Σίγουρα, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν ένα παιδί αποζητάει την αγάπη των γονιών... Και εγώ την αποζητάω αλλά δυστυχώς, ή δεν έχουν ή δεν ξέρουν τον τρόπο... Πάντα γίνονται όλα σκατα. Και έγω ζητάω γιατί τους έχω ανάγκη. Πολλά θα ήταν αλλιώς αν τους είχα. Είχε έρθει πριν περίπου 2 μήνες η μάνα μου, έμεινε 2 βδομάδες. Τα κάνε παλι σκατα και έφυγε. Όταν κατέβηκε από το αεροπλάνο πετούσα από τη χαρά μου. Όταν έφευγε έκλαιγα για όσα θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μαζί και δεν κάναμε εξαιτίας της μαλάκινσης εγκεφάλου που έχει...... Ουφ!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Σίγουρα, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν ένα παιδί αποζητάει την αγάπη των γονιών... Και εγώ την αποζητάω αλλά δυστυχώς, ή δεν έχουν ή δεν ξέρουν τον τρόπο... Πάντα γίνονται όλα σκατα. Και έγω ζητάω γιατί τους έχω ανάγκη. Πολλά θα ήταν αλλιώς αν τους είχα. Είχε έρθει πριν περίπου 2 μήνες η μάνα μου, έμεινε 2 βδομάδες. Τα κάνε παλι σκατα και έφυγε. Όταν κατέβηκε από το αεροπλάνο πετούσα από τη χαρά μου. Όταν έφευγε έκλαιγα για όσα θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μαζί και δεν κάναμε εξαιτίας της μαλάκινσης εγκεφάλου που έχει...... Ουφ!


και τι θα κάνεις στην υπόλοιπη ζωή σου?
Θα κλαις και θα αυτοτιμωρεισαι επειδή οι δικοί σου δεν αλλάζουν τρόπο σκέψης?
Ξέρεις βαθιά μέσα σου πως δνε πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα, παρά μόνο ο τρόπος που τους βλέπεις εσύ.
Συμβιβάσου με την κατάσταση και κοίτα εσένα γιατί χάνεις άδικα τον καιρό σου και κάποτε θα μετανιώσεις που δεν έζησες έτσι όπως σου άξιζε παρά κάτω από μια μαυρίλα που δεν επέλεξες και δεν φταις γι' αυτήν.

----------


## donald_girl

Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω μικρά βήματα για να μην το σκέφτομαι... Αλλά είναι δύσκολο. Υπάρχει ένα τεράστιο κενό

----------


## donald_girl

Ουφ... Δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ που είμαι έτσι σωστά; 
Και όπως έγραψα και στο αρχικό μου κείμενο " Είναι και που δε βρίσκω ανθρώπους με κοινα ενδιαφέροντα με μενα. Οι κοπέλες στην ηλικία μου συζητάνε για ρούχα, νύχια και μαλλιά.... Παλιά έκανα το λάθος να προσπαθώ να προσαρμοστώ, και τελικά ούτε καλά περνούσα, ούτε αληθινούς φίλους είχα... Και το ίδιο γινόταν και στις προηγούμενες σχέσεις μου, γιατι προσπαθούσα να κολλήσω με κόσμο που δεν ταίριαζα! Ουφ δε θέλω να αναλώνομαι σε μικρότητες. Βέβαια, έτσι είμαι μόνη μου, το έχω δεχθει όμως. Και δεν έχω και παρατράγουδα. " 
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που είναι μόνοι τους- η σχεδόν μόνοι που δε ξέρουν γιατί ή τι ψάχνουν... εγώ είμαι στην άλλη κατηγορία. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι σαν εμένα όμως; 
Μήπως να είσαι 24 και να κουβαλάς αυτά τα μυαλά είναι και ενα είδος κατάρας; Μήπως θα "έπρεπε" απλώς να με νοιάζει που θα πιω φραπέ , τι θα φορέσω και το χρώμα θα είναι η αντάυγια; 
Χμμμ κάτι δεν κολάει εδώ!

----------


## donald_girl

Τα βράδια ξυπνάνε οι δικοί μου βρικόλακες. Δεν έχω καθαρό μυαλό. Ζητάνε το δικό τους αίμα=προσοχή... Και κάνω μαλακίες για να τραβήξω την προσοχή. Ευτυχώς όχι επικίνδυνα πράγματα. Πλέον τα ξεχνάω όταν ξημερώνει. Το μυαλό θολώνει και αναρωτιέται... Ζητάει! 
Ε, εσύ! Εσύ που "μ αγαπούσες" παλιά... Πως είναι δυνατόν να μ λεγες ψέματα!; Απαιτώ να με θυμάσαι! Όχι, όχι... Δε σ αγαπάω.Κάθε άλλο. Ο εγωισμός μου ζητάει ικανοποίηση... Θέλω όλος ο κόσμος να περιστρέφεται γύρω μου και όλοι να παραδέχονται την υπεροχή μου. Να παραδέχονται πως είμαι η καλύτερη, να με προσκυνάνε. Έτσι κάθομαι και θυμάμαι ένα περελθον που κανονικά δεν δίνω για αυτό πεντάρα, και ρίχνω δολώματα δήθεν ενδιαφέροντος από την πλευρά μου για να τσιμπήσω το ενδιαφέρον που ζητάω από την άλλη πλευρα... Βέβαια αποτυγχάνω ΠΑΤΑΓΩΔΩΣ! Βέβαια , όλα αυτά τι νύχτα που ξυπνούν οι δαίμονες...
Αλλά είπαμε, θέλω να είμαι το κέντρο της προσοχής.Θέλω να αναγνωρίζουν εμένα ωα την καλύτερη.
Γιατί; Γιατί βαρέθηκα να είμαι το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, να μην υπάρχω, να μη μου δίνει κανείς σημασία και να είμαι αόρατη. Να μη μετράει η άποψη μου και γενικά να είμαι το μυρμήγκι. Έχω θυμό και θέλω να ξεσπάσω τόσο πολύ. Βαρέθηκα την αφάνεια, κάθε είδους. Από παιδί έτσι. Καλά θέλω και εκδίκηση.
Ναι ναι δεν έχω ωριμάσει... Αλλά ντάξει ξέρω τι σκατά έχω στο αχυρενιο μυαλό μ και τα παραδέχομαι...

----------


## donald_girl

Ανίατη η κατάθλιψη αλλά τη συνήθισα. Δεν έχω αυταπάτες. Μπορεί να μην με αφήνουν τα φάρμακα τα κλαίω υστερικά και να τρέξω να κάνω κακό σε μένα αλλά υπάρχει μέσα μου βαθειά θλίψη. Τα υστερικά κλάματα αντικαταστάθηκαν από σιωπηλά δάκρυα που απλώς μπορώ και αντέχω. Τα φάρμακα αυτό μπορούν και κάνουν, σε κάνουν απλώς να μπορείς να αντέχεις τα σκατά. Τα σκατά φυσικά δεν εξαλείφονται και εσύ δεν νιώθεις ευτυχία, απλώς αντέχεις περισσότερο και δεν κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου. Δεν παύεις βέβαια να βλέπεις πως είναι εκεί, δε παύεις να νιώθεις θλίψη, αλλά αντέχεις...
Ευτυχία; Τι είναι αυτό; Χωρίς ελπίδα; Που να το βρω; 
Και προσπαθώ προσπαθώ προσπαθώ... Αλλά.... 

Μοναξιά. 
Όσο και αν έχω μια σχέση αυτό το γολγοθά τον περνάω μόνη μου- φαντάζομαι και εσείς. Δε γίνεται διαφορετικά. Όταν ταξιδεύεις μέσα στη ψυχή σου είσαι πάντα μόνος-η

Ανεργία.
Έχω απηυδήσει πλέον. Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά! Ναι ούτε για καφέδες δε με παίρνουν να φτιάχνω, ούτε για σερβιτόρα... Δεν έχω το προσόν της εξωτερικής εμφάνισης για τέτοια... Δηλαδή μια χαρά είμαι αλλά χοντρούλα. Λέω στο δικό μου σε φάση απελπισίας " ε πες στον τάδε γνωστό σου να με βάλει στην τάδε αηδιαστική καφετέρια στη πλατεία που θέλουν σερβιτόρες. Μπορεί να το σιχαίνομαι το μέρος αλλά τι να κάνω. Εγώ θα ρίξω τα στάνταρ μου, αυτοί θα με πάρουν;". Η απάντηση: "Όχι δε πρόκειται επειδή είσαι χοντρή για αυτούς... Δεν είσαι αυτό που θέλουνε, αδύνατη με μεγάλα βυζιά"

Ανθρώπινες Σχέσεις
Τις προάλλες έμαθα πως ο πρώην μου (με τον οποίο ήμουν μαζί 3 χρόνια και με χώρισε κερατώνοντας με και κάνοντας σχέση με αυτήν με την οποία με κεράτωσε) άφησε έγκυο την νυν του (με την οποία τότε με είχε κερατώσει) και θα παντρευτούν τον άλλο μήνα. Παρόλα αυτά εγώ έκανα ειρήνη μαζί του και ζήτησα να είμαστε φίλοι και μάλιστα μετά από μία συζήτηση καταλήξαμε πως θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε φίλες και με τη νυν... Ο δικός μου ο νυν με λέει χαζή που κάθομαι και ασχολούμαι με εκείνους που με έβλαψαν και κάνω ειρήνη όπως ψάχνει να κάνει ειρήνη ο Γιωργάκης με τους Τούρκους.

Φιλία
Φίλους δεν έχω. Είμαι μόνη μου σαν τη καλαμιά στον κάμπο. Εγώ και τα σκυλιά μου.... Από το σπίτι βγαίνω σπάνια όταν βγαίνουμε με το δικό μου, και αυτό δεν είναι και εύκολο να πας κάπου να πιεις ένα καφέ ή ενα ποτό όταν δεν έχεις μία... (Εντωμεταξύ και αυτός έχασε τη δουλειά του, αλλά παριστάνει τάχα τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία σε μια δουλειά που βγάζει 0 ευρω το μήνα και πληρωνει ενοικιο-ρευμα και λοιπά λειτουργικά έξοδα για την "επιχειριση" για να κάνει τα καπρίτσια του πατέρα του που χρωστούσε στην εφορία και του τη φόρτωσε γιατι δε γινόταν αλλιώς αφού θα πήγαινε φύλακη!)
Και με τι όρεξη να βγω και που; Λύσσα κακιά κάθομαι σπίτι και κλαίω τη μοίρα μου... Σηκώνομαι, κάνω ότι πρέπει να κάνω και περιμένω να φύγει η γαμημένη μέρα. Βέβαια ούτε τη νύχτα μπορώ πλέον να κοιμηθώ αφού σκέφτομαι. 
Μόνο όταν γίνω πολύ κομμάτια κοιμάμαι... 

Τα 7 κακά της μοίρας μου
Και όταν πάλι ξυπνήσω θα ακούσω μπινελίκι... Είναι που δεν είμαι και "καλή νοικοκυρά" και τα ακούω από τον δικό μου... Μόλις ακούσω το μπινελικι μου, θα πάω να κλάψω σιωπηλά λίγο. Θα γράψώ στο site, θα δω τι έχω να κάνω. Κομματιασμένη ψυχικά δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα και αρχίζω να νιώθω ζαλάδα και πως θέλω να κοιμηθώ. Παραίτηση. Βασικά παίζει να ξυπνάω τη νύχτα όταν κοιμάται επειδή νιώθω πιο ήρεμη πως δεν έχω κάποιον επάνω από το κεφάλι μου να φωνάζει "Εύα!!!". Τη νύχτα επίσης δε χτυπάνε τα τηλέφωνα. Δε με παίρνει τηλέφωνο η μάνα μου για κουτσομπολιό και επειδή ψάχνει δεκανίκι. Πρέπει να απαντήσω με ένα "κοιμάμαι"=Άσε με ήσυχη, άντε γαμήσου.

Ψυχοθεραπεία
Καλά ήταν όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια και πήγαινα σε μια υπηρεσία για φοιτητές που υπήρχε. Μετά ένα χρόνο πριν πάρω πτυχίο η ψυχολογος που με παρακολουθούσε πήγε Αμερική και τωρα που γυρισε βλέπει επί πληρωμη. Τελευταία στο κέντρο ψυχικής υγειας που πάω είναι φέξε μ και γλίστρισα... Κάνουν απλώς διαπιστώσεις. "Είδαμε ότι σ συμβαίνει αυτό"- Χαίρω πολύ αυτό το ξέρω και εγώ!!! Για καινούργιο μου το λες;;; Λύσεις θέλω! Βοήθεια ζητάω! Ξέρω τι γίνεται, τι να κάνω δε ξέρω!!! 

Απελπισία

----------


## carrie

Μια τερααστια αγκαλια ευακι απο μενα....... τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο μεγαλη!!!! τι εχεις σπουδασει και δε βρισκεις δουλεια; Καποια αλλη προοπτικη δεν υπαρχει;; κατι που να σου αρεσει να κανεις;; εχω υπαρξει στη θεση σου, να μη μπορω να συνεννοηθω με κανεναν και να ειμαι μονη μου ή μετα μονο με τον φιλο μου, και ηταν χαλια το ξερω.. Ειναι δυστυχως σαν τα αυγα μας να πεσανε σε λαθος φωλια, και μεγαλωνουμε ασχημοπαπα αναμεσα σε παπακια.. Μονο που μαντεψε τι, εμεις μπορουμε να γινουμε κυκνακια στο τελος.. Ερχεται μια μερα που το βλεπεις.. και βρισκεις ατομα σαν και σενα, και μπορεις να ανοιξεις τα φτερα σου κυνηγωντας τα ονειρα σου. Οσο δυσκολα και αν φαινονται τωρα, και αυτα θα περασουν, συγκεντρωσου σε εσενα, στο τι θες εσυ, κανε πραγματα για τον εαυτο σου, απο αυτα που σου αρεσαν να κανεις οταν ησουν παιδι, η τουλαχιστον σκεψου τα.. 

Υπομονη ευακι, με αγγιξε το μηνυμα σου, σου στελνω ο,τι περισσευμα αγαπης εχω.. <3

----------


## donald_girl

> Μια τερααστια αγκαλια ευακι απο μενα....... τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο μεγαλη!!!! τι εχεις σπουδασει και δε βρισκεις δουλεια; Καποια αλλη προοπτικη δεν υπαρχει;; κατι που να σου αρεσει να κανεις;; εχω υπαρξει στη θεση σου, να μη μπορω να συνεννοηθω με κανεναν και να ειμαι μονη μου ή μετα μονο με τον φιλο μου, και ηταν χαλια το ξερω.. Ειναι δυστυχως σαν τα αυγα μας να πεσανε σε λαθος φωλια, και μεγαλωνουμε ασχημοπαπα αναμεσα σε παπακια.. Μονο που μαντεψε τι, εμεις μπορουμε να γινουμε κυκνακια στο τελος.. Ερχεται μια μερα που το βλεπεις.. και βρισκεις ατομα σαν και σενα, και μπορεις να ανοιξεις τα φτερα σου κυνηγωντας τα ονειρα σου. Οσο δυσκολα και αν φαινονται τωρα, και αυτα θα περασουν, συγκεντρωσου σε εσενα, στο τι θες εσυ, κανε πραγματα για τον εαυτο σου, απο αυτα που σου αρεσαν να κανεις οταν ησουν παιδι, η τουλαχιστον σκεψου τα.. 
> 
> Υπομονη ευακι, με αγγιξε το μηνυμα σου, σου στελνω ο,τι περισσευμα αγαπης εχω.. <3


Σε ευχαριστώ για τη διαδικτυακή αγκαλιά! Ακόμη και αυτήν τη μακρινή την έχω ανάγκη.
Δημοσιογραφία έχω σπουδάσει, και δημοσιογράφος μάλλον γεννήθηκα. Από 10 ετών , από το 96 αυτό ήθελα να κάνω... Το είχα γράψει σε ένα "Σκέφτομαι και γράφω" στο σχολείο, που έλεγα τα όνειρα μου. Ήθελα και να πάω στη Ντίσνευλαντ και να ταξιδέψω με αερόστατο, μόνο αυτό όμως πέτυχα επειδή μάλλον ήταν το πιο σημαντικό για μένα. 
Δούλεψα σχεδόν τσάμπα σε διάφορες κωλοφυλλάδες όπως ένα ένθετο της εφημερίδας τα Νεα και κάποια περιοδικά - ένα μάλιστα έκανε 6 μήνες να μου δώσει το ποσο των 100 ευρώ...
Είδα το χάος... Εμάς τους νέους δημοσιογράφους μας έχουν για να βγάζουμε όλη τη δουλειά δωρεάν και φυσικά ΜΑΥΡΑ και να πληρώνονται οι μαθουσάλες, κοιλαράδες που έρχονται κάθε 2-3 βδομάδες βρίζουν και πίνουν ουίσκια... Τα βρόντηξα, άλλωστε δεν έβγαζα λεφτά , δεν ασκούσα το λειτούργημα μου, καταρρακωνόμουν ψυχικά και φυσικά δεν υπήρχε πιθανότητα να βγάλω ψωμί ώστε να αξίζει να υπομένω! Σε συζητήσεις που έχω με συναδέλφους νέους δημοσιογράφους- όχι ονόματα φυσικά- δικαιώνομαι απόλυτα για την επιλογή μου αυτή. Στράφηκα λοιπόν στο διαδίκτυο για να ασκήσω απρόσκοπτα και ανενόχλητη το λειτούργημα μου και από εκεί και πέρα ψάχνω για οποιαδήποτε δουλειά απλώς για τα χρήματα. Βέβαια έχω κάνει διάφορες δουλειές- ανασφάλιστη ΠΑΝΤΑ! Από το να δουλεύω σε χαζές ΜΚΟ στο δρόμο να ψάχνω τους "υποστηρικτές" τους - και τελικά να με αναγκάσουν σε παραίτηση με τη δικαιόλογια πως είμαι "σπυριάρα" ενώ η πραγματική αιτία ήταν πως δεν ήθελαν να μου βάλουν ΙΚΑ και φοβόντουσαν μην τους την κάνω... Μέχρι το να πηγαίνω πόρτα πόρτα να πουλάω συνδέσεις τηλεεφωνίας , μέχρι τηλεφωνικές πωλήσεις(χωρίς μεγάλη επιτυχία...). Όταν σπόυδαζα έκανα ήμουν στα Νεα , έγραφα σε περιοδικο, ήμουν στη σκατόGreenpeace 6 ώρες τη μέρα, και είχα και το site μου. Ταυτόχρονα με κατάθλιψη... 
Τώρα μας έφαγε η μαρμάγκα... 
Εντωμεταξύ από προσόντα άλλο τίποτα... Αν είχαν λίγο μυαλό να καταλάβουν... Αλλά δε βλέπουν! δε τους νοιάζει!!

Και ναι είναι πολλά...
Υπομονή ναι;!
Αλλά πόση;
Κάθε μέρα πολεμάω πολεμάω πολεμάω 
Να βγει κάτι όμως .... ! Μικρό όχι μεγάλο... Αλλά κάτι! Θέλω μια μικρή αχτίδα φωτός!

----------


## carrie

θα ηθελες να βρεις δουλεια στο εξωτερικο αφου εχεις πολλα προσοντα;; Μερικες φορες αμα κανουμε κατι και δεν πετυχαινει, πρεπει να αλλαξουμε προσανατολισμο, οχι απαραιτητα επαγγελματικο! Δημοσιογραφια σε καποιο ιεκ η στο πανεπιστημιο;

----------


## donald_girl

Στο Α.Π.Θ σπούδασα. Το εξωτερικό ίσως να ήταν η λύση. Ως προσωπικότητα όμως είμαι ένα άτομο που τρέμει τις αλλαγές. Ήδη ήταν μεγάλο βήμα το ότι έφυγα από τη Ρόδο και ζω μόνιμα στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Επίσης κάθε μετακόμιση μου προκαλεί άγχος και πέφτω και δε συνηθίζω εύκολα. Έκανα 2 μετακομίσεις μέσα στο κέντρο και είδα και έπαθα να συνηθίσω... Είχα και προβλήματα στις πολυκατοικίες επειδή έχω 2 σκυλάκια- πρώην αδέσποτα που μάζεψα- και είχα όλο φασαρίες. Τώρα ήρθα στον Εύοσμο. Ευτυχώς δεν με βρίζουν πια για τα ζώα, αλλά οι φοβίες έχουν μείνει και ακόμη δυσκολεύομαι να τις ξεπεράσω. Θέλω να πω...Ήταν δύσκολες οι μετακινήσεις στην ίδια χώρα και στη ίδια πόλη, πόσο μάλλον σε άλλη χώρα! Εκεί θα πελαγώσω... Χρειάζομαι σταθερότητα για να είμαι ήρεμη... Και δυστυχώς μέχρι τώρα όλα ήταν ρευστά και άνω κάτω και δεν ήξερα τι θα γίνει αύριο!

----------


## carrie

Noμιζω οτι το 80% των ελληνων δεν ξερει τι θα γινει αυριο, και το 40% ειναι ανεργο ή κανει δουλειες του ποδαριου.. Κι εγω σε μια τετοια φαση ειμαι, αλλα προσπαθω να χρησιμοποιω τον χρονο που περναει εποικοδομητικα και δημιουργικα, και να μην αγχωνομαι, ευχομενη κατι καλο να με περιμενει στην πορεια..

Πραγματικα παντως εχεις περασει πολυ δυσκολες φασεις, και μπραβο σου που καταφερες να εισαι ανεξαρτητη απο τους γονεις εδω και ενα χρονο.. Επισης, δεν εισαι αορατη, μπορει να νιωθεις ετσι γιατι ετσι ησουν μες στην οικογενεια σου, αλλα δεν εισαι ουτε αορατη ουτε ασημαντη, καταλαβαινω γιατι εγινες δημοσιογραφος και γιατι θελεις να αλλαξεις τον κοσμο, γιατι απο πολυ μικρη ηθελες να αλλαξεις τον μικροκοσμο σου και τα στραβα του, την οικογενεια σου, αλλα ως παιδι δε μπορουσες, και η αληθεια ειναι οτι τους αλλους ουτε ως ενηλικες μπορουμε να τους αλλαξουμε.. Και αυτη η κατασταση μονη μου σε αλλη πολυ χωρις φιλους μονο με μια σχεση που δεν πολυκαταλαβαινει, δεν ακουγεται ιδανικη, αλλα ειναι επιλογη σου, και ως τετοια μπορεις να την αλλαξεις εντος καποιων πλαισιων..

----------


## donald_girl

Μακάρι....... Αλλά... Βλέπω μαύρους τοίχους και στο μεταξύ προχωράω. Όχι βέβαια πως από πάντα αυτ'ο δεν έβλεπα... από παιδι... ίσως συνήθισα όπως είπα και πιο πανω

----------


## donald_girl

*Η Απογοήτευση*

Είμαι 4 χρόνια μέσα σε αυτόν τον αγώνα... 4 χρόνια και 2 μήνες πέρασαν από την απόπειρα και από τότε κάνω καθημερινή προσπάθεια να αλλάξω ζωή. 
Εμ ο πόνος όμως υπάρχει και απογοητεύομαι που δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι...

Πρώτα 1 Cymbalta. Μετά 2 Cymbalta και ηρεμιστικά μετά το χωρισμό. Μετά 2 Cymbalta & 3 topamac 50mg. Τωρά 2 Cymbalta & 1 Talosin & 3 topamac 50mg. 
Ναι και ψυχοθεραπείες και λοιπές μαλακίες.

Όχι δε με βοηθάνε. Πάλι σκατά είμαι... 

Είναι βέβαια που δε βοηθάει και το περιβάλλον και οι συνθήκες και έχω προβλήματα άλυτα...

Γιατί δε γίνομαι καλύτερα???

----------


## path

{ Ήδη ήταν μεγάλο βήμα το ότι έφυγα από τη Ρόδο και ζω μόνιμα στη Θεσσαλονίκη.} <<<Εκανες ενα μεγαλο βημα που δεν εφερε ομως τις μεγαλες αλαγες ,,,, ΤΙς ΘΕΤΙΚΕς ΑΛΛΑΓΕς ΕΝΝΟΩ !
(κι αυτο το μονιμο αγχος με τις 'μετακομισεις' ? ? μηπως θελει κατι να σου πει ? )
λεω εγω τωρα,,,,,, Σκεφτηκες ποτε , μηπως εκεινο το μεγαλο βημα (?) αντιθετα απ οτι περιμενες , πολαπλασιασε τις ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕς ΑΛΑΓΕς στη ζωη σου ;;
Η ζωη δεν παει ευθεια , καμια φορα κανει και κυκλους . ..Ελπιζω να το ξερεις αυτο .....

----------


## donald_girl

> { Ήδη ήταν μεγάλο βήμα το ότι έφυγα από τη Ρόδο και ζω μόνιμα στη Θεσσαλονίκη.} <<<Εκανες ενα μεγαλο βημα που δεν εφερε ομως τις μεγαλες αλαγες ,,,, ΤΙς ΘΕΤΙΚΕς ΑΛΛΑΓΕς ΕΝΝΟΩ !
> (κι αυτο το μονιμο αγχος με τις 'μετακομισεις' ? ? μηπως θελει κατι να σου πει ? )
> λεω εγω τωρα,,,,,, Σκεφτηκες ποτε , μηπως εκεινο το μεγαλο βημα (?) αντιθετα απ οτι περιμενες , πολαπλασιασε τις ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕς ΑΛΑΓΕς στη ζωη σου ;;
> Η ζωη δεν παει ευθεια , καμια φορα κανει και κυκλους . ..Ελπιζω να το ξερεις αυτο .....


Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω μείνει κολλημένη στο παρελθον και δε μπορώ να προχωρήσω. Είναι μεγάλο θέμα... Κολλημένη στις αναμνήσεις μου. δε μπορώ να χαρώ τιποτα. Θέλω πίσω όλους τους ανθρώπους που αγάπησα+ δεν ήταν μόνο στη Ρόδο. Στη Ρόδο ήταν οι γονείς μ και η Βικτώρια, η τότε καλύτερη φίλη π και αυτή σκατα... εδώ έκανα φίλες που χαθηκαν... Φανταστείτε ζήτησα τη φιλία ακόμη και του πρώην μου γιατί πιστεύω πως εκεί πίσω είμαι εγώ και πως έχασα τα πάντα πια.... Τα έχω παίξει τελείως

----------


## path

..σκεφτηκες να κανεις καμια αναδρομη στο παρελθον σου ? 
γιατι οπως λεει και ενα στιχακι : ''αρωστη καρδια δεν βρισκει γιατρεια στη λησμονια "

----------


## donald_girl

> ..σκεφτηκες να κανεις καμια αναδρομη στο παρελθον σου ? 
> γιατι οπως λεει και ενα στιχακι : ''αρωστη καρδια δεν βρισκει γιατρεια στη λησμονια "


Τι είδους αναδρομή; Πως την εννοείς; 
Γιατί δεν κάνω αλλη δουλεια χρόνια τώρα... Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν το έχω ξεφορτωθει να ζήσω και λίγο στο παρόν

----------


## koinomystiko

Η Ρόδος είναι από τις ελάχιστες πόλεις (τις μετράω στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού) που θα μπορούσα να ζήσω και να μεγαλώσω οικογένεια.Δοκίμασε να σβήσεις την ηχογράφηση του πατέρα σου.Αφού η δουλειά σου ουσιαστικά σου δίνει ελευθερία στο που θα μένεις προσπάθησε να δεις την επιλογή του νησιού των ιπποτών...Είναι διαφορετικά να μπορείς να ξεχαστείς στα πέτρινα σοκάκια ή δίπλα στη θάλασσα ανά πάσα στιγμή από το να είσαι σε μια τσιμεντούπολη...Ελπίζω μόνο ο σύντροφος σου να μπορεί να ακολουθήσει.

----------


## donald_girl

> Η Ρόδος είναι από τις ελάχιστες πόλεις (τις μετράω στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού) που θα μπορούσα να ζήσω και να μεγαλώσω οικογένεια.Δοκίμασε να σβήσεις την ηχογράφηση του πατέρα σου.Αφού η δουλειά σου ουσιαστικά σου δίνει ελευθερία στο που θα μένεις προσπάθησε να δεις την επιλογή του νησιού των ιπποτών...Είναι διαφορετικά να μπορείς να ξεχαστείς στα πέτρινα σοκάκια ή δίπλα στη θάλασσα ανά πάσα στιγμή από το να είσαι σε μια τσιμεντούπολη...Ελπίζω μόνο ο σύντροφος σου να μπορεί να ακολουθήσει.


Αυτό δυστυχώς δε γίνεται... Δε γεννήθηκαν τα προβληματα στη τσιμεντούπολη , αλλά εκεί... Εδώ απλά διογκώθηκαν και είδα το πρόβλημα που εκεί δε γινόταν λόγω των προκαταλήψεων του τόπου και της ηλικίας να δω και να αντιμετωπίσω...

----------


## donald_girl

Λοιπόν εδώ και μια βδομάδα ξεκίνησα με τη παλιά μ ψυχολόγο. Είναι ο μόνος άνθρωπος π μπορεί να με βοηθήσει... Τα κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας είναι για το πέος... Μια φορά το μήνα και κάνουν διαπιστώσεις... Τρα λα λα, τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν!

Λοιπόν κάνω μια λίστα θεμάτων που θέλω σιγά σιγά να ανοίξω και τα μοιράζομαι και εδώ... 

1. Πιστεύω πως πάντα στο τέλος θα συμβεί το κακό. Βαθιά πεποίθηση ίσως και λόγω βιωμάτων, πιστεύω πως κάτι θα γίνει και θα με αφήσει ακόμη και η τωρινή μ σχέση. Το θεωρώ δεδομένο. Δε θέλω να το χαρώ. Προετοιμάζομαι για το επερχόμενο τέλος. Όπως ήρθε το τέλος σε όλες τις φιλίες και τις σχέσεις τις προηγούμενες. Γίνομαι αστακός να μη πληγωθώ πάλι! ( Δε λέω πως είναι λογικό για αυτό μη με κρίνετε. Παράλογο είναι. Συμβαίνει παρόλα αυτά!)
2. Κολλημένη με τη ... μπάλα; Όχι! Κολλημένη με το πριν. Θέλω να διορθώσω το πριν. Κυνηγάω απεγνωσμένα ανθρώπους από τα παλιά επειδή νομίζω πως αν κρατήσω φιλική σχέση μαζί τους διαγράφεται το κακό , άρα και ο πόνος και είναι πια όλα καλά... Αμ δε που δε θέλουν και το σχέδιο, το απεγνωσμένο σχέδιο ανακούφισης πάει στράφι! ( Δε λέω πως είναι λογικό για αυτό μη με κρίνετε. Παράλογο είναι. Συμβαίνει παρόλα αυτά!) 
3. Αναζήτηση του εαυτού , στο πριν...
4. Δε θέλω τίποτα.... 
5. Φόβος. Πιο πρόσφατος φόβος ήταν μην έχω "κούφια ωάρια" και αν στο μέλλον αποφασίσει ο δικός μ να κάνει παιδιά , δεν μπορώ και με παρατήσει για αυτό. Μέχρι και να το ελέγξω σκέφτομαι για να είμαι προετοιμασμένη αν με απορρίψει. Βλέπετε π πρώην μου άφησε έγκυο αυτη που είναι τώρα κ την παντρευεται... Και μάλιστα από ατυχημα. Με μένα 3 χρόνια δεν έτυχε ατυχημα, μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα και δεν έτυχε? Αλλά θα μου πείτε κ όταν τύχαινε με έβαζε να παίρνω το χάπι της επόμενης μέρας... Και εγώ ποτέ δεν έκανα τη χαζή...
6. Αυτοπεποίθηση χαμηλά , αλλά εντάξει έχω πάει κ πιο κάτω πιο παλιά... 

Αν σκεφτώ κ αλλά θα σας πω..
Τα έχω παίξει λίγοοο ..... 
Θα συνέλθω , που θα πάει....

----------


## donald_girl

Θέλω φίλους γμτ για να ξεφύγω... Αλλά πως να κάνεις όταν όλοι είναι απασχολημένοι με τις ζωές τους και μόνο μ αυτές;

----------


## Empneustns

μηπως εσυ εισαι κολλημενη με την δικη σου ζωη;
γιατι καποιος αλλος να μπει στη διαδικασια να "κολλησει" στη δικη σου ζωη,οταν εσυ δεν ξεκολλας απο τα παλια για να "κολλησεις" με τους νεους ανθρωπους;

----------


## donald_girl

> μηπως εσυ εισαι κολλημενη με την δικη σου ζωη;
> γιατι καποιος αλλος να μπει στη διαδικασια να "κολλησει" στη δικη σου ζωη,οταν εσυ δεν ξεκολλας απο τα παλια για να "κολλησεις" με τους νεους ανθρωπους;


Δε νομίζω απλά δεν έχω τις ευκαιρίες

----------


## donald_girl

Βέβαια δεν έχω ξεκολλήσει από τις μνήμες. Νομίζω ένα κομματι μου πέθανε και το πενθώ. Εκείνη που είχε αθωότητα και έκανε όνειρα. Πέθανε μαζί με τα νεκρά όνειρα της. Ακόμη έρχονται βράδια που κλαίω μονάχη μου στα κρυφά για όσα έχασα χάνοντας εκείνον που αγάπησα κάποτε.... Τώρα εκείνος παντρευτηκε, περιμένει και παιδί.
Εγώ; Τι κάνω εγώ. 
Στιγμές σαν αυτή κλαίω. Ο πόνος είναι τεράστιος. Η πληγή δεν έκλεισε ακόμη και αν προχώρησα η πληγή είναι εκεί.
Πονάω πολύ.
Δάκρυα....

----------


## donald_girl

ώρες ώρες σαν αυτη τη στιγμη πιστεύω πως τίποτα δεν έχει νόημα.... Νιώθω χαμένη

----------


## donald_girl

Ευτυχώς ξημέρωσε,.. Η νύχτα είναι κακός σύμβουλος........

----------


## kyknos25

> Ευτυχώς ξημέρωσε,.. Η νύχτα είναι κακός σύμβουλος........


για μενα κ η νυχτα κ η μερα.αν αμφιββαλεις για τα παντα δε θες τη ζωη σου τοσο απλα

----------


## donald_girl

> για μενα κ η νυχτα κ η μερα.αν αμφιββαλεις για τα παντα δε θες τη ζωη σου τοσο απλα


τι εννοείς;

----------


## donald_girl

Ένα βήμα αλλαγης θα ήταν να αποκτήσω παρέες... Αλλά είναι δύσκολο. Δε ξέρω πως....
Επίσης δυσκολο είναι και αυτό εδώ....... Η μοναξιά.
Ναι πολλά προβλήματα.

----------


## donald_girl

Τον είδα στον ύπνο μου. Λένε πως εκεί , στα όνειρα ανακαλύπτουμε τις κρυφές μας ανάγκες και επιθυμίες. Ελπίζω να μη βλέπω άλλα τετοια όνειρα

----------


## Σουέλ

Μένεις μόνη σου;

----------


## donald_girl

> Μένεις μόνη σου;


όχι μενω με το φίλο μ

----------


## Σουέλ

Τι θα ήθελες να αλλάξεις αν μπορούσες;

----------


## donald_girl

> Τι θα ήθελες να αλλάξεις αν μπορούσες;


το παρελθόν αλλά δε γίνεται.... Να γύριζα πίσω το χρόνο και να τα άλλαζα όλα

----------


## Σουέλ

Τι ακριβώς; 
Αν δεν έχεις κέφι, δεν απαντάς, απλά τι ειναι αυτό που σε κρατάει τόσο πίσω;...
Η λέξη "μετανιώνω" είναι το ψωμοτύρι μου αλλά καμιά φορά περνάω στην αντεπίθεση και το κάνω "αλλάζω"
Επίσης, μένεις με το φίλο σου αλλά σκέφτεσαι κάποιον απο το παρελθόν, αν κατάλαβα σωστά και απο προηγούμενα ποστ, εε;

----------


## donald_girl

θα ήμουν πιο καλή με τον πρώην μ για να μη χωρίζαμε.... Αλλά δεν ήταν ουτε κ αυτός μαζί μ... Anyway θα έκανα τα πάντα να τον κρατήσω

----------


## kyknos25

> τι εννοείς;


το δικο μου προβλημα ειναι ψυχαναγκασμοι κ αποπροσωποποιησησ.ειμαι στη φαση που αμφιβαλλω για ολα

----------


## Σουέλ

> θα ήμουν πιο καλή με τον πρώην μ για να μη χωρίζαμε.... Αλλά δεν ήταν ουτε κ αυτός μαζί μ... Anyway θα έκανα τα πάντα να τον κρατήσω



Και ο φίλος που έχεις τώρα τι ρόλο παίζει;Δεκανίκι;Αν δεν τον αγαπάς, αστον γλυκιά μου, μην πληγωθουν κι άλλοι.
Δηλαδή το θέμα σου όλο νομίζεις ότι είναι ένας πρώην; Η ψυχολόγος σου σε βοηθαει να τον ξεπεράσεις δηλαδη;
Εκτός απο αυτό, κάτι στο παρόν υπάρχει να αλλάξεις για να νιώσεις καλύτερα;

----------


## donald_girl

> Και ο φίλος που έχεις τώρα τι ρόλο παίζει;Δεκανίκι;Αν δεν τον αγαπάς, αστον γλυκιά μου, μην πληγωθουν κι άλλοι.
> Δηλαδή το θέμα σου όλο νομίζεις ότι είναι ένας πρώην; Η ψυχολόγος σου σε βοηθαει να τον ξεπεράσεις δηλαδη;
> Εκτός απο αυτό, κάτι στο παρόν υπάρχει να αλλάξεις για να νιώσεις καλύτερα;


Ίσα ίσα... Τον αγαπάω και αυτόν και αυτό το κανει λιγοτερο ξεκαθαρο στο μυαλό μ. Δε θα τον αφηνα για το παρελθον.. Οι αναμνήσεις όμως σκοτώνουν

----------


## donald_girl

Άρχισα να αναζητώ το Θεό. Στα δύσκολα πάντα τον ψάχνω αλλά δεν είναι εκεί. Οικονομικά προβλήματα- 1700 ευρώ αέριο που δε μπορώ να πληρώσω. Δουλειά δεν υπάρχει..
Και να σου πάλι οι αναμνήσεις από τα χρόνια της αθωότητας.... Μάλλον το παιδι που έχω μέσα μ ψάχνω και νομίζω πως πέθανε. 
Μπέρδεματα
Επιπλέον δεν έχω πια όρεξη για τίποτα
δεν έχω όρεξη να πολαμαω για τη ζωή
άρνηση

----------


## Lefteris68

Καλησπέρα,
Ετσι είναι... στα δύσκολα αναζητούμε το Θεό!! και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που μας συμβαίνουν τα δύσκολα... για να Τον αναζητήσουμε! Στα εύκολα όλα είναι καλά και ξεχνάμε τις ρίζες μας... έτσι η ζωή τα φέρνει τα πράγματα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να αναζητήσουμε μια λύση στα προβλήματά μας, καθώς δεν είμαστε μόνοι σε αυτό τον κόσμο, δεν προήλθαμε από παρθενογένεση, αλλά υπάρχει ο Δημιουργός μας και όλα τα οφείλουμε σε Αυτόν.
Λες ότι τον ψάχνεις τον Θεό στα δύσκολα αλλά δεν είναι εκεί... δεν αρκεί μόνο να προσεύχεσαι αλλά και να πιστεύεις ότι είναι εκεί και ακούει τα προβλήματά σου, αλλιώς αν δεν πιστεύεις ότι σε ακούει τότε από μόνη σου σαμποτάρεις την προσευχή σου σε Αυτόν...
Παρακάλεσαι την Παναγιά να σε βοηθήσει... Αυτή τρέχει να βοηθήσει όλους τους κατατρεγμένους ανά τη γη, αυτό είναι το Εργο της... να φέρει σε επαφή τους ανθρώπους με τη Θεική τους υπόσταση.
Ζήτησε τη βοήθειά Της και κάνε μια προσπάθεια να ορθοποδήσεις... 
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## donald_girl

To be or not to be....?

Σκέψεις: Πως να μη νιώθω χάλια ως άνεργη και όταν μοιάζει όνειρο άπιαστο μια δουλειά; Θα μουν σίγουρα αλλιώς αν δεν αγωνιούσα για το φαγητό μου. Δε μιλάμε για πολυτέλειες αλλά για τα αυτονόητα... 
Καμιά ευχαρίστηση... Μόνο κενό και άλλοτε θλίψη.
Καμία ευκαιρία στη ζωή- για ζωή.
Αν είχα τα κότσια να αυτοκτονήσω θα ησύχαζα.
Σε τι να ελπίζω; Δεν έχω..........

----------


## Lefteris68

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα που είσαι άνεργη και που αγωνιάς για τα αυτονόητα… είναι δύσκολες οι εποχές για όλους μας… όμως ένας καλός λόγος για τους συνανθρώπους μας ίσως μας δώσει μια μικρή ελπίδα και ξεκινήσουμε να προσπαθούμε για την επιβίωσή μας…
Η ζωή είναι δύσκολη, μα είναι και ωραία, και δεν ήρθαμε σε αυτό τον κόσμο για να αυτοκτονήσουμε, πίστεψέ με….
Καταλαβαίνω ότι σου είναι δύσκολο να δεις τη ζωή με μια ποιο αισιόδοξη ματιά αυτή τη στιγμή…. Όμως κάνε μια προσπάθεια γιατί όλοι αξίζουμε σε αυτή τη ζωή να είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι…
Παρόλο που η αγορά εργασίας είναι δύσκολη σήμερα… υπάρχουν ευκαιρίες και μιας και έχεις νετ, ψάξε στις αγγελίες…. στείλε βιογραφικά...προσευχήσου και δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να προκύψει…
Ηδη ένας άνθρωπος που δεν σε γνωρίζει, προσπαθεί να σου ανυψώσει το ηθικό και το κάνει από αγάπη για τον συνάνθρωπό του, γιατί να μην υπάρχει κάπου ένας άλλος άνθρωπος που να σου προσφέρει μια εργασία για να μπορέσεις να έχεις τα αυτονόητα… και η ζωή να σου χαμογελάσει πάλι…
Μπορείς να ελπίζεις στη Δύναμη του Θεού να προστατεύει τα παιδιά Του… κάνε όμως και εσύ την προσπάθειά σου… Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει…
Σου εύχομαι πραγματικά να γίνει ότι καλύτερο για σένα….

----------


## donald_girl

Μακάρι να βρεθεί άκρη... Δεν τη παλευω καθόλου........

----------


## donald_girl

Μεταιχμιακή διαταραχή είναι η διάγνωση της ψυχολόγου. Απλώς μέιζων κατάθλιψη του ψυχιάτρου που μου γράφει τα φάρμακα στο ΙΚΑ.
Ρε μπας και με δουλεύετε όλοι μαζί; 

Εγώ τι άποψη έχω; 
Καταρχάς θα κόψω τα φάρμακα- όχι μονη μου αλλά με οδηγίες γιατρού μη φοβάστε. Είμαι αποφασισμένη πάντως πως δε θέλω δηλητήρια στη ζωή μου. Έχω κονομίσει πολλές από τις επιπτώσεις τους και τις παρενέργειες τους.
Θα πάρω τη ζωή στα χέρια μου. Έχω τη δύναμη. Βασικά τους βαρέθηκα τους θεραπευτές. Με κούρασαν . 

*** Ξέρατε πως περίπου 40.000 άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν κάθε χρόνο από τα φάρμακα; 
** Το abilify γράφει στις πιθανές ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες - ΑΙΦΝΙΔΙΟΣ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ χωρίς αιτιολογία...
* + όλα γραφουν για ζημιές στο συκώτι και σ αλλά όργανα έπειτα από μακροχρόνια λήψη.

Και δείτε: http://www.youtubetranslations.gr/ps...eos_pop_up.htm
http://gr.cchr.org/quick-facts/real-...-disorder.html

Όσοι είμαστε σκεπτόμενα άτομα, τι κάνουμε για όλα αυτά; 
Μήπως οι φαρμακευτικές και τα κυκλώματα παίζουν μαζί μας ;;;

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ** Το abilify γράφει στις πιθανές ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες - ΑΙΦΝΙΔΙΟΣ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ χωρίς αιτιολογία...


ΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ????????? Εχω φαει φρικες τωρα, αληθεια το λεει αυτο μεσα ?? 
Λοιπον ειδα το φυλλο οδηγιων κ οντως το λεει !!!! Ρε δεν το πιστευω κ δεν το ειχα προσεξει !!!
Λοιπον την επομενη φορα που θα παω γιατρο θα του το τριψω μες στα μουτρα !!!!
Ρε σοβαρα τωρα εχω φοβηθει αμα στα καλα καθουμενα τα τιναξω??? FUCK ABILIFY !!!!!

Οσο για το τι κανουμε εμεις ως "σκεπτομενα ατομα" ειναι να χαφτουμε κυριολεκτικα κ μεταφορικα ο,τι μας πλασαρουν στο ονομα μιας κωλοταμπελας κ οι κινδυνοι να ειναι αυξημενοι !!!!
Φανατσου εγω ειμαι 20 αμα ζησω ως τα 40 πολυ θα ειναι !!
Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες εχουν θησαυρισει πατωντας πανω στον πονο των ψυχικα ασθενων!! Ειναι τεραστια τα συμφεροντα που κρυβονται απο πισω κ τα παιχνιδια που παιζονται εις βαρος μας, δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι τα φαρμακα αυτα ειναι κ πανακριβα !!

----------


## donald_girl

Είμαστε όμως ασθενείς όντως; Ιδού το ερώτημα....
Χημικές ανισορροπίες λένε... Αλήθεια σας έκαναν κάποια εξέταση να το αποδείξουν αυτό; Μπα.... Ούτε και σε μένα.
Η ψυχιατρική είναι αυθαίρετη ψευδοεπιστήμη. Ναι με τον πόνο μας παίζουν. 
Δείτε το ντοκιμαντερ "Το μαρκετινγκ της τρέλας"
Τι κάνουμε όμως όντας εθισμένοι σε φάρμακα που είναι ναρκωτικά;

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ασε εγω που ειμαι με αγχολυτικα απο τα 16 κ ειμαι εξαρτημενη απο αυτα ??? Ποσο ακομα θα παει ?? τωρα μου τα κοψανε, αλλα αμα αρχισουν παλι κρισεις πανικου εκει θα καταληξω παλι...
Το ντοκιμαντερ αυτο το χω ξαναδει, βασικα ειναι ντεμι κ αμφιλεγομενο αυτο το ζητημα, πολλοι αμφισβητουν την αντιψυχιατρικη, αλλοι ειναι υπερ κ ταυτιζονται, τι να πω δεν ξερω, εγω ειμαι καπου στη μεση...
Σιγουρα συμφερει τους γιατρους να εχεις κατι πχ διπολικη διαταραχη η ψυχωση το οποιο συνηθως ειναι ισοβιο, τριβουν τα χερια τους, χεστηκανε αμα εσυ εχεις 1002 side effects, πονας κ υποφερεις...

----------


## donald_girl

Δε μπορεί θα υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Απλά δε μας τις λένε.
Δε μπορεί τα φαρμακά - ναρκωτικά τους να είναι λύση. Η λύση είναι μέσα μας. Μήπως έχουμε τόσο ταυτιστεί με την "ασθένεια" που δρούμε σαν ασθενείς; Λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ισως εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες !! Δεν πρεπει να ταυτιζομαστε με την ασθενεια ουτε αυτη να καθοριζει το ποιοι ειμαστε, να μπαινει δλδ πριν απο εμας, αλλα απλα να επεται !!
Εχει κ εναλλακτικες αρκετες, ολιστικες θεραπειες, γιογκα, ρεικι, ομοιοπαθητικη, μαγνητικα κυματα, ορθομοριακη ιατρικη κτλ αλλα δεν ξερω ποσοι τα δοκιμαζουν κ τι αποτελεσματα εχουν..

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Πάντως Ευάκι, διακρίνω πολύ χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση...... και δεν είσαι η μόνη δυστυχώς... κι εγώ μία από τα ίδια είμαι....  :Frown:

----------


## donald_girl

> Πάντως Ευάκι, διακρίνω πολύ χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση...... και δεν είσαι η μόνη δυστυχώς... κι εγώ μία από τα ίδια είμαι....


Και να φαντάστεις κάποτε ήμουν χειρότερα. Τώρα πάω καλά.

----------


## donald_girl

> Ισως εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες !! Δεν πρεπει να ταυτιζομαστε με την ασθενεια ουτε αυτη να καθοριζει το ποιοι ειμαστε, να μπαινει δλδ πριν απο εμας, αλλα απλα να επεται !!
> Εχει κ εναλλακτικες αρκετες, ολιστικες θεραπειες, γιογκα, ρεικι, ομοιοπαθητικη, μαγνητικα κυματα, ορθομοριακη ιατρικη κτλ αλλα δεν ξερω ποσοι τα δοκιμαζουν κ τι αποτελεσματα εχουν..


Εμείς είμαστε εμείς και όχι η διάγνωση μας... 
Εγώ παιδιά θα γυρίσω σελίδα. Τώρα το πως θα πάει θα το δούμε
Η απόφαση είναι ο μισός δρόμος

----------


## donald_girl

Πάντως τρέμω τις επιπτώσεις των φαρμάκων που ήδη τις βλέπω πάνω μου. Φοβάμαι και μήπως έχω πρόβλημα κόβοντας τα
Το έχετε αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ;

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Κάπου είδα ότι γράφεις για το παρελθόν... το παρελθόν δεν πρόκειται ν' αλλάξει... αυτό για το οποίο ίσως μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι είναι το μέλλον... κάποτε μια ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι ζω με το παρελθόν.. σα τις γιαγιάδες... είχε δίκιο... κάποια στιγμή κατάφερα να το αφήσω πίσω μου.. και δεν ήταν διόλου ευχάριστο το παρελθόν μου.... και μέσα στο σπίτι προβλήματα και ο κοινωνικός περίγυρος άστα να πάνε... κι όλα αυτά για 18 ολόκληρα χρόνια.. επίσης κάπου είδα ότι γράφεις ότι τρως μπενελίκια... να μην ανέχεσαι τα μπενελίκια κανενός.. σου αξίζουν πολύ καλύτερα πράγματα...

----------


## donald_girl

> Κάπου είδα ότι γράφεις για το παρελθόν... το παρελθόν δεν πρόκειται ν' αλλάξει... αυτό για το οποίο ίσως μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι είναι το μέλλον... κάποτε μια ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι ζω με το παρελθόν.. σα τις γιαγιάδες... είχε δίκιο... κάποια στιγμή κατάφερα να το αφήσω πίσω μου.. και δεν ήταν διόλου ευχάριστο το παρελθόν μου.... και μέσα στο σπίτι προβλήματα και ο κοινωνικός περίγυρος άστα να πάνε... κι όλα αυτά για 18 ολόκληρα χρόνια.. επίσης κάπου είδα ότι γράφεις ότι τρως μπενελίκια... να μην ανέχεσαι τα μπενελίκια κανενός.. σου αξίζουν πολύ καλύτερα πράγματα...



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Δυστυχως όπως θα ξέρεις όμως ειναι δυσκολο

----------


## donald_girl

Τι ζητάω; Μια ευκαιρία σ αυτή τη ζωή. Τελευταία σκέφτομαι πως δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια πιθανότητα στο εκατομμύριο να βρω δουλειά. Αυτό με τσακίζει.Τρώω πόρτα συνέχεια και δεν ξέρω ποια κατεύθυνση να πάρω.Απογοήτευση

----------


## donald_girl

Νιώθω πως όλα τα όνειρα και οι ελπίδες διαψεύστηκαν. Πως δεν έχω λόγο ύπαρξης,
Ακροβατώ στο κενό. 
Χμμμ μάλλον δε μπορώ ακόμη να απαλλαγώ από τα δηλητήρια. 

Τι θα ήθελα; Σε έναν ιδανικό κόσμο να έχω δουλειά και να αξιοποιηθούν τα ταλεντα μου. Σ αυτόν τον κόσμο απλώς δουλειά για τα λεφτά - οτιδήποτε. Να μπορώ να επιβιωσω. 
Πως να μη νιώθω χάλια χωρίς δουλειά; Και όταν η απόρριψη είναι καθημερινότητα; 
Σαν να μη χωράω σ αυτό το κόσμο....
Βαρέθηκα. απογοητεύτηκα. Δε βρίσκω λόγο να χαμογελάω.

----------


## donald_girl

Δεν μιλάω... Έχω κλειστεί σε μένα. Δε βρίσκω πια τίποτα να πω. Βγαίνω έξω με το φίλο μου και είμαι μουγκή. Μόνο σκέφτομαι, σκέφτομαι πως είμαι λιγάκι δειλή και δε μπορώ να αρπάξω τη ζωή να τη ζήσω. Είναι και συνέχεια το θέμα της δουλειάς που δεν έχω στο μυαλό μου και μένω σιωπηλή. "Γιατί δε μιλάς;" Τι να πω; Αυτά με απασχολούν αλλά ποιος θα με ακούσει ΠΑΛΙ; Αφού ναι θα πω ξανά τα ίδια και τα ίδια.... Αλλά ναι αυτά με απασχολούν και δε μπορώ να ξεφύγω με τίποτα. Σα να μην έχω μεγαλώσει και χρειάζομαι υιοθεσία , σαν σκυλί ένα καταφύγιο να γλιτώσω. Προστασία... Νιώθω πως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα για μένα, πως είναι όλα αβέβαια... Κρέμομαι από μια κλωστή.
Τώρα για το αν με βοηθάει η ψυχολόγος, για να είμαι ειλικρινής τελευταία δεν βλέπω τα λόγια τα ωραία τα μεγάλα σαν βοήθεια, Θέλω να αλλάξει η ζωή μου και αυτό δε γίνεται με μπλα μπλα μπλα.... Ωχ αμάν... Μαλακίες είναι όλα και χαμένος χρόνος. Στο μεταξύ είμαι άνεργη και χαμένη. Νιώθω σαν ανάπηρη. ΧΑΟΣ

----------


## crazy

Παιδια και εγω καταθλιπτικη ειμαι αλλα ευτυχως βρηκα το φαρμακο που μου ταιριαζει και ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα πιστευω οτι κ για εσας υπαρχει απλως οπως κ εγω αρχικα ταλαιπωρηθηκα θα το βρειτε και εσεις εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ οτι αφορα τις παθησεις τετοιου τυπου και ειναι πλεον πολυ συνηθισμενο να πασχει καποιος απο αυτες .Ομως η ιατρικη εχει εξελιχθει κ συνεχως νεα φαρμακα εισερχονται στην αγορα πιο βελτιωμενα.Επισης υπαρχουν σκευασματα βοτανα βιταμινες και τροφες πλουσιες σε Ω-3 λιπατα που βοηθανε πολυ.Στο ιντερνετ υπαρχουν πολλες πληροφοριες μην το βαζετε κατω.Υπαρχει θεος και την επομενη φορα που δειτε κατι ομορφο και το θαυμασετε να το θυμηθητε σας παρακαλω υπαρχουν παρα πολλα τετοια . Απλα εμεις οι ανθρωποι ξεχναμε να πουμε μια απλη λεξη που για τα απλα και καθημερινα πραγματα που τπ αποδεικνυουν αυτο..το ¨"ευχαριστω"¨.Εχω κανει εργο ζωης να βοηθαω ατομα που υποφερουν με οποιο τροπο μπορω γιατι "Υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη ευτυχια στο να δινεις παρα στο να λαβαινεις¨" Καλη δυναμη και μακαρι να μπορω να κανω κατι να βοηθησω ειλικρινα!!!

----------


## νοσταλγία

Όπου κι αν παω η Ελλάδα με πληγώνει.
Λυπάμαι πολύ για την ανεργία που γράφεις. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ουτοπικό, αλλά μήπως θα μπορούσες να ανοίξεις δική σου δουλειά με φίλους; Διαβάζω πως κλείνουνε πολλά μαγαζιά, ίσως κάτι με το διαδίκτυο, μπλουζάκια για τουρίστες, με σλόγκαν, όπως "λατρεύω την Ελλάδα" ή "όπως κάθε χρόνο στην Κρήτη", ή με θρησκευτικά μοτίβα;

----------


## νοσταλγία

Τήνος, Αγιο Ορος, Παναγια Σουμελα, κυριως τα Μετεωρα, κοκ.

----------


## donald_girl

> Όπου κι αν παω η Ελλάδα με πληγώνει.
> Λυπάμαι πολύ για την ανεργία που γράφεις. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ουτοπικό, αλλά μήπως θα μπορούσες να ανοίξεις δική σου δουλειά με φίλους; Διαβάζω πως κλείνουνε πολλά μαγαζιά, ίσως κάτι με το διαδίκτυο, μπλουζάκια για τουρίστες, με σλόγκαν, όπως "λατρεύω την Ελλάδα" ή "όπως κάθε χρόνο στην Κρήτη", ή με θρησκευτικά μοτίβα;



Δυστυχώς ούτε να ανοίξεις κάτι δικό σου γινεται αν δεν έχεις το ******** κεφάλαιο....

----------


## donald_girl

Το μυαλό κόλλησε . Θα 'θέλα να μουν παιδάκι να μην είχα ευθύνες. Πόσο μου τη δίνει που ως παιδι ήμουν "τύπος και υπογραμμός" και δεν απόλαυσα παιδική ηλικία... Υπάρχουνε στιγμές απόλυτης τεράστιας μονάξιας , που δεν έχω κανέναν να πω τι νιώθω στα αλήθεια και αυτή είναι μια τέτοια στιγμή. Αχ να γινόταν ένα θαύμα! Αχ να γινόταν να ξυπνούσα αύριο πρωί και όλα να τανε αλλιώς! Να ήξερα πως όλα θα πήγαιναν καλά , να ήμουν βέβαιη. Θα μου έφευγε αυτό το βάρος που νιώθω και η ανησυχία. Να μπορούσα να είμαι αισιόδοξη και να ονειρεύομαι. Το όνειρο μου είναι να μπορώ να ονειρεύομαι χωρίς φόβο, Να χαμογελάω, να είμαι ήρεμη. 
Τώρα κολυμπάω μέσα στο φόβο....

----------


## donald_girl

> Παιδια και εγω καταθλιπτικη ειμαι αλλα ευτυχως βρηκα το φαρμακο που μου ταιριαζει και ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα πιστευω οτι κ για εσας υπαρχει απλως οπως κ εγω αρχικα ταλαιπωρηθηκα θα το βρειτε και εσεις εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ οτι αφορα τις παθησεις τετοιου τυπου και ειναι πλεον πολυ συνηθισμενο να πασχει καποιος απο αυτες .Ομως η ιατρικη εχει εξελιχθει κ συνεχως νεα φαρμακα εισερχονται στην αγορα πιο βελτιωμενα.Επισης υπαρχουν σκευασματα βοτανα βιταμινες και τροφες πλουσιες σε Ω-3 λιπατα που βοηθανε πολυ.Στο ιντερνετ υπαρχουν πολλες πληροφοριες μην το βαζετε κατω.Υπαρχει θεος και την επομενη φορα που δειτε κατι ομορφο και το θαυμασετε να το θυμηθητε σας παρακαλω υπαρχουν παρα πολλα τετοια . Απλα εμεις οι ανθρωποι ξεχναμε να πουμε μια απλη λεξη που για τα απλα και καθημερινα πραγματα που τπ αποδεικνυουν αυτο..το ¨"ευχαριστω"¨.Εχω κανει εργο ζωης να βοηθαω ατομα που υποφερουν με οποιο τροπο μπορω γιατι "Υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη ευτυχια στο να δινεις παρα στο να λαβαινεις¨" Καλη δυναμη και μακαρι να μπορω να κανω κατι να βοηθησω ειλικρινα!!!


H τροφη εχει να κάνει με την κατάθλιψη;

----------


## skywalker

Hi *donald_girl* 

Πιστευω στην Ελλαδα οτι ειναι λιγο παραξηγημενα τα πράγματα στο θέμα εργασίας . Αν δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις στο πτυχίο σου εργασία βρες κάτι άλλο, σε ένα καφέ η πωλήτρια κάπου , η το καλοκαίρι σε ένα ξενοδοχείο για κάποιους μήνες . Δεν είναι λύση το να κάθομαι σπίτι μπροστά από ένα υπολογιστή και να στεναχωριέμαι. Το θεωρώ αδιανόητο Δευτέρα πρωί να μην βρίσκομαι κάπου και να παλεύω ακόμα και δωρεάν μονό και μονό για να νοιώθω ότι είμαι χρήσιμος, καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω. Και εγώ σπούδασα στο εξωτερικό και ξέρω τι θα πει να επενδύεις και να ελπίζεις μια μέρα ότι θα εργαστείς στο πτυχίο σου αλλά δεν . 

Αν έχεις ξεπεράσει το θέμα "σπούδασα πτυχίο και πρέπει να εργαστώ μονό σε αυτό" έχεις κάνει πρόοδο. Όλες οι δουλειες είναι χρήσιμες και καμιά δεν είναι ντροπή. Για να νοιώσεις καλύτερα ρώτησε τον περίγυρο αν μπορείς να εργαστείς κάπου αφιλοκερδώς κάποιες μέρες τη βδομάδα. Να έχεις ευθύνες και να είσαι υπόλογος αν δεν τις εκπληρώσεις , να σε αναγκάσει να πιεστείς να τρέξεις . 


να παλέψεις για το καλύτερο 

Φιλικα

----------


## donald_girl

> Hi *donald_girl* 
> 
> Πιστευω στην Ελλαδα οτι ειναι λιγο παραξηγημενα τα πράγματα στο θέμα εργασίας . Αν δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις στο πτυχίο σου εργασία βρες κάτι άλλο, σε ένα καφέ η πωλήτρια κάπου , η το καλοκαίρι σε ένα ξενοδοχείο για κάποιους μήνες . Δεν είναι λύση το να κάθομαι σπίτι μπροστά από ένα υπολογιστή και να στεναχωριέμαι. Το θεωρώ αδιανόητο Δευτέρα πρωί να μην βρίσκομαι κάπου και να παλεύω ακόμα και δωρεάν μονό και μονό για να νοιώθω ότι είμαι χρήσιμος, καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω. Και εγώ σπούδασα στο εξωτερικό και ξέρω τι θα πει να επενδύεις και να ελπίζεις μια μέρα ότι θα εργαστείς στο πτυχίο σου αλλά δεν . 
> 
> Αν έχεις ξεπεράσει το θέμα "σπούδασα πτυχίο και πρέπει να εργαστώ μονό σε αυτό" έχεις κάνει πρόοδο. Όλες οι δουλειες είναι χρήσιμες και καμιά δεν είναι ντροπή. Για να νοιώσεις καλύτερα ρώτησε τον περίγυρο αν μπορείς να εργαστείς κάπου αφιλοκερδώς κάποιες μέρες τη βδομάδα. Να έχεις ευθύνες και να είσαι υπόλογος αν δεν τις εκπληρώσεις , να σε αναγκάσει να πιεστείς να τρέξεις . 
> 
> 
> να παλέψεις για το καλύτερο 
> 
> Φιλικα



Μακάρι να είχα τέτοια κόμπλεξ... Το θέμα είναι πως δε με παίρνουν ούτε για καφέδες να σερβίρω.
Στα καφέ είμαι "χοντρή", στα μαγαζιά "δεν έχω ξανακάνει πωλήτρια και θέλουν κάποια έμπειρη"... κλπ κλπ κλπ. Θα ήμουν ανακουφισμένη ως κομπλεξική γιατί θα ήξερα το λόγο της ανεργίας μου. Τώρα ειλικρινά δεν τον ξέρω!

----------


## donald_girl

Αύριο είναι ημέρα ψυχοθεραπείας. Τα έχω βαρεθεί τόσο πολύ όλα αυτά και τα θεωρώ ανούσια. Η ζωή μου δεν αλλάζει, τι να αλλάξω τρόπο σκέψης; Τα προβλημάτα είναι σταθερά. Έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου στους "ειδικούς". Νιώθω λιγο πελαγωμένη. Τι ανούσιο θα αναλύσουμε πάλι; Μα τι έχω να πω; Δε θέλω να λέω . Βαρεθηκα.... Λόγια λόγια λόγια........
Εμένα με απασχολεί το θέμα της επιβίωσης. Όλα τα άλλα είναι φιλοσοφίες. Πλέον δεν έχω το κουράγιο να σκεφτώ το παρελθόν και μπλα μπλα μπλα. Το μέλλον και το παρόν ειναι τα δύσκολα.

----------


## Sofia

> Πλέον δεν έχω το κουράγιο να σκεφτώ το παρελθόν και μπλα μπλα μπλα. Το μέλλον και το παρόν ειναι τα δύσκολα.


και ισως να μην χρειαζεται αλλο παρελθον κ μπλα μπλα μπλα....στασου σ αυτο που λες εδω. στους προβληματισμους που μας γραφεις.στα πρακτικα σου θεματα κ ανησυχιες. 
μπορει ενα μπλα μπλα πανω σ αυτο να σου ειναι πιο χρησιμο απο οσο φανταζεσαι.

----------


## donald_girl

Διαβάζω πράγματα που είχα γράψει πριν χρόνια εδώ. Διαπιστώνω πως άλλαξα, είμαι άλλος άνθρωπος σε σχέση με το 2008-09 κλπ. Θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς πως ωρίμασα. Ναι αλλά... Οι φόβοι μου έγιναν πραγματικότητα. Όλα αυτά που φοβόμουν τότε πως δε θα πραγματοποιήσω όνειρα και όλοι οι φόβοι για το θέμα της δουλειας επιβεβαιώθηκαν με το χειρότερο τρόπο. .....

----------


## donald_girl

Δε συμφωνώ με τη διάγνωση που μου έχει γίνει ως μεταιχμιακής προσωπικότητας .... 
Σας έχει τύχει να μη συμφωνείτε με τη διάγνωση σας ;

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι...καποιες φορες.

----------


## donald_girl

Μια πολύ άσχημη μέρα. Δεν έχω κουράγιο ούτε όρεξη να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. Κοιμάμαι επίτηδες μέχρι τις 6 το απόγευμα. Ξυπνάω και ξανακοιμάμαι.... Μετά σηκώνομαι μετά βίας και με το ζόρι κάνω μπάνιο. Περιμένω για λίγο κοιτώντας το κενό. Μετά πάω στο σούπερ μαρκετ και αγοράζω δημητριακά. Μόνο αυτό έφαγα, δεν έχω όρεξη να φάω. Μετά εδώ και ώρες κοιτάω το κενό σα ζόμπι και καπνίζω σα φουγάρο.
Δεν είμαι καλά

----------


## donald_girl

Τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής ... Αναγκάζομαι να φύγω μόνιμα στη Ρόδο στο πατρικό επειδή, όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω δεν έχω δουλειά και έχει απολυθεί και ο φίλος μου... Εμείς μέναμε μαζί και τώρα θα μας χωρίζουν πολλά χιλιόμετρα...
Τι νιώθω; Άπειρη θλίψη γιατί είναι άδικο να έχω βρει αυτό που θέλω και να απομακρυνόμαστε για τα λεφτά. Βλέπετε αυτή η χώρα είναι μια χώρα καλή μόνο με τους γέρους και τα βύσματα των κομμάτων. Δε σ αφήνει να πραγματοποιήσεις όνειρα, να ανοίξεις δικό σου σπίτι, να ζήσεις αυτόνομα... Κάποιοι άλλοι αποφασίζουν για μένα χωρίς εμένα. 
Και δεν είναι το πρώτο όνειρο που χαλάει... Έχω χαραμίσει τόσα ταλέντα και τόσα όνειρα δεν βγήκαν. Ούτε δημοσιογράφος έγινα, ούτε μουσικός. Τόσες σπουδές πεταμένες στα σκουπίδια. Παιδικά όνειρα.... 
Μπα! Η Ελλάδα δεν είναι τόπος για όνειρα. Μόνο μου ρίχνει φόλα.
Και δεν πιστεύω πως θα καταφέρω τίποτα ούτε στη Ρόδο γιατί δεν είμαι βύσμα, απλώς θα μένω στο σπίτι των γονιών χωρίς επιπλέον έξοδα. Δεν ελπίζω. 
Τώρα ένας κόμπος με πνίγει. Και όσοι μου είπαν πως μπορεί να βοηθήσουν ήταν ψεύτες ή θέλαν ανταλλάγματα.
Είμαι εντελώς εκτός αυτής της κοινωνίας. Το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό και δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια για ευαισθησίες ούτε για ανθρωπιά. Εγώ είμαι ένα πολύ μικρό ψάρι σε αυτή τη θάλασσα... Είμαι ανυπεράσπιστη σε μια ζούγκλα. 
Πόσο άδικο ... 
Και άντε πάλι ξανά από την αρχή να ξεκινήσω σε ένα τόπο από όπου λείπω 8 χρόνια... Σχεδόν μια δεκαετία. Γιατί; Επειδή έτσι πρέπει και δεν γίνεται αλλιώς....
Κόμπος στο λαιμό και δάκρυα. Πιο δύσκολα δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι. Και εγώ σκληραίνω και σφίγγω τα δόντια και δε μιλάω και δεν λέω τιποτα... Μόνο περιμένω...

----------


## vince8

Να οργανωθούμε παρακαλώ οι μειωμένοι και κάτι θα καταφέρουμε. δε μπορεί...

----------


## donald_girl

*
Ο,τι ανέβασα πριν λίγο στο site μου...*

_Δε θα διαβάσετε παρακάτω όσα σας αρέσουν, ούτε θα δώσω τροφή σε εκείνους που γουστάρουν να διαβάζουν για κακοποιήσεις ζώων για αυτό και μοιάζουν να ηδονίζονται με τέτοια γεγονότα… Δε θα είναι ένα κείμενο που θα “πουλήσει”, αλλά ένα που θα μείνει στα αζήτητα, το ξέρω πως αυτή θα είναι η τύχη του επειδή θα είναι αληθινό και είναι ήδη από τις πρώτες γραμμές.
Και για όσους συνεχίζουν να διαβάζουν έχω να πω απλώς μια θλιβερή πραγματική ιστορία, που ελπίζω να είναι γροθιά στο στομάχι. Έχετε ακούσει τον όρο εσωτερική μετανάστευση; Ναι υπάρχει και αυτή και είναι ίσως ένα βήμα πριν από την αναγκαστική φυγή σε κάποια άλλη χώρα. Δοκιμάζεις την τύχη σου σε μια άλλη περιοχή από αυτή που θέλεις να ζεις και αν δεν τα καταφέρεις φεύγεις εκτός συνόρων. Σε αυτή τη θέση βρίσκομαι και εγώ. Αναγκάζομαι να αφήσω πίσω τη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπου ζω εδώ και 8 χρόνια για να πάω πίσω στη Ρόδο, στον τόπο που γεννήθηκα. Ο λόγος; Μα φυσικά ένας και μοναδικός , Η ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑ! Τι; Αν ελπίζω πως στη Ρόδο θα βρω δουλειά; Όχι δεν ελπίζω… Απλώς εκεί δεν θα χρειάζεται να πληρώνω ενοίκιο και λογαριασμούς αφού θα μένω στο πατρικό. Και για αυτό πιστεύω πως κάποια στιγμή θα αναγκαστώ να φύγω κάπου στο εξωτερικό… Βλέπετε οι γονείς μου δεν θα ζουν για να με ταΐζουν για πάντα! Κάποια στιγμή θα αφήσουν το μάταιο τούτο κόσμο, και επειδή εγώ δεν είμαι από εκείνες που βρίσκουν γκόμενους για να τους τρώνε λεφτά θα καταλήξω να πεθάνω από ασιτία και εγώ και τα σκυλιά μου!
Ναι ρε, είχα ξεκινήσει με όνειρα… Τα ηλίθια εκείνα όνειρα που σου φουσκώνουν τα μυαλά και σε κάνουν να νομίζεις πως αν αποκτήσεις γνώσεις και προσόντα θα ξεφύγεις από τη φτώχεια και την κοινωνική τάξη των γονιών σου και θα ανέβεις σε ένα άλλο επίπεδο. Για αυτό έβγαλα τα μάτια μου πάνω από τα βιβλία, αλλά ξέρετε κάτι; ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ από την κοινωνική τάξη στην οποία γεννήθηκε. Έτσι λοιπόν εγώ θα είμαι πάντα το παιδί του πλασιέ που τα βγάζει πέρα μετά βίας και δε θα φτάσω με τίποτα το παιδί του δικηγόρου ή του δημόσιου υπάλληλου που τυχαίνει και να έχουν βύσμα κάποιον από κάποιο κόμμα! Το μέλλον μου ήταν και είναι προδιαγεγραμμένο, μόνο που όταν ήμουν 18 δεν το έβλεπα, τώρα που είμαι 25 το βλέπω και στα αλήθεια αν ήξερα τότε πόσο μάταια είναι όλα δε θα ξεκινούσα καμία προσπάθεια! Φυσικά και δε θα ανέβαινα για σπουδές, ούτε στα ωδεία θα έτρεχα, ούτε στα φροντιστήρια, ούτε θα αγχωνόμουν για το μέλλον. Αν τότε ήξερα δεν θα έκανα απολύτως τίποτα, απλώς θα έψαχνα να πιάσω δουλειά σαν σερβιτόρα η σαν οτιδήποτε άλλο και θα ήταν όλα καλά. Τώρα είμαι 25 και είναι σαν να ξεκινάω τώρα τη ζωή μου ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝ! Όλα όσα έκανα πήγαν χαμένα, δεν μετράνε για κανέναν και πουθενά, και κυρίως επειδή δεν έχω βύσμα και επειδή όπως είπαμε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ από την κοινωνική τάξη στην οποία γεννήθηκε!
Το χειρότερο είναι πως βλέπω και πολύ κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους να είναι στην ίδια θέση, άρα δεν είναι της φαντασίας μου όλο αυτό, μακάρι να ήμουν εγώ η παλαβή της υπόθεσης αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είμαι!
Βλέπω και τους μεγαλύτερους που δεν νοιάζονται που εκείνοι ευθύνονται για όλα αυτά! Αυτό το μέλλον μας κληροδότησαν, μόνο που σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα και το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να μη χάσουν το επόμενο επεισόδιο από το Ezel… Μόνο που αυτοί τα έζησαν τα νιάτα τους, έκαναν ό,τι ήθελαν και ψήφιζαν τους ηλίθιους με ελαφριά καρδιά καταδικάζοντας όλους εμάς. Αλλά δεν πειράζει… Εκείνοι πέρασαν καλά και όταν τους ρωτάς τι θα γίνει σου λένε πως εκείνοι “Έχουν το σπίτι τους… Είναι καλά και δεν είναι καιρός για να σκοτίζονται με τα προβλήματα της γενιάς σου… Όλο και κάπως θα τη βγάλουν καθαρή άλλωστε!”. Εκείνοι βλέπετε και τα κάνανε σκατά και μας έφεραν και στον κόσμο να τα απολαύσουμε. Τότε βλέπετε γεννιόντουσαν ακόμη παιδιά, αλλά καταραμένα παιδιά…
Και που λέτε, λοιπόν, θα τα αφήσω όλα πίσω αναγκαστικά για να πάω εκεί από όπου ξεκίνησα, χωρίς όμως να μπορώ να γυρίσω πίσω το χρόνο και να είμαι ξανά 17… Αλλά και να μπορούσα πάλι όλα την ίδια τροπή θα είχαν, και ας μην έφευγα. Πάλι θα με πετούσαν στην πυρά, απλά δεν θα είχα όνειρα να τα βλέπω να πεθαίνουν άδικα και ούτε προσόντα να χαραμίζονται .
Αυτά προς το παρόν
Τρυποκάρυδος- χωρίς βύσμα!_

----------


## donald_girl

μάλλον μόνη μου μιλάω σε αυτό το φόρουμ ε;
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Σουέλ

Φτάνει να πω ότι λυπάμαι και ότι σε καταλαβαίνω σε μεγάλο βαθμό;....
Δεν είμαι καλή στις πρακτικές συμβουλές...Αλλά συζητάω φυσικά,αν αυτό αρκεί...  :Smile:

----------


## donald_girl

> Φτάνει να πω ότι λυπάμαι και ότι σε καταλαβαίνω σε μεγάλο βαθμό;....
> Δεν είμαι καλή στις πρακτικές συμβουλές...Αλλά συζητάω φυσικά,αν αυτό αρκεί...


Κάτι είναι και αυτό... Καλύτερο από το τίποτα... Τουλάχιστον να μη νιώθω πως μιλάω μόνη μου και κάποιος έστω τα διαβάζει ... :-)

----------


## Σουέλ

> Κάτι είναι και αυτό... Καλύτερο από το τίποτα... Τουλάχιστον να μη νιώθω πως μιλάω μόνη μου και κάποιος έστω τα διαβάζει ... :-)


Εγώ προσωπικά δυσκολεύομαι να πω κάτι περισσότερο σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση...
Ξέρω ότι έχεις προσπαθήσει πραγματικά να βρεις δουλειά και δεν τα κατάφερες...
Ξέρω πως δεν είναι επιλογή σου να αλλάξεις ζωή...Επίσης, ξέρω πως το χειρότερο απ' όλα είναι ότι νιώθεις τόοοοοσο απογοητευμένη...

Αλλά, αποκλείεται να βρεις μια δουλειά στη Ρόδο;

----------


## donald_girl

> Εγώ προσωπικά δυσκολεύομαι να πω κάτι περισσότερο σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση...
> Ξέρω ότι έχεις προσπαθήσει πραγματικά να βρεις δουλειά και δεν τα κατάφερες...
> Ξέρω πως δεν είναι επιλογή σου να αλλάξεις ζωή...Επίσης, ξέρω πως το χειρότερο απ' όλα είναι ότι νιώθεις τόοοοοσο απογοητευμένη...
> 
> Αλλά, αποκλείεται να βρεις μια δουλειά στη Ρόδο;


Δεν ξέρω αν θα βρώ... Είμαι τόσο απογοητευμένη που αμφιβάλλω ... Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να προσπαθήσω.... Δυστυχώς

----------


## Σουέλ

> Δεν ξέρω αν θα βρώ... Είμαι τόσο απογοητευμένη που αμφιβάλλω ... Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να προσπαθήσω.... Δυστυχώς


Φυσικά και θα προσπαθήσεις.
Όσο για τις σπουδές σου, δεν είναι καθόλου τζάμπα κόπος, να το διώξεις απο το μυαλό σου....Ακόμα κι αν δεν σου δώσει άμεσα δουλειά αυτό που έχεις σπουδάσει, δεν ακυρώνεται έτσι η αξία του..Είσαι μικρή ακόμα, θα συμβούν πολλά στο μέλλον και ποτε δεν ξερεις πού θα οδηγηθείς...

----------


## donald_girl

> Φυσικά και θα προσπαθήσεις.
> Όσο για τις σπουδές σου, δεν είναι καθόλου τζάμπα κόπος, να το διώξεις απο το μυαλό σου....Ακόμα κι αν δεν σου δώσει άμεσα δουλειά αυτό που έχεις σπουδάσει, δεν ακυρώνεται έτσι η αξία του..Είσαι μικρή ακόμα, θα συμβούν πολλά στο μέλλον και ποτε δεν ξερεις πού θα οδηγηθείς...


Μακάρι... Έχω απογοητευθεί τόσο πολύ, δεν υπάρχει πιο πολύ... Μακάρι να τελειώσει κάποτε αυτός ο πόνος ... Μακάρι να αλλάξει η ζωή μου

----------


## Σουέλ

> Μακάρι... Έχω απογοητευθεί τόσο πολύ, δεν υπάρχει πιο πολύ... Μακάρι να τελειώσει κάποτε αυτός ο πόνος ... Μακάρι να αλλάξει η ζωή μου


Η ζωή σου θα αλλάξει, το ξέρεις και το ξέρω. Το θέμα είναι πότεεεε, έτσι;
Σε νιώθω, γιατί ζω κάτι παρόμοιο....Κι εγώ χάνω την υπομονή μου συνέχεια.Στραγγίζω το μυαλό μου να βρω καμια λύση, αλλά φως πουθενά...Αλλά δεν το αφήνω το ******** να με πάρει απο κάτω....

Πότε θα φύγεις για τη Ρόδο;
Ο φίλος σου πως βλέπει την κατάσταση;

----------


## donald_girl

> Η ζωή σου θα αλλάξει, το ξέρεις και το ξέρω. Το θέμα είναι πότεεεε, έτσι;
> Σε νιώθω, γιατί ζω κάτι παρόμοιο....Κι εγώ χάνω την υπομονή μου συνέχεια.Στραγγίζω το μυαλό μου να βρω καμια λύση, αλλά φως πουθενά...Αλλά δεν το αφήνω το ******** να με πάρει απο κάτω....
> 
> Πότε θα φύγεις για τη Ρόδο;
> Ο φίλος σου πως βλέπει την κατάσταση;


Αύριο φεύγω για ένα 20ήμερο και μετά θα γυρίσω να μαζέψω πράγματα και λογικά τέλη Οκτωβρίου - αρχές Νοεμβρίου θα έχω φύγει...
Ο δικός μου καταλαβαίνει πως αυτή είναι η έσχατη λύση ... Δυστυχώς δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο

----------


## donald_girl

Την περασμένη Δευτέρα γύρισα από τη Ρόδο. Δεν άφησα τον εαυτό μου να περάσει καλα... Δεν τα κατάφερα. Σκεφτόμουν συνεχώς τα προβλήματα μου, την ανεργία μου και τα χρέη μου... 
Από τη μέρα που ήρθα ψάχνω συνεχώς για δουλειά, μήπως και καταφέρω τελικά να μείνω εδώ.
Στη Ρόδο που λέτε μια φίλη μου από το σχολείο μου είπε αυτήν εδώ την ατάκα όταν συζητούσαμε "Τι έχεις καταφέρει από το Λύκειο και μετά; Ακόμη και εγώ που δε με νοιάζει τίποτα περισσότερα πράγματα κατάφερα"... Επίσης μου είπε πως είναι παράξενο που παρόλο που έφυγα από εκεί που ήμουν είμαι πάλι δυστυχισμένη εδώ, και αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Δε θυμάμαι ποτέ τον εαυτό μου πραγματικά χαρούμενο πάντα κάποιο πρόβλημα θα υπήρχε και εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει. 
Ταυτόχρονα αν και είμαι από εκεί, είχα ξεχάσει πόσα λεφτά έχουν οι Ροδίτες και ξαφνιάστηκα από τη χλιδα του νησιού τα ακριβά ρούχα και πράγματα των κατοίκων, τα ακριβά αυτοκίνητα... Δυστυχώς οι γονείς μου από την άλλη αντίθετα από τον κανόνα δεν έχουνε μία... Συνηθίζεται εκεί πάντα οι γονείς να φτιάχνουν και από ένα σπίτι στα παιδιά τους, είτε αγόρι είτε κορίτσι είναι αυτό... Επίσης εκεί συνεχώς γίνονται γάμοι, επειδή βλέπετε εκεί τα ζευγάρια έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα να το κάνουν. Νόμιζα παλιά πως ήταν επειδή είναι συντηρητική η κοινωνία, μετά κατάλαβα πως αυτό που μας χωρίζει από αυτούς είναι τα χρήματα. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι έπρεπε να το είχα καταλάβει νωρίτερα. Πάντα ήμουν το άτομο με τα λιγότερα, ήδη από το σχολείο από την 1η δημοτικού είχα τη πιο φθηνή κασετίνα, αργότερα τα πιο φθηνά και κακόγουστα ρούχα και δεν μου κάνανε παρέα τα παιδάκια και επειδή δεν φορούσα μάρκες ρούχα... 
Σήμερα βλέπω μια ξαδέρφη μου, που ποτέ δεν ήταν 1ο μυαλό και σαν άτομο ήταν μπορώ να πω ηλίθιο και μη με παρεξηγήσετε, να έχει δουλειά και ας μην έχει σπουδάσει τίποτα όπως και πολλοί εκεί κάτω, και παντρεύεται λέει το Δεκέμβρη. Φυσικά και ο μπαμπάς της της έχει φτιάξει και σπίτι. Εμένα ο δικός μου μπαμπάς δεν μου έχει ετοιμάσει σπίτι όπως σε όλες και όλους εκεί κάτω...
Και που λέτε ... και αυτή η φίλη μου που κατάφερε όπως λέει περισσότερα από μένα έχει και αυτή δικό της σπίτι και ο γκόμενος της επίσης και σε λίγο θα παντρευτούν και αυτοί. 
Τι άλλο; Α! Φαντάζομαι να μη βρω δουλειά και να φύγουν από τη ζωή οι γονείς μου μια μέρα... Τότε; Θα μείνω στο δρόμο! 
Αλήθεια δεν έχω καταφέρει στα αλήθεια τίποτα. Θα είμαι άστεγη μια μέρα

----------


## donald_girl

Anybody there?

----------


## Flumen

Γεια σου κοπελιααααά!!  :Wink: 

Έλα μωρέ τι κοιτάς τις άλλες τις βολεμένες... Και τι ήταν αυτό που σου είπε?? Και πως στο είπε δλδ? :S Έλεος η γκόμενα..
Επιπλέον μου ακούγονται πολύ ότι ναναι τα του τόπου σου. Που λες οι γονείς έχουν τα φράγκα και χτίζουν και απο ένα σπίτι. Σόρρυ κιόλας, κι εμείς που μεγαλώσαμε με τον αγώνα των γονιών μας και έχουμε φτάσει να πεινάμε δλδ δεν αξίζουμε όσο αυτούς που θα τα βρουν έτοιμα? Μην κάνεις τέτοιες σκέψεις, ευτυχώς κατάφερες να φύγεις απο εκεί και είδες πως είναι κι αλλού ο κόσμος...
Όσο για το θέμα ''άστεγη'', το σπίτι σας το πατρικό δεν είναι δικό σας?

Αυτό το ''όπου και να πάω νιώθω δυστυχισμένη'' να το κοιτάξεις σοβαρά και να βρεις τι φταίει. Κι άσε φταίει μόνο η ανεργία και η χώρα. Δν είναι έτσι, αν και θα μας βόλευε..

----------


## γιώτα2

επειδη εχω ζησει ενα διαστημα στη Ροδο την δεκαετια του ΄80 εχω δει τι ακριβως συμβαινει.η νυφη να στεκεται και η μπροστα μια ατελειωτη σειρα συγγενων και φιλων να της περασουν τα χρυσαφικα.οσο για τα σπιτια ειδα κι εγω την χλιδη σε ολη την μεγαλοπρεπεια.
δεν νομιζω οτι τα εθιμα αυτα πρεπει να σε επηρεαζουν σε βαθμο ωστε να σου καταστρεφουν την ψυχολογια σου.ετσι κι αλλιως μας εχουν τακτοποιησει ολους θα λεμε μακαρι να μην ειχαμε τουβλο.

----------


## donald_girl

> Όσο για το θέμα ''άστεγη'', το σπίτι σας το πατρικό δεν είναι δικό σας?
> 
> Αυτό το ''όπου και να πάω νιώθω δυστυχισμένη'' να το κοιτάξεις σοβαρά και να βρεις τι φταίει. Κι άσε φταίει μόνο η ανεργία και η χώρα. Δν είναι έτσι, αν και θα μας βόλευε..


Το πατρικό είναι δικό μας, αλλά χωρίς δουλειά δε γίνεται να τρώω τα τούβλα....

Τώρα για το τι φταίει... 25 χρόνια το ψαχνω

----------


## donald_girl

> επειδη εχω ζησει ενα διαστημα στη Ροδο την δεκαετια του ΄80 εχω δει τι ακριβως συμβαινει.η νυφη να στεκεται και η μπροστα μια ατελειωτη σειρα συγγενων και φιλων να της περασουν τα χρυσαφικα.οσο για τα σπιτια ειδα κι εγω την χλιδη σε ολη την μεγαλοπρεπεια.
> δεν νομιζω οτι τα εθιμα αυτα πρεπει να σε επηρεαζουν σε βαθμο ωστε να σου καταστρεφουν την ψυχολογια σου.ετσι κι αλλιως μας εχουν τακτοποιησει ολους θα λεμε μακαρι να μην ειχαμε τουβλο.


Όταν σου μαθαίνουν πως αυτά είναι φυσικά και αυτονόητα κάπου μπλοκάρεις και λες γιατό όχι και εγώ?

----------


## γιώτα2

οσο θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου λεω ενα "γιατι"....τελικα απαντηση δεν θα παρω ποτε γιατι δεν ειχα ποτε οχι σπιτια και χρυσαφια, αλλα τα πιο απλα πραγματα στη ζωη και συγχρονως ειχα και επι πλεον ατυχιες που δεν μπορεις να δικαιολογησεις και εκει σου ερχεται να χτυπας το κεφαλι σου.
στην ηλικια σου ισως σου φαινονται σημαντικα,οχι οτι σε χαλανε, αλλα τελικα τα σπουδαια ειναι αλλα και δεν γνωριζεις τι μπορει να συναντησεις στη ζωη σου.
ισως το καλυτερο.η ζωη ειναι τοσο ανατρεπτικη.μην αναλωνεις το μυαλουδακι σου με αυτα που σου εμαθαν, γιατι εσυ εφυγες απο αυτη την κλειστη κοινωνια και θα μαθεις οτι τα αυτονοητα ειναι αλλα.

----------


## kalopisti

ασχετο: το site δικο σου ειναι ή απλα γραφεις σε αυτο? ειναι πολυ καλο

----------


## donald_girl

> ασχετο: το site δικο σου ειναι ή απλα γραφεις σε αυτο? ειναι πολυ καλο



Είναι όλο δικό μου :-) Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσει :-) Παίρνω πολύ κουράγιο έτσι! Είχα σκεφτεί ακόμη και να το παρατήσω σε στιγμές απελπισίας. Το έχω κάπου 3.5 χρόνια.

----------


## donald_girl

> οσο θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου λεω ενα "γιατι"....τελικα απαντηση δεν θα παρω ποτε γιατι δεν ειχα ποτε οχι σπιτια και χρυσαφια, αλλα τα πιο απλα πραγματα στη ζωη και συγχρονως ειχα και επι πλεον ατυχιες που δεν μπορεις να δικαιολογησεις και εκει σου ερχεται να χτυπας το κεφαλι σου.
> στην ηλικια σου ισως σου φαινονται σημαντικα,οχι οτι σε χαλανε, αλλα τελικα τα σπουδαια ειναι αλλα και δεν γνωριζεις τι μπορει να συναντησεις στη ζωη σου.
> ισως το καλυτερο.η ζωη ειναι τοσο ανατρεπτικη.μην αναλωνεις το μυαλουδακι σου με αυτα που σου εμαθαν, γιατι εσυ εφυγες απο αυτη την κλειστη κοινωνια και θα μαθεις οτι τα αυτονοητα ειναι αλλα.



Έχεις δίκιο. Απλά είναι που καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί σε μένα όλα τα δύσκολα και σε κάποιους όλα ευνοϊκά...
Προσευχηθείτε για μένα για να βρω δουλειά. Εγώ αυτό κάνω και προσπαθώ... Πφφφ

----------


## kalopisti

> Είναι όλο δικό μου :-) Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσει :-) Παίρνω πολύ κουράγιο έτσι! Είχα σκεφτεί ακόμη και να το παρατήσω σε στιγμές απελπισίας. Το έχω κάπου 3.5 χρόνια.


επομενως δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι δεν εχεις κανει κ τιποτα στη ζωη σου!!αυτο ειναι ενα αξιοπρεπεστατο site και μαλιστα εχει κ διαφημισεις μεσα!!πολυς κοσμος θελει να δραστηριοποιηθει επαγγελματικα με το ιντερνετ κ εσυ το κανεις ηδη αυτο κ μαλιστα με επιτυχια! ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση το ιντερνετ τις δυσκολες αυτες εποχες που περναμε!! κ κανεις κ αυτο που θελεις σε αυτη τη ζωη! μην υποτιμας καθολου το οτι εχεις καταφερει να συντηρεις ενα site 3,5 χρονια!!

----------


## donald_girl

> επομενως δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι δεν εχεις κανει κ τιποτα στη ζωη σου!!αυτο ειναι ενα αξιοπρεπεστατο site και μαλιστα εχει κ διαφημισεις μεσα!!πολυς κοσμος θελει να δραστηριοποιηθει επαγγελματικα με το ιντερνετ κ εσυ το κανεις ηδη αυτο κ μαλιστα με επιτυχια! ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση το ιντερνετ τις δυσκολες αυτες εποχες που περναμε!! κ κανεις κ αυτο που θελεις σε αυτη τη ζωη! μην υποτιμας καθολου το οτι εχεις καταφερει να συντηρεις ενα site 3,5 χρονια!!


Τι να πω... Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο. Βέβαια δεν έχω πλέον έσοδα από το site, για μερικούς μήνες έβγαλα ένα χαρτζιλίκι κάπου 300 ευρώ κάθε μήνα, αλλά μετά πούλησα ό,τι πούλησα και δεν είχα άλλο κόσμο να γραφτεί σε sites να κάνει κλικ κλπ, έχουν κάνει πλέον όλοι. Είναι affiliates, δε πληρώνεσαι επειδή υπάρχουν και μόνο, αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις lead η πώληση

----------


## kalopisti

sorry αλλα δεν εχει τυχει να ασχοληθω ποτε,γι'αυτο ρωταω..δηλαδη παρολο που υπαρχει η διαφημιση εσυ για να πληρωθεις τι πρεπει να κανεις?

----------


## donald_girl

> sorry αλλα δεν εχει τυχει να ασχοληθω ποτε,γι'αυτο ρωταω..δηλαδη παρολο που υπαρχει η διαφημιση εσυ για να πληρωθεις τι πρεπει να κανεις?


Από κάποιες διαφημίσεις έχεις κέρδος αν πάει κόσμος και γραφτεί εκεί, πχ ricardo, webpet και κάποια παιχνίδια. Από άλλες αν κάποιος κάνει κλικ στα μπάνερ και από άλλες με βάση τους πελάτες που στέλνεις , πχ σε κάποια eshops . Θέλει διαφήμιση στο facebook και γενικά σε διάφορα social networks

----------


## kalopisti

ok..ισως αυτο το αδιεξοδο που νιωθεις να οφειλεται κ στο οτι δεν εχεις καποια βοηθεια για να εξελιξεις το site προκειμενου να σου αποφερει κ παλι καποια εσοδα.. ισως αν απευθυνοσουν σε καποιον ειδικο σε αυτα τα θεματα να σου δωσει καποιες καλες ιδεες για το site.. ψαξτο λιγακι αν δεν το εχεις ηδη ψαξει

----------


## donald_girl

> ok..ισως αυτο το αδιεξοδο που νιωθεις να οφειλεται κ στο οτι δεν εχεις καποια βοηθεια για να εξελιξεις το site προκειμενου να σου αποφερει κ παλι καποια εσοδα.. ισως αν απευθυνοσουν σε καποιον ειδικο σε αυτα τα θεματα να σου δωσει καποιες καλες ιδεες για το site.. ψαξτο λιγακι αν δεν το εχεις ηδη ψαξει


Βασικά καινούργιο κόσμο χρειάζομαι, και από την πλευρά μου να έχω ξανά δύναμη να το κυνηγήσω... 
Το αδιεξοδο οφείλεται σε πολλά...

----------


## iberis

Το ότι έχεις ασχοληθεί με διάφορα κατά καιρούς δείχνει ότι είσαι δημιουργικό άτομο. Ίσως τώρα να νιώθεις "πνιγμένη" για διάφορους λόγους αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα βρεθεί το κατάλληλο timing που θα έχεις και πάλι όρεξη να ασχοληθείς με κάτι.  :Smile:

----------


## donald_girl

> Το ότι έχεις ασχοληθεί με διάφορα κατά καιρούς δείχνει ότι είσαι δημιουργικό άτομο. Ίσως τώρα να νιώθεις "πνιγμένη" για διάφορους λόγους αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα βρεθεί το κατάλληλο timing που θα έχεις και πάλι όρεξη να ασχοληθείς με κάτι.


Δυστυχώς ήμουν δημιουργικό άτομο, μέχρι που ανακάλυψα πως όλα αυτά που έκανα δεν μετράνε γιατί δεν αποφέρουν χρήματα. Ίσως αυτό να εννοούσε και εκείνη η φίλη μ από τη Ρόδο όταν μ είπε πως μετά το Λΰκειο δεν έκανα τίποτα... Πως δεν έχω καταφέρει να ανεξαρτητοποιηθώ οικονομικά...

----------


## kalopisti

ενταξει και οι συνθηκες που μεγαλωνει η γενια μας δεν μας δεν ειναι κ οι πιο βοηθητικες.. στις μερες μας αν δεις ανθρωπο νεο κ με καλη δουλεια, σημαινει οτι οι δικοι του εχουν καλες γνωριμιες κ οχι οτι αυτος ειναι τοσο αξιος.. το προβλημα ειναι περισσοτερο το οι δικοι σου δεν εχουν καλες γνωριμιες κ οχι εσυ .. αν ζουσαμε σε μια αλλη χωρα θα ηταν διαφορετικα τα πραγματα για ολους.. ισες ευκαιριες, αξιοκρατια, κλπ... ειναι θλιβερο αλλα στο τελος ολοι μεταναστες θα καταληξουμε για να δουμε μια ασπρη μερα..

----------


## donald_girl

> ενταξει και οι συνθηκες που μεγαλωνει η γενια μας δεν μας δεν ειναι κ οι πιο βοηθητικες.. στις μερες μας αν δεις ανθρωπο νεο κ με καλη δουλεια, σημαινει οτι οι δικοι του εχουν καλες γνωριμιες κ οχι οτι αυτος ειναι τοσο αξιος.. το προβλημα ειναι περισσοτερο το οι δικοι σου δεν εχουν καλες γνωριμιες κ οχι εσυ .. αν ζουσαμε σε μια αλλη χωρα θα ηταν διαφορετικα τα πραγματα για ολους.. ισες ευκαιριες, αξιοκρατια, κλπ... ειναι θλιβερο αλλα στο τελος ολοι μεταναστες θα καταληξουμε για να δουμε μια ασπρη μερα..


Δυστυχώς... Παρόλα αυτά οι μεγαλύτεροι τη ζωή τους την έζησαν! Με εμάς τώρα τι θα γίνει; Τι θα απογίνουμε; Τι μας επιφυλάσσει το παρόν και το μέλλον ; Γιατί να πληρώνουμε εμείς για τα λάθη των μεγαλυτέρων; Που ψήφιζαν μονίμως Πασόκ και Νδ και παρόλα αυτά παραμένουν αμετανόητοι και δεν νιώθουν τύψεις; Εγώ μόνο μαύρο βλέπω μπροστά μου, τίποτα άλλο

----------


## kalopisti

ετσι ειναι.. αμαρτιες γονεων παιδευουσι τεκνα.. αλλοι τα φαγανε εμεις τα πληρωνουμε.. κ καταληγουμε να πηγαινουμε σε γιατρους κ να γραφουμε σε φορουμ για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη.. η ελλαδα τρωει τα παιδια της που λενε.. ε τωρα πραγματικα ισχυει αυτο.. αν δεν δουλευα, σιγουρα θα εψαχνα για δουλεια στο εξωτερικο παντως.. κ ενας ανθρωπος δραστηριος και με εμπειριες δεν εχει να φοβηθει τιποτε για να κανει αυτο το βημα.. το μαυρο οι αλλοι μας το βαζουν να το βλεπουμε για να μην ειμαστε σε θεση να δουμε γενικοτερα..

----------


## donald_girl

> ετσι ειναι.. αμαρτιες γονεων παιδευουσι τεκνα.. αλλοι τα φαγανε εμεις τα πληρωνουμε.. κ καταληγουμε να πηγαινουμε σε γιατρους κ να γραφουμε σε φορουμ για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη.. η ελλαδα τρωει τα παιδια της που λενε.. ε τωρα πραγματικα ισχυει αυτο.. αν δεν δουλευα, σιγουρα θα εψαχνα για δουλεια στο εξωτερικο παντως.. κ ενας ανθρωπος δραστηριος και με εμπειριες δεν εχει να φοβηθει τιποτε για να κανει αυτο το βημα.. το μαυρο οι αλλοι μας το βαζουν να το βλεπουμε για να μην ειμαστε σε θεση να δουμε γενικοτερα..


Καλή λύση είναι το εξωτερικό, αλλά είμαι αρκετά δειλή για να κάνω αυτό το βήμα μόνη μ. Βέβαια, αν δεν βγει τίποτα εδώ πάω στη Ρόδο και πάλι δεν γίνει τίποτα θα αρχίσω να το σκέφτομαι

----------


## donald_girl

Είναι φοβερό πάντως το από που ξεκίνησα και που κατέληξα. Ξεκίνησα με όνειρα και ελπίδες, αν και πάντα είχα ένα θέμα με τη θλίψη, ωστόσο είχα όνειρα... Και μετά αδειάζεις. Δεν ελπίζεις σε τίποτα πια... Μπορώ να πω πως είμαι κλινικά νεκρή , living dead girl... 
Και βασικά δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη με τίποτα στη ζωή μου. Στην αρχή του ποστ έλεγα πως είμαι ευχαριστημένη για τη σχέση που έχω, αλλά μπα δεν είμαι... Κοροϊδεύω τον εαυτό μου. Δε λέω είναι καλό παιδί, αλλά έχει ένα τεράστιο ελάττωμα που με ξενερώνει, είναι τεμπέλης. Όσο και αν δεν ήθελα και δε θέλω να το παραδεχθώ είναι αλήθεια, δεν είναι απλώς ένας άνθρωπος που έχασε όποια συνεργασία είχε για την "επιχείρηση" του και τώρα δεν έχει έσοδα, είναι ένας άνθρωπος που αρνείται πεισματικά να κάνει οτιδήποτε άλλο τώρα που πάει για κλείσιμο... Θα πέσει το μάνα από τον ουρανό νομίζει. Τώρα που δεν κάνει κάτι το μόνο που τον νοιάζει είναι να παιζει Wow και να βλέπει αμερικάνικο ποδόσφαιρο με τους φίλους του , που τον κερνάνε μια και αυτός δεν έχει μία, και δεν τον νοιάζει που δεν έχει μία! Αν έψαχνε να κάνει κάτι και δεν έβρισκε θα ήταν όλα ΟΚ, αλλά δεν θέλει... 
Μακάρι να ξυπνούσα μια μέρα και να είναι όλα αλλιώς

----------


## donald_girl

Με ρωτάει ο δικός μου... "Μ' αγαπάς;" Και εγώ λέω ναι από συνήθεια. Δεν νιώθω τίποτα πια γενικά... Δε με απασχολεί. Το μόνο που είναι σφηνωμένο μονίμως στο κεφάλι μου είναι πως δεν μπορώ να πληρώσω το νοίκι μου, δεν έχω δουλειά... Ούτε αν έχω φίλους ή όχι με απασχολεί. Μόνο τριγυρνάει στο κεφάλι μου πως δεν μπορώ να τα βγάλω πέρα! 
Μπορεί αν δεν είχα αυτά τα προβλήματα να είχα επαφή με τα συναισθήματα μου, αλλά χάθηκαν και αυτά όπως και πολλά ακόμη. Δεν ακούω πια μουσική, δεν παίζω μουσική, δεν τραγουδάω, δεν γράφω μουσική... Δεν ζωγραφίζω, δεν ονειρεύομαι. Δεν κάνω πια τίποτα από αυτά που θέλουν να έχω επαφή με τα συναισθήματα μου. Το μόνο δημιουργικό που μου απέμεινε είναι το σάιτ μου, και αυτό γιατί δεν χρειάζεται συναίσθημα παρά μόνο λογική. 
Βέβαια σε όλη μου τη ζωή ήμουν ένα πολύ συναισθηματικό άτομο, μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό που συνειδητοποίησα πως είμαι στον πάτο του βούρκου και πως ίσως τα συναισθήματα να είναι πολυτέλεια. Ποιος ξέρει... Ίσως έχω αποστασιοποιηθεί-αναισθητοποιηθεί σε κάποια θέματα για να με προστατέψω... Νιώθω ήδη πολύ πόνο και πίεση και απόγνωση από το ότι δεν μπορώ να τα βγάλω πέρα, και δεν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω με συναίσθημα και τις σχέσεις, θα ήταν ίσως μεγάλο βάρος. Ίσως αυτη είναι η εξήγηση... Όπως και να έχει 1 πράγμα σκέφτομαι μόνο- πως και αν θα τα βγάλω πέρα...

----------


## kalopisti

Καλημερα.. ειναι πολυ σημαντικη η επιδραση που εχει το περιβαλλον γυρω μας στην ψυχολογια μας.. το να βρισκεσαι με ανθρωπους θετικους κ δραστηριους, με ορεξη για ζωη, που να μην ειναι μονιμως μεσα στη μιζερια κ την τεμπελια ειναι βασικος παραγοντας για να ειμαστε κ εμεις καλα ψυχολογικα.. βλεπω οτι εσυ ανηκεις στην κατηγορια των ανθρωπων που εχουν ορεξη για ζωη κ προσπαθουν με νυχια κ με δοντια να ειναι καλα κ δεν αρκουνται στο να βριζουν το συστημα κ τους υπολοιπους για τη δικη τους δυστυχια.. σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.. ζω κατι παρομοιο,με τη διαφορα οτι εγω δεν μπορω να φυγω απο το αρρωστημενο περιβαλλον στο οποιο βρισκομαι, με αποτελεσμα να νιωθω ολα αυτα που με τοσο ωραιο τροπο περιγραφεις.. εσυ ομως εχεις την ελευθερια σου..αξιοποιησε την κ βγαλε απο τη ζωη σου τους ανθρωπους που σε τραβανε πισω αντι να σε πηγαινουν μπροστα ή τουλαχιστον, μιλα του ανοιχτα, πες του αυτα που σκεφτεσαι γι'αυτον

----------


## ioannis2

donald girl, μου φαίνεται πως είσαι εγκλωβισμένη σε κάποιες καταστάσεις από τις οποίες πολύ θα θελες να διαφύγεις, δε σου είναι όμως εύκολο αυτό. το περιβάλλον σου δε σε βοηθά ούτε έμπρακτα αλλά ούτε και ψυχικά. σου λείπουν θετικοί και αισόδοξοι άνθρωποι, όπως λειε και η καλοπιστη, ειναι πολυ σημαντικη η επίδραση που εχει το περιβαλλον γυρω μας στην ψυχολογια μας.
μήπως όλο αυτο το σκηνικό που ζεις σε κρατά σε αδράνεια? μήπως με τον τρόπο αυτό κλείνεσαι όλο και περισσότερο στον εαυτό σου? μήπως επιδιώκεις να ασχολείσαι με πράγματα που όντως μεν σε βοηθούν να διαφύγεις απ αυτα που σε βασανίζουν όμως δεν αποτελούν τη λύση των προβλημάτων και το πρόβλημα παραμένει? γιατι πράγματα που νομίζουμε ότι μας βοηθούν να διαφύγουμε δε μας προσφέρουν τελικα τιποτα άλλο παρα μονο ψευδαίσθηση. δυστυχώς δεν παραγνωρίζω και τις συνθήκες της εποχής μας, νεοι γεματοι όρεξη για δουλεια και ζωντανια να καταντούν στο τέλος μελαγχολικοί και αδρανείς γιατι οι συνθήκες είναι τετοιες που εγκλωβίζουν σε συμβιβασμούς ή δεν σου παρεχουν ευκαιρία για τιποτα. όμως πιστευω έχεις τις λύσεις και ξερεις πως θες να φτιαξεις τη ζωή σου. το ζητημα είναι να ξεκινήσεις απο κάπου έστω βήμα βημα με λίγη ελπίδα.

----------


## donald_girl

Καλοπίστη, έχω συζητήσει άπειρες φορές με το δικό μου πχ το θέμα της τεμπελιάς του και μου έχει πει στα ίσια πως δεν θέλει να κάνει τίποτα και πως δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν θα έχει χρηματα ή όχι. Και το λέω , αν φύγω εγώ , πεθάνει η μάνα σου τι θα κάνεις; Δε μπορείς να περιμένεις πάντα από τους άλλους... Η απάντηση: Τότε κάτι θα αναγκαστώ να βρω. Θέλω μόνο να περνάω καλά...
Όσο για μένα. Με φωνάζει drama queen για τα προβλήματα μου και επιμένει πως εγώ θέλω να είμαι χάλια και δεν είναι θέμα συνθηκών.
Γιάννη, είναι όντως δύσκολο να ξεφύγω από όλα αυτά. Φοβάμαι να παίρνω αποφάσεις σχετικά με τους ανθρώπους γιατί φοβάμαι πως μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και μετά να το μετανιώσω.. Τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι... Ναι έχω αισθήματα για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, έχουν αδρανοποιηθεί όμως λόγω των καταστάσεων. Έτσι φοβάμαι και να φύγω και λέω αν είναι να ξεκόψουμε ας το αποφασίσει εκείνος, εγώ δεν μπορώ να πάρω αυτήν την απόφαση.
Είναι και που φοβάμαι - δεν θέλω μετά να επιχειρήσω να αρχίσω κάτι καινούργιο από την αρχή. Η μαλακία είναι πως όταν τον γνώρισα δεν μου φάνηκε να είναι έτσι... Μετά εξελίχθηκαν τα πράγματα. Και επίσης μας χωρίζει μόνο αυτό, αλλά είναι σημαντικό δυστυχώς και δεν μπορώ να το παραβλέψω. Και απογοητεύομαι. Έχω κάνει ένα σωρό όνειρα
Και σταματάω εδώ γιατί δεν αντέχω ούτε να τα σκέφτομαι.... Ξέρω επίσης πως δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει μαγικό ραβδί που να αλλάζει τις καταστάσεις...

----------


## kalopisti

σημερα παντως κατι εχει η μερα.. γινεται καμια εκλειψη κ μας βγαινουν ολα τα σκατα στη φορα? ή απλα φταιει που ειναι Δευτερα?

----------


## Flumen

Όταν ένα ζευγάρι δεν έχει κοινά όνειρα και στόχους είναι λογικό να υπάρξει ''σύγκρουση''. Δε βρίσκω την επιθυμία του δικού σου παράλογη να προτιμά να αποφεύγει να αναλάβει ευθύνη για το μέλλον του, ίσως έτσι έχει βρει έναν τρόπο να αντιμετωπίσει τη δυσκολία. Αυτό το ''να περνά καλά'' νομίζω ότι κρύβει σκέψεις του. Δε μπορείς να πιέσεις κανέναν να κάνει κάτι που δεν είναι έτοιμος. Έχετε διαφοροποιημένες επιθυμίες. Έχεις όνειρα? Κάνε τα πάντα για αυτά. Θέλει να περνά καλά και να μη το νοιάζει το αύριο? Ας κάνει αυτό που θέλει. Υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που επιβιώνουν και χωρίς κοινά όνειρα. Συζήτησε μαζί του κι αν δεν έχει σκοπό να συνεργαστεί μαζί σου για ενα κοινο μέλλον, κάνε το καλύτερο για σένα σα μονάδα. Κι όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους. Σίγουρα αγαπιέστε. Και το αν ο σύντροφός σου άλλαξε ξαφνικά και έγινε τεμπέλης δεν είναι αρκετό για να σου φύγει η αγάπη που του έχεις  :Wink:

----------


## donald_girl

> σημερα παντως κατι εχει η μερα.. γινεται καμια εκλειψη κ μας βγαινουν ολα τα σκατα στη φορα? ή απλα φταιει που ειναι Δευτερα?


Άστα να πάνε

----------


## donald_girl

> Όταν ένα ζευγάρι δεν έχει κοινά όνειρα και στόχους είναι λογικό να υπάρξει ''σύγκρουση''. Δε βρίσκω την επιθυμία του δικού σου παράλογη να προτιμά να αποφεύγει να αναλάβει ευθύνη για το μέλλον του, ίσως έτσι έχει βρει έναν τρόπο να αντιμετωπίσει τη δυσκολία. Αυτό το ''να περνά καλά'' νομίζω ότι κρύβει σκέψεις του. Δε μπορείς να πιέσεις κανέναν να κάνει κάτι που δεν είναι έτοιμος. Έχετε διαφοροποιημένες επιθυμίες. Έχεις όνειρα? Κάνε τα πάντα για αυτά. Θέλει να περνά καλά και να μη το νοιάζει το αύριο? Ας κάνει αυτό που θέλει. Υπάρχουν ζευγάρια που επιβιώνουν και χωρίς κοινά όνειρα. Συζήτησε μαζί του κι αν δεν έχει σκοπό να συνεργαστεί μαζί σου για ενα κοινο μέλλον, κάνε το καλύτερο για σένα σα μονάδα. Κι όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους. Σίγουρα αγαπιέστε. Και το αν ο σύντροφός σου άλλαξε ξαφνικά και έγινε τεμπέλης δεν είναι αρκετό για να σου φύγει η αγάπη που του έχεις


Μακάρι να είναι έτσι

----------


## Flumen

Λες ''μακαρι!'' λες και δεν ειναι καθόλου στα χέρια σου η κατάσταση!!

Δε φτάχνει κανένας άλλος τη ζωή και τις επιλογές σου εκτός απο εσενα ρε Ντοναλντ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## donald_girl

> Λες ''μακαρι!'' λες και δεν ειναι καθόλου στα χέρια σου η κατάσταση!!
> 
> Δε φτάχνει κανένας άλλος τη ζωή και τις επιλογές σου εκτός απο εσενα ρε Ντοναλντ!


το θέμα είναι πως δεν ξερω τι δρομο να πάρω

----------


## Flumen

Όταν τα προβλήματα μαζεύονται, βάζεις προτεραιότητες. Ένα ένα και μεθοδικά. 
Μη ψάχνεις τώρα να βρεις και θεματάκια στη σχέση σου, ενω υπάρχουν πιο κρίσιμα ζητήματα και έχετε και όμορφη σχέση που έχει αντέξει..
Συγκεντρώσου στο θέμα της δουλειάς και της αποκατάστασης και μη ψάχνεσαι με τη σχέση σου, αστην όπως είναι προς το παρόν και προσπάθησε να χαρείς τα καλά που σου προσφέρει.

----------


## donald_girl

> Όταν τα προβλήματα μαζεύονται, βάζεις προτεραιότητες. Ένα ένα και μεθοδικά. 
> Μη ψάχνεις τώρα να βρεις και θεματάκια στη σχέση σου, ενω υπάρχουν πιο κρίσιμα ζητήματα και έχετε και όμορφη σχέση που έχει αντέξει..
> Συγκεντρώσου στο θέμα της δουλειάς και της αποκατάστασης και μη ψάχνεσαι με τη σχέση σου, αστην όπως είναι προς το παρόν και προσπάθησε να χαρείς τα καλά που σου προσφέρει.


Ίσως αυτή να είναι μια λύση, αλλά δεν είναι ριζική. Όπως και να έχει όταν βλέπεις κάτι άσχημο και προσποιείσαι πως δεν το βλέπεις πάλι μένει το βάρος. Θέλω να πω πως αυτό που λες έκανα και ίσως να συνεχίσω να κάνω, αλλά πάντα θα υπάρχει το βάρος όσων βλέπω και ξέρω

----------


## donald_girl

Τα έβαλα όλα κάτω και τα σκέφτηκα και σε πολλά έχω αναθεωρήσει... Ειλικρινά πλέον δεν πιστεύω ούτε στη ψυχοθεραπεία (τουλάχιστον για τη δική μου περίπτωση) και στα φάρμακα δεν πιστεύω γενικά... Είμαι καθαρή από φάρμακα εδώ και τρεις περίπου μήνες(και χρησιμοποιώ αυτή τη φράση επειδή μου έκαναν κακό σε πολλούς τομείς και τα θεωρώ ναρκωτικά). Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν είδα το ντοκιμαντέρ "το μάρκετινγκ της τρέλας" εντελώς τυχαία και άρχισα να παρατηρώ τις παρενέργειες των φαρμάκων επάνω μου... Από το γεγονός ότι έβαλα περίπου 27 κιλά εξαιτίας τους (από τα 58 κιλά έφτασα στα 85), μέχρι το γεγονός πως μονίμως ήμουν ζαλισμένη και σε λήθαργο και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το να κοιμάμαι όλη μέρα, μέχρι το να βγάζω εξανθήματα, να είμαι ανοργασμική και άλλα πολλά... Στην αρχή φοβήθηκα να τα κόψω επειδή με είχαν πείσει όλοι οι τάχα μου δήθεν ειδικοί πως είμαι "βαριά άρρωστη", αλλά τώρα 3 μήνες μετά βλέπω πως αυτή η απόφαση μονάχα καλό μου έκανε ... Βέβαια μη νομίζετε πως προσπαθώ να σας πείσω να κόψετε και εσείς τα φάρμακα σας, κάντε ό,τι γουστάρετε, δεν είμαι ο Χριστός για να σώσω τον κόσμο, απλά καταθέτω τη δική μου εμπειρία...
Όσον αφορά τους "φίλτατους" ψυχολόγους τόσα χρόνια είχα πάρε δώσε μαζί τους αλλά χαΐρι δεν είδα... Για μένα η εξήγηση είναι απλή- απλούστατη... Καταρχάς τίποτα δεν είναι τόσο πολύπλοκο όσο το παρουσιάζουν μέσα μας και τίποτα δεν χρειάζεται τόση ανάλυση. Πιστεύω πως μας κάνουν να αυθυποβαλλόμαστε ώστε να είμαστε "ασθενείς" στο βωμό του κέρδους, τη στιγμή που εκείνοι ζουν μια χλιδάτη ζωή και δεν μπορούν με τίποτα να αισθανθούν τα δικά μας θέματα. Και το τονίζω αυτό για τη χλιδάτη ζωή... Δεν ανέχομαι κάποιος που κάθεται σε μια καρέκλα και αραδιάζει μερικά λογάκια ξεκούραστα και χωρίς να νοιάζεται πραγματικά για εκείνον που έχει απέναντι του να αμείβεται με 60 ευρώ το λιγότερο για 50 λεπτά "εργασίας" και εγώ να αμείβομαι με 4.18 ευρώ για μια ώρα σκληρής δουλειάς... Αυτά τα λόγια πιστέψτε με μπορεί να σας τα πει και ένας φίλος ή γνωστός εντελώς δωρεάν και να ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο για εσάς... Αλλά και πάλι κάντε ό,τι θέλετε, δεν είμαι ο Χριστός και δεν θα σας σώσω.
Όταν λοιπόν αγαπητοί φίλοι συνειδητοποίησα πως δεν είμαι άρρωστη, είδα ποιο είναι το πραγματικό μου πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή. Εκείνο που με ανησυχεί πραγματικά και είναι αληθινό θέμα είναι το ζήτημα της επιβίωσης.. Ειλικρινά ξέρω τα προβλήματα με τους γονείς μου, αλλά ξέρω πως πάντα βάρος ήμουν για αυτούς και δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις τους ανθρώπους... Ειλικρινά ξέρω πως δεν έχω φίλους-ες αλλά λίγο με ενδιαφέρει.... Ειλικρινά έχω προδοθεί άσχημα από την προηγούμενη σχέση που είχα αλλά φτάνει πλέον δεν το σκέφτομαι... Το μόνο που με νοιάζει είναι εάν και πως θα καταφέρω να επιβιώσω και να μη φτάσω πια να τρώω από τα σκουπίδια εάν δε μπορώ να θρέψω τον εαυτό μου. Σ αυτό το θέμα δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανένας ψυχολόγος-ψυχιάτρος και κανένα φάρμακο... Και ναι για αυτό νιώθω στα αλήθεια άσχημα και πολύ φόβο. Εδώ και ένα μήνα έχω μια δουλειά που θα μου δίνει 400 και κάτι ευρώ και δεν φτάνει που είναι ελάχιστα τα χρήματα κάθε μέρα έχω το άγχος της απόλυσης εάν δεν καταφέρω τους στόχους... Και μετά που θα βρω δουλειά; Πέρασα ήδη 2 χρόνια ανεργίας... Οι δικοί μου μου το δήλωσαν πως "δεν είναι η εθνική τράπεζα και δεν πρόκειται να με συντηρούν άλλο" , παρόλο που δεν έφταιξα εγώ ποτέ που δεν είχα δουλειά. Τι στο πέος θα καταλάβει από όλα αυτά ένας ψυχολόγος; Παπάρια... Δεν ξέρει πως είναι να φοβάσαι πως την άλλη μέρα δεν θα έχεις να φας! Και γενικά δεν μπορώ να συναναστρέφομαι με ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να νιώσουν τι στο καλό λέω και βιώνω... Επίσης τους ψυχοτραλαλάκες τους ξέρω καλά από το 2007 που άρχισα να πιστεύω πως είμαι άρρωστη.
By the way, πέρα από τα σκατά των ιδιωτών έχω να σας πω και για τα φυντάνια στα κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας. Λοιπόν τελευταία- μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες με "παρακολουθούσε" μια όχι και τόσο έξυπνη τύπισσα σε ένα κέντρο στο διπλανό δήμο. Μια ατάκα που τα λέει όλα. Μου είχαν δώσει περιθώριο 6 συνεδρίες- μία το μήνα. Έφτασε η 6η και με ρώτησε αν θα θέλω να πηγαίνω. Απάντησα πως ναι. Μου λέει "και τι να σου κάνουμε εμείς, πως να σε βοηθήσουμε;" Απαντάω "φοβάμαι πως αν δεν βρω δουλειά θα κάνω κακό σε μένα. Σε αυτό θέλω βοήθεια" . Μου απαντάει με το εξής φοβερό: "και πως μπορούμε εμείς να σε βοηθήσουμε και να σε αποτρέψουμε από κάτι τέτοιο;"... Λέω τότε εγώ " δεν ξέρω εσείς είστε η ψυχολόγος... Δεν μπορώ να σας πω πως να κάνετε τη δουλειά σας!". Στο επόμενο ραντεβού δεν πήγα και δεν ειδοποίησα. Ποτέ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να πάρει τυπικά ένα τηλέφωνο να δει μήπως έπαθα κάτι και για αυτό δεν πήγα! 
Και κάτι τελευταίο. Όπως σας είπα το μόνο που με νοιάζει είναι το θέμα της επιβίωσης. Παραδόξως όμως δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να κλάψω να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου να ξελαφρώσω και απλώς συσσωρεύω το άγχος μου. 
Και ξαναλέω, όσοι από εσάς ακόμη πιστεύετε σε φάρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία καλά κάνετε... Για μένα τα φάρμακα βλάπτουν και οι ψυχολόγοι σε βλέπουν σαν πορτοφόλι ή σαν αγγαρία

----------


## Instant

Είναι το τέλος του κόσμου και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα οπότε πάρε ποπ-κορν και απόλαυσε την συνέχεια! Ωραίο κείμενο donaldgirl! Έχουμε πρόβλημα μαζί με το τσιπ πήραμε και τον πούλο.

----------


## Instant

Περιμένεις να σου απαντήσει ο George Cloooney για να πιάσεις κουβέντα;

----------


## donald_girl

> Περιμένεις να σου απαντήσει ο George Cloooney για να πιάσεις κουβέντα;


Χάχαχα! Αυτός σίγουρα θα αράζει σε καμιά εξωτική παραλία... Οπότε όχι... Αυτό με το τσιπ δεν κατάλαβα , χάθηκα λίγο στη μετάφραση

----------


## Instant

> Χάχαχα! Αυτός σίγουρα θα αράζει σε καμιά εξωτική παραλία... Οπότε όχι... Αυτό με το τσιπ δεν κατάλαβα , χάθηκα λίγο στη μετάφραση


Πάμε κι εμείς να αράξουμε δίπλα του να του την σπάσουμε!!! :

Τα τσίπ τα τεχνολογικά που εξυπηρετούν τις μεγάλες εταιρίες αυτό εννοώ

----------


## donald_girl

> Πάμε κι εμείς να αράξουμε δίπλα του να του την σπάσουμε!!! :
> 
> Τα τσίπ τα τεχνολογικά που εξυπηρετούν τις μεγάλες εταιρίες αυτό εννοώ


Πως να πάμε; Είναι μακριά και δεν έχουμε για εισιτήριο!

----------


## Instant

> Πως να πάμε; Είναι μακριά και δεν έχουμε για εισιτήριο!


Θα πρωτοτυπίσουμε! Θα εισβάλουμε σε κότερο όποιο μας αρέσει περισσότερο θα πάρουμε τα κλειδιά θα το βάλουμε μπρός και θα φύγουμε για μακρυνά μέρη, ένα αξέχαστο ταξίδι σε τροπικά μέρη και μια περιπέτεια ανεπανάληπτη για τον μέσο Έλληνα. Πως σου φαίνεται; Εγώ ήδη έχω αρχίσει να το φαντσιώνομαι!

----------


## donald_girl

> Θα πρωτοτυπίσουμε! Θα εισβάλουμε σε κότερο όποιο μας αρέσει περισσότερο θα πάρουμε τα κλειδιά θα το βάλουμε μπρός και θα φύγουμε για μακρυνά μέρη, ένα αξέχαστο ταξίδι σε τροπικά μέρη και μια περιπέτεια ανεπανάληπτη για τον μέσο Έλληνα. Πως σου φαίνεται; Εγώ ήδη έχω αρχίσει να το φαντσιώνομαι!


Και μετά θα μας κυνηγάει το λιμενικό... Άστα να πάνε σου λέω!

----------


## Instant

> Και μετά θα μας κυνηγάει το λιμενικό... Άστα να πάνε σου λέω!


Θα βρούμε ένα κόλπο να μην μας κυνηγάει, για παράδειγμα να βρούμε συσκευή που να μας κάνει αόρατους στα ραντάρ! Όλα γίνονται άμα το θέλουμε κι ας έχουν και συνέπειες, μπορεί και να μην μας πιάσουν ποιός ξέρει..

----------


## donald_girl

> Θα βρούμε ένα κόλπο να μην μας κυνηγάει, για παράδειγμα να βρούμε συσκευή που να μας κάνει αόρατους στα ραντάρ! Όλα γίνονται άμα το θέλουμε κι ας έχουν και συνέπειες, μπορεί και να μην μας πιάσουν ποιός ξέρει..



χαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Instant

Ναι δε λέω χιούμορ κάνουμε αλλά εμένα δεν θα με χαλούσε!  :Smile:  Εσένα;

----------


## donald_girl

> Ναι δε λέω χιούμορ κάνουμε αλλά εμένα δεν θα με χαλούσε!  Εσένα;


Καθόλου :-)

----------


## Instant

Να το κάνουμε επομένως! Εγώ ταξιδεύω ήδη αυτή τη στιγμή στην φαντασία μου.. είμαι σε περίεργη φάση και έχω σκαλώσει.

----------


## donald_girl

Μακάρι να ήτανε τόσο απλό!

----------


## giorgos panou

Συντροφησα , θα σου ελεγα πως το ιδιο ερωτημα εχω και εγω ,περι του βαθυ υπνου που εχει πεσει ο κοσμος δλδη , αλλα η επανασταση δεν εχει προγραμμα , ειναι σαν τον σεισμο ! πολλα μικρα πραγματα καποια στιγμη συμβαινουν ταυτοχρονα και τοτες σείονται οι τεκτονικές πλάκες του πολιτικού συστήματος! της κοινωνιας ! του λαου ! ετσι χωρις κανεις να ξερει το ποτε και το που! ενα πρωι η πιο καλα ενα βραδυ γινετε το "ΜΠΑΜ" και η επανασταση ! αλλα πιστευω οτι ειμαστε μακρια απο αυτη την μερα ,φοβαμαι και ξενερωνω οτι θα με βρει γερο αυτη η μερα ¨( , ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα αυτο το θεμα για να γινει εδω μεσα , ας σου πω την ταπινη μου γνωμη για το προσωπικο σου θεμα καλυτερα¨)
Πιστευω οτι αμα εριχνες μια ματια στο γυρο σου κοσμο , αμα εβλεπες τι προβληματα αντιμετοπιζουν αλλα κοριτσια της δικιας σου ηλικιας ,οπου οι δικες σου δυσκολιες τους μοιαζουν ονειρο! κανε ετσι και παρηγορα την πικρα σου! δεν υποτιμω ,μα ουτε και χλεβαζω τις δυσκολιες σου , ειναι οντς ασχημο να μην εχεις τις ανεσεις και την πολυτελεια που θες η ονειρευσαι ,ειναι πολυ ασχημη η συμπεριφορα του πατερα σου σε εσενα ! Εχεις ομως ενα ανθρωπο που σε αγαπα και αυτο ειναι μεγαλη αξια ,ανεκτιμητη !

----------


## donald_girl

Το ξαναποστάρω επειδή έχει σημασία... Για να μη χαθεί μέσα στο πλήθος των μηνυμάτων....

Τα έβαλα όλα κάτω και τα σκέφτηκα και σε πολλά έχω αναθεωρήσει... Ειλικρινά πλέον δεν πιστεύω ούτε στη ψυχοθεραπεία (τουλάχιστον για τη δική μου περίπτωση) και στα φάρμακα δεν πιστεύω γενικά... Είμαι καθαρή από φάρμακα εδώ και τρεις περίπου μήνες(και χρησιμοποιώ αυτή τη φράση επειδή μου έκαναν κακό σε πολλούς τομείς και τα θεωρώ ναρκωτικά). Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν είδα το ντοκιμαντέρ "το μάρκετινγκ της τρέλας" εντελώς τυχαία και άρχισα να παρατηρώ τις παρενέργειες των φαρμάκων επάνω μου... Από το γεγονός ότι έβαλα περίπου 27 κιλά εξαιτίας τους (από τα 58 κιλά έφτασα στα 85), μέχρι το γεγονός πως μονίμως ήμουν ζαλισμένη και σε λήθαργο και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το να κοιμάμαι όλη μέρα, μέχρι το να βγάζω εξανθήματα, να είμαι ανοργασμική και άλλα πολλά... Στην αρχή φοβήθηκα να τα κόψω επειδή με είχαν πείσει όλοι οι τάχα μου δήθεν ειδικοί πως είμαι "βαριά άρρωστη", αλλά τώρα 3 μήνες μετά βλέπω πως αυτή η απόφαση μονάχα καλό μου έκανε ... Βέβαια μη νομίζετε πως προσπαθώ να σας πείσω να κόψετε και εσείς τα φάρμακα σας, κάντε ό,τι γουστάρετε, δεν είμαι ο Χριστός για να σώσω τον κόσμο, απλά καταθέτω τη δική μου εμπειρία...
Όσον αφορά τους "φίλτατους" ψυχολόγους τόσα χρόνια είχα πάρε δώσε μαζί τους αλλά χαΐρι δεν είδα... Για μένα η εξήγηση είναι απλή- απλούστατη... Καταρχάς τίποτα δεν είναι τόσο πολύπλοκο όσο το παρουσιάζουν μέσα μας και τίποτα δεν χρειάζεται τόση ανάλυση. Πιστεύω πως μας κάνουν να αυθυποβαλλόμαστε ώστε να είμαστε "ασθενείς" στο βωμό του κέρδους, τη στιγμή που εκείνοι ζουν μια χλιδάτη ζωή και δεν μπορούν με τίποτα να αισθανθούν τα δικά μας θέματα. Και το τονίζω αυτό για τη χλιδάτη ζωή... Δεν ανέχομαι κάποιος που κάθεται σε μια καρέκλα και αραδιάζει μερικά λογάκια ξεκούραστα και χωρίς να νοιάζεται πραγματικά για εκείνον που έχει απέναντι του να αμείβεται με 60 ευρώ το λιγότερο για 50 λεπτά "εργασίας" και εγώ να αμείβομαι με 4.18 ευρώ για μια ώρα σκληρής δουλειάς... Αυτά τα λόγια πιστέψτε με μπορεί να σας τα πει και ένας φίλος ή γνωστός εντελώς δωρεάν και να ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο για εσάς... Αλλά και πάλι κάντε ό,τι θέλετε, δεν είμαι ο Χριστός και δεν θα σας σώσω.
Όταν λοιπόν αγαπητοί φίλοι συνειδητοποίησα πως δεν είμαι άρρωστη, είδα ποιο είναι το πραγματικό μου πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή. Εκείνο που με ανησυχεί πραγματικά και είναι αληθινό θέμα είναι το ζήτημα της επιβίωσης.. Ειλικρινά ξέρω τα προβλήματα με τους γονείς μου, αλλά ξέρω πως πάντα βάρος ήμουν για αυτούς και δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις τους ανθρώπους... Ειλικρινά ξέρω πως δεν έχω φίλους-ες αλλά λίγο με ενδιαφέρει.... Ειλικρινά έχω προδοθεί άσχημα από την προηγούμενη σχέση που είχα αλλά φτάνει πλέον δεν το σκέφτομαι... Το μόνο που με νοιάζει είναι εάν και πως θα καταφέρω να επιβιώσω και να μη φτάσω πια να τρώω από τα σκουπίδια εάν δε μπορώ να θρέψω τον εαυτό μου. Σ αυτό το θέμα δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανένας ψυχολόγος-ψυχιάτρος και κανένα φάρμακο... Και ναι για αυτό νιώθω στα αλήθεια άσχημα και πολύ φόβο. Εδώ και ένα μήνα έχω μια δουλειά που θα μου δίνει 400 και κάτι ευρώ και δεν φτάνει που είναι ελάχιστα τα χρήματα κάθε μέρα έχω το άγχος της απόλυσης εάν δεν καταφέρω τους στόχους... Και μετά που θα βρω δουλειά; Πέρασα ήδη 2 χρόνια ανεργίας... Οι δικοί μου μου το δήλωσαν πως "δεν είναι η εθνική τράπεζα και δεν πρόκειται να με συντηρούν άλλο" , παρόλο που δεν έφταιξα εγώ ποτέ που δεν είχα δουλειά. Τι στο πέος θα καταλάβει από όλα αυτά ένας ψυχολόγος; Παπάρια... Δεν ξέρει πως είναι να φοβάσαι πως την άλλη μέρα δεν θα έχεις να φας! Και γενικά δεν μπορώ να συναναστρέφομαι με ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να νιώσουν τι στο καλό λέω και βιώνω... Επίσης τους ψυχοτραλαλάκες τους ξέρω καλά από το 2007 που άρχισα να πιστεύω πως είμαι άρρωστη.
By the way, πέρα από τα σκατά των ιδιωτών έχω να σας πω και για τα φυντάνια στα κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας. Λοιπόν τελευταία- μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες με "παρακολουθούσε" μια όχι και τόσο έξυπνη τύπισσα σε ένα κέντρο στο διπλανό δήμο. Μια ατάκα που τα λέει όλα. Μου είχαν δώσει περιθώριο 6 συνεδρίες- μία το μήνα. Έφτασε η 6η και με ρώτησε αν θα θέλω να πηγαίνω. Απάντησα πως ναι. Μου λέει "και τι να σου κάνουμε εμείς, πως να σε βοηθήσουμε;" Απαντάω "φοβάμαι πως αν δεν βρω δουλειά θα κάνω κακό σε μένα. Σε αυτό θέλω βοήθεια" . Μου απαντάει με το εξής φοβερό: "και πως μπορούμε εμείς να σε βοηθήσουμε και να σε αποτρέψουμε από κάτι τέτοιο;"... Λέω τότε εγώ " δεν ξέρω εσείς είστε η ψυχολόγος... Δεν μπορώ να σας πω πως να κάνετε τη δουλειά σας!". Στο επόμενο ραντεβού δεν πήγα και δεν ειδοποίησα. Ποτέ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να πάρει τυπικά ένα τηλέφωνο να δει μήπως έπαθα κάτι και για αυτό δεν πήγα!
Και κάτι τελευταίο. Όπως σας είπα το μόνο που με νοιάζει είναι το θέμα της επιβίωσης. Παραδόξως όμως δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να κλάψω να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου να ξελαφρώσω και απλώς συσσωρεύω το άγχος μου.
Και ξαναλέω, όσοι από εσάς ακόμη πιστεύετε σε φάρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία καλά κάνετε... Για μένα τα φάρμακα βλάπτουν και οι ψυχολόγοι σε βλέπουν σαν πορτοφόλι ή σαν αγγαρία

----------


## donald_girl

> Συντροφησα , θα σου ελεγα πως το ιδιο ερωτημα εχω και εγω ,περι του βαθυ υπνου που εχει πεσει ο κοσμος δλδη , αλλα η επανασταση δεν εχει προγραμμα , ειναι σαν τον σεισμο ! πολλα μικρα πραγματα καποια στυγμη συμβαινουν ταυτοχρονα και τοτες σείονται οι τεκτονικές πλάκες του πολιτικού συστήματος! της κοινωνιας ! του λαου ! ετσι χωρις κανεις να ξερει το πωτε και το που γινετε το "ΜΠΑΜ" και η επανασταση ! αλλα πιστευω οτι ειμαστε μακρια απο αυτη την μερα ,φοβαμαι και ξενερωνω οτι θα με βρει γερο αυτη η μερα ¨( , ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα αυτο το θεμα για να γινει εδω μεσα , ας σου πω την ταπινη μου γνωμη για το προσωπικο σου θεμα καλυτερα¨)
> Πιστευω οτι αμα εριχνες μια ματια στο γυρο σου κοσμο , αμα εβλεπες τι προβληματα αντιμετοπιζουν αλλα κοριτσια της δικιας σου ηλικιας ,οπου οι δικες σου δυσκολιες τους μοιαζουν ονειρο και παρηγορα την πικρα σου! δεν υποτιμω ,μα ουτε και χλεβαζω τις δυσκολιες σου , ειναι οντς ασχημο να μην εχεις τις ανεσεις και την πολυτελεια που θες η ονειρευσαι ,ειναι πολυ ασχημη η συμπεριφορα του πατερα σου σε εσενα ! Εχεις ομως ενα ανθρωπο που σε αγαπα και αυτο ειναι μεγαλη αξια ,ανεκτιμητη !


Πρώτον και εγώ γριά πιστεύω θα είμαι αν θα γίνει το μπαμ ή δε θα το προλάβω...
Αλλά όχι δεν ψάχνω ανέσεις βρε παιδιά... Να μπορώ να πληρώσω το νοικι μου και να έχω ένα φαί... Τρομάζω στην ιδέα πως σε λίγο δεν θα έχω ούτε αυτό... Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις

----------


## giorgos panou

ΣΥχωραμαι αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει τη αρρωστια εχεις ακριβως! 
Προσωπικα θα σου ελεγα πως αμα καταφερες και σταματησες τα φαρμακα εκανες μεγαλη μαγκια! προσπαθω να σταματησω το δικο μου φαρμακο χρονια πολλα τωρα και δεν μπορω!! γιατι το δικο μου φαρμακο πλεον δεν ειναι ευχαριστηση οπως ηταν στην αρχη , ειναι συντηρηση και μονο! πινω ισα ισα για να μπορω να δουλεψω, να παω μια βολτα για ενα ποτο , να επικοινωνω με τον κοσμο , να γραψω μηνυμα στο φορουμ για το θεμα σου , να φαω και αλλα. 
Το δικο μου φαρμακο ομως φιλαρακι μου δεν ειναι τοσο υγειες ,ουτε μου το χωριγει το κρατος , ειναι η ηρωινη!! αυτη η κολο ουσια που μου εχει ξεφτιλιση! καθε " ουσια" στην ζωη μου!
Δες εμενα λοιπον , δες την δικια μου φαση και πες " τελικα υπαρχουν και χειρωτερα" ευχομαι να σου κανει καλο η συγκριση μαζι μου

----------


## giorgos panou

Εχεις δικιο , σε λιγο δεν θα εχουμε ουτε αυτο! και ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολο για οσους απο εμας μας τα εφερε ετσι η ζωη οπου καποια χρονια ειχαμε την τυχη να κανουμε καποια καλη ζωη δλδη!
Προσωπικα δλδη ξενερωνω τα μεγιστα οταν αναπολω τις μερες που ειχα λεφτα να παρω σπιτι(ενταξι ενα διαμερισμα οχι κατι τρελο) , και αμαξι μεσα σε 2 χρονια! οπου ειχα την ανεση να μπορω να παω διακοπες εξω , να μπορω να βγω και τις καθημερινες και να μην λειψει τιποτα στην κοπελα μου! και ολα αυτα στην ομορφη εποχη στα μεσα της τριτης δεκαετιας μου! 
Και τωρα, να πρεπει να ενοικιασω το σπιτι μου , να μενω με την μανα μου για να μπορω να κρατησω την δικια μου δουλεια! που το λογικο θα ηταν να ειμουν καλυτερα ,η εστω τα ιδια !
Παρηγορησου μαζι μου συντροφησσα ! δες την καταντια μου και πες "τελικα υπαρχουν χειρωτερα ρεσυ"

----------


## kalopisti

giorgo,δεν εχει νοημα να βγαζουμε εξω τις μιζεριες μας κ να τις μετραμε..κ εσυ μια μερα με αρκετη θεληση θα μπορεσεις να κοψεις την ηρωινη..το εχουν κανει κ αλλοι πριν απο εσενα κ θα το καταφερεις κ εσυ..το θεμα ειναι να βρεις τη δυναμη μεσα σου να πεις οτι δεν χρειαζομαι καμια ουσια να με κανει να νιωσω καλα..δεν χρειαζομαι καποιον "επαγγελματια" να πληρωνω για να ακουει τα προβληματα μου.. η αληθινη δυναμη αντλειται στην ανιδιοτελη κατανοηση που υπαρχει αναμεσα στους ανθρωπους..οπως γινεται εδω μεσα..γιατι αυτη η συναναστροφη ειναι που μας εκλεψε τη δυναμη εξ'αρχης..

----------


## donald_girl

@ giorgos panou. Όπως είπε και η Καλλιοπίστη και άλλοι έκοψαν την ηρωίνη πριν από σένα, ίσως μπορείς και εσύ. Αν και δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη και φυσικά δεν προσπαθώ να παριστάνω την έξυπνη γιατί δεν έχω -ευτυχώς- εμπειρία από αυτή την ουσία.
@ kalliopisti. Ναι αυτό είναι που λείπει από τους ανθρώπους, η ανιδιοτέλεια... Για μένα βοήθεια από συμφέρον δεν λέγεται βοήθεια...

----------


## Instant

> αυτό είναι που λείπει από τους ανθρώπους, η ανιδιοτέλεια... Για μένα βοήθεια από συμφέρον δεν λέγεται βοήθεια...


Διαφωνώ μιας και τόσο καιρό που γράφω εδώ μέσα προσπάθησα να βοηθήσω και να συμμετέχω στην αλληλοβοήθεια και σε πληροφορώ πως ο μισθός μου και οι απολαβές μου από ότι δραστηριότητα κάνω, σε σχέση με την ψυχολογία η άλλες, είναι 0.

0 απολαβές εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Όταν φύγουν οι δικοί μου θα βρώ ένα τρόπο να φύγω και γω από τη μέση αφού δεν θα έχω βρεί ούτε τότε δουλειά χωρίς να διευκολήνω κανέναν να πάρει ότι δεν αξίζει αφού είμαι εντελώς μόνος στη ζωή εκτός από οικογένεια. Σκέφτομαι βασικά να αφήσω τη περιουσία μου σε ένα σκύλο σαν τον ρανταπλαν η έναν (αληθινό έτσι) γάτο σαν τον γκάρφιλντ. Το ρολόι μου δηλαδή και τον αναπτήρα μου μη φανταστείς τα δέκα κότερα που είχα μου τα πήρε το κράτος.

----------


## donald_girl

> Διαφωνώ μιας και τόσο καιρό που γράφω εδώ μέσα προσπάθησα να βοηθήσω και να συμμετέχω στην αλληλοβοήθεια και σε πληροφορώ πως ο μισθός μου και οι απολαβές μου από ότι δραστηριότητα κάνω, σε σχέση με την ψυχολογία η άλλες, είναι 0.
> 
> 0 απολαβές εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Όταν φύγουν οι δικοί μου θα βρώ ένα τρόπο να φύγω και γω από τη μέση αφού δεν θα έχω βρεί ούτε τότε δουλειά χωρίς να διευκολήνω κανέναν να πάρει ότι δεν αξίζει αφού είμαι εντελώς μόνος στη ζωή εκτός από οικογένεια. Σκέφτομαι βασικά να αφήσω τη περιουσία μου σε ένα σκύλο σαν τον ρανταπλαν η έναν (αληθινό έτσι) γάτο σαν τον γκάρφιλντ. Το ρολόι μου δηλαδή και τον αναπτήρα μου μη φανταστείς τα δέκα κότερα που είχα μου τα πήρε το κράτος.


Για τα περί μη ανιδιοτελούς βοήθειας αναφερόμουν στους "ειδικούς".
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα εγώ δεν έχω καν τους δικούς μου, με την έννοια πως δεν νιώθουν αγάπη για μένα, παρά μόνο με βλέπουνε σα βάρος. Όσο για τη δουλειά, έχω εδώ και ένα μηνα μετα από 2 χρόνια ανεργίας , για 400 περίπου ευρώ όμως και με το άγχος της απόλυσης κάθε μέρα. Και μιλάω εντελώς ρεαλιστικά, δεν είναι ιδέα μου πως σύντομα θα πάρω πόδι

----------


## donald_girl

Τώρα και πάλι προσπαθώ να κλάψω να ξεσπάσω αλλά δε μπορώ! Έχω αρχισει να ψάχνω για θλιβερά τραγούδια ή βιντεο μήπως και... Αλλά δεν μου κάνουν τίποτα

----------


## Instant

> Για τα περί μη ανιδιοτελούς βοήθειας αναφερόμουν στους "ειδικούς".
> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα εγώ δεν έχω καν τους δικούς μου, με την έννοια πως δεν νιώθουν αγάπη για μένα, παρά μόνο με βλέπουνε σα βάρος. Όσο για τη δουλειά, έχω εδώ και ένα μηνα μετα από 2 χρόνια ανεργίας , για 400 περίπου ευρώ όμως και με το άγχος της απόλυσης κάθε μέρα. Και μιλάω εντελώς ρεαλιστικά, δεν είναι ιδέα μου πως σύντομα θα πάρω πόδι


Μακάρι να γινόταν καλύτερος ο κόσμος μας. Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν εξαρτάται από ένα η δύο άτομα. Σε νιώθω σε κάποια πράγματα αν αυτό σε παρηγορεί. Εγώ έχω δική μου εταιρία να φανταστείς αλλά την έχω αφήσει στο έλεος της αφού έχω ήδη αρχίσει να ψάχνω κάποια άλλη δουλειά η οποία να μου αποφέρει κέρδη και όχι ατελείωτους λογαριασμούς. Θα βρεθεί κάτι και για μας τι διάολο.

----------


## donald_girl

> . Θα βρεθεί κάτι και για μας τι διάολο.


Μακάρι αν και εγω προσωπικά έχω πάψει να ελπίζω

----------


## vlack_swan

Στην τελευταία παράγραφό σου, βλέπω τον εαυτό μου!

----------


## donald_girl

Έχετε ποτέ σκεφτεί πως ό,τι κάνετε δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα; 
Σε προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις ίσως έχω αναφερθεί στον εντός και εκτός εισαγωγικών τεμπέλη σύντροφο μου.
Ας τα πάρουμε πάλι από την αρχή.... Ο τύπος έχει μια "επιχείρηση" η οποία δεν του αποφέρει παρά μόνο χρέη ( ήδη χρωστάει περισσότερες από 20.000 ευρώ) και μηδαμινά έσοδα , σαν να λέμε ούτε 100 ευρώ το μήνα και πολλά βάζω... Φυσικά και δεν πατάει εκεί ποτέ μια και βαράει μύγες και καμιά φορά του βρίσκει κανένα πελάτη ο πατέρας του, αλλά σπανιότατα... Και αυτός είναι πάντα γνωστός η συγγενής... Έτσι ο δικός μ τη βγάζει σε μια σάπια καφετέρια στην πλατεία κερασμένα όλα από τους μουρόχαβλούς φίλους του και την υπόλοιπη μέρα καίγεται παίζοντας Wow. Οι όποιες προσπάθειες μου να τον κάνω να βρει και να κάνει κάτι πέφτουν στο κενό. Οι δικαιολογίες διάφορες... Από το θέλω να μην είμαι υπάλληλος , μέχρι η δουλειά είναι ένα σφάλμα του συστήματος. Η κλασσική ατάκα συνήθως όμως είναι "Έχω δουλειά... Αυτό που κάνω δουλειά είναι... Πελάτες δεν έχω". 
Την ίδια στιγμή εγώ παλεύω κάνοντας αιτήσεις σε ένα call center για να πάρω 400 και κάτι. Και δυο μήνες τώρα δεν έχω δει ακόμη φράγκο... 
Με λίγα λόγια κάνω εγώ τη σκατοδουλειά και αυτός ξύνεται και αράζει... Και περιμένει από μένα και τους γονείς μου που μ στέλνουν χρήματα. 
Και επειδή θα αναρωτιέστε τι στο διάολο κάνω εδώ υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες... Η απάντηση είναι μόνο πως φοβάμαι να γυρίσω πίσω στη Ρόδο με τους γονείς μου, διαφορετικά δεν θα άφηνα τίποτα από όλα αυτά να συμβαίνει. Όχι δεν νοιάζομαι μην τον χάσω ... Σκασίλα μου. Αν με νοιαζόταν πραγματικά θα προσπαθούσε τουλάχιστον και θα πολεμούσαμε και οι 2 για το μαζί και τότε θα τα έβλεπα όλα με άλλο μάτι, θα έλεγα αξίζει τον κόπο... Τώρα όμως όχι δεν αξίζει.
Ξέρω πολύ καλά και το έχω μάθει από την προηγούμενη αποτυχημένη σχέση που είχα πως όταν κάποιος ΘΕΛΕΙ κάτι και έχει κάποιον που μετράει για αυτόν κάνει πράγματα. Όπως και ο πρώην μου για μένα δεν έκανε τίποτα. Γελούσε με την ιδέα της δέσμευσης μέχρι που γνώρισε εκείνη που του το έβγαζε να αλλάξει και τώρα έκανε μέχρι και παιδί. Δεν αμφιβάλλω πως και ο νυν με κάποια άλλη θα φερθεί πολύ διαφορετικά...Ίσως τους βγάζω το να μην με παίρνουν στα σοβαρά. Το θέμα είναι πλέον πως έμαθα να αναγνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα και να μην ελπίζω στον αέρα
Όπως και να έχει... Περιμένω να πάρω πόδι από την έτσι και αλλιώς αμφίβολη δουλειά μου και μετά θα αποχωρήσω και ειρήνη ημίν. Ποιος ξέρει... ίσως κάποτε να μπορέσω να νικήσω το φόβο μου. Στο μεταξύ κανείς δεν θα μπορεί να με κατηγορήσει πως δεν προσπάθησα

----------


## Σουέλ

> Έχετε ποτέ σκεφτεί πως ό,τι κάνετε δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα; 
> Σε προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις ίσως έχω αναφερθεί στον εντός και εκτός εισαγωγικών τεμπέλη σύντροφο μου.
> Ας τα πάρουμε πάλι από την αρχή.... Ο τύπος έχει μια "επιχείρηση" η οποία δεν του αποφέρει παρά μόνο χρέη ( ήδη χρωστάει περισσότερες από 20.000 ευρώ) και μηδαμινά έσοδα , σαν να λέμε ούτε 100 ευρώ το μήνα και πολλά βάζω... Φυσικά και δεν πατάει εκεί ποτέ μια και βαράει μύγες και καμιά φορά του βρίσκει κανένα πελάτη ο πατέρας του, αλλά σπανιότατα... Και αυτός είναι πάντα γνωστός η συγγενής... Έτσι ο δικός μ τη βγάζει σε μια σάπια καφετέρια στην πλατεία κερασμένα όλα από τους μουρόχαβλούς φίλους του και την υπόλοιπη μέρα καίγεται παίζοντας Wow. Οι όποιες προσπάθειες μου να τον κάνω να βρει και να κάνει κάτι πέφτουν στο κενό. Οι δικαιολογίες διάφορες... Από το θέλω να μην είμαι υπάλληλος , μέχρι η δουλειά είναι ένα σφάλμα του συστήματος. Η κλασσική ατάκα συνήθως όμως είναι "Έχω δουλειά... Αυτό που κάνω δουλειά είναι... Πελάτες δεν έχω". 
> Την ίδια στιγμή εγώ παλεύω κάνοντας αιτήσεις σε ένα call center για να πάρω 400 και κάτι. Και δυο μήνες τώρα δεν έχω δει ακόμη φράγκο... 
> Με λίγα λόγια κάνω εγώ τη σκατοδουλειά και αυτός ξύνεται και αράζει... Και περιμένει από μένα και τους γονείς μου που μ στέλνουν χρήματα. 
> 
> Είναι πολλοί αυτοί/αυτές....
> Και επειδή θα αναρωτιέστε τι στο διάολο κάνω εδώ υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες... Η απάντηση είναι μόνο πως φοβάμαι να γυρίσω πίσω στη Ρόδο με τους γονείς μου, διαφορετικά δεν θα άφηνα τίποτα από όλα αυτά να συμβαίνει. Όχι δεν νοιάζομαι μην τον χάσω ... Σκασίλα μου. Αν με νοιαζόταν πραγματικά θα προσπαθούσε τουλάχιστον και θα πολεμούσαμε και οι 2 για το μαζί και τότε θα τα έβλεπα όλα με άλλο μάτι, θα έλεγα αξίζει τον κόπο... Τώρα όμως όχι δεν αξίζει.
> 
> ...


Ρε συ, είσαι fighter και ας μην το πιστεύεις...

----------


## donald_girl

> Ρε συ, είσαι fighter και ας μην το πιστεύεις...


Τι να πω δεν ξέρω....... Μακάρι

----------


## Σουέλ

Βρε είσαι που σου λέω.
Σου έχω ξαναπεί νομίζω, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω ποτέ τι να σου γράψω.Είναι πρακτικά τα ζητήματα που σε απασχολουν και νιώθω πως ό,τι θωρητικουρα και να πω, δεν βγάζει νόημα αν εσυ σκέφτεσαι πώς θα πληρώσεις το ρεύμα και το ενοίκιο.Αλλά σε χαίρομαι γιατί δεν το βαζεις κατω.

----------


## donald_girl

> Βρε είσαι που σου λέω.
> Σου έχω ξαναπεί νομίζω, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω ποτέ τι να σου γράψω.Είναι πρακτικά τα ζητήματα που σε απασχολουν και νιώθω πως ό,τι θωρητικουρα και να πω, δεν βγάζει νόημα αν εσυ σκέφτεσαι πώς θα πληρώσεις το ρεύμα και το ενοίκιο.Αλλά σε χαίρομαι γιατί δεν το βαζεις κατω.


Εγώ πάλι νιώθω τόσο κουρασμένη μέσα μου, σαν να το έχω βάλει ήδη κάτω. Όπως και να έχει , σε ευχαριστώ :-)

----------


## donald_girl

Το χειρότερο είναι πως είμαι μόνη μ μέσα σε ένα τεράστιο πέλαγος....

----------


## Θεοφανία

...ντόναλν....εγώ που ξέρω λίιιιιιγα παραπάνω πράγματα για σένα, σμφωνώ με τη σουέλ... :Smile: 
Μη το βάζεις κάτω, πρσπάθησε, οι εποχές όσο πάνε και δυσκολεύουν. Θα επιβιώσουν μόνο οι δυνατοί αι οι αγωνιστές.

----------


## kalopisti

girl, τα μηνυματα που περνας ειναι πολυ θετικα..σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα..κ εγω μεσα στα σκατα ψαχνω να βρω τη δυναμη να κρατηθω,να βγω ζωντανη απο τον προσωπικο μου γολγοθα..ειναι σημαντικο στην προσπαθεια σου να εχεις θετικους ανθρωπους διπλα σου..μονο ετσι θα παρεις δυναμη κ η καθημερινοτητα σου θα αποκτησει αλλο νοημα..νομιζω ειναι σημαντικο περα απο τον φιλο σου να συναναστρεφεσαι κ με αλλους ανθρωπους οι οποιοι εχουν αλλη σταση ζωης,θετικη σαν τη δικη σου!το ξερω δεν γνωριζεις καθε μερα ανθρωπους,αλλα εχε το αυτο στο νου σου οταν γνωριζεις ανθρωπους..

----------


## donald_girl

το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι πως εκείνος με αναφέρει σαν "drama queen", υπερβολική και λοιπά......
Και ναι στα αλήθεια, όλοι χρειαζόμαστε ανθρώπους αλλά που να τους βρούμε;

----------


## Flumen

> Περιμένω να πάρω πόδι από την έτσι και αλλιώς αμφίβολη δουλειά μου και μετά θα αποχωρήσω και ειρήνη ημίν. Ποιος ξέρει... ίσως κάποτε να μπορέσω να νικήσω το φόβο μου. Στο μεταξύ κανείς δεν θα μπορεί να με κατηγορήσει πως δεν προσπάθησα


Δε θα πας πουθενά....  :Smile:

----------


## μαρκελα

Η αλήθεια είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν πουλάει! Σαν δημοσιογράφος το ξέρεις καλύτερα απ' τον καθέναν. Μην αναρωτιέσαι λοιπόν, για το τί και πώς, γιατί τελικά όλα είναι μεθοδευμένα να συμβούν, όλα είναι βάση σχεδίου για να οδηγηθούμε σήμερα εδώ, που βρισκόμαστε και σ' αυτό το χάλι. Διαβάζοντας, είδα ότι είσαι και κατά των ΜΚΟ κι έχεις δίκιο, για όλα τα γνωστά.. σχετικά και μ' αυτές. Όμως, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κάποιες, ίσως ακόμα, κάνουν έργο κι ότι η εθελοντική προσφορά, όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν, σε φέρνει σ' επαφή και μ' αξιόλογους ανθρώπους. Τ' αναφέρω αυτό, γιατί κι εγώ έχει συμβεί μέσα απ' αυτήν την δραστηριότητα, να γνωρίσω άτομα, που πραγματικά τα ένιωσα, κάτι παραπάνω απ' αδέλφια μου. Πρόσφατα λοιπόν, μια φίλη-εθελόντρια μου είπε κι αυτή ότι τα παρατάει όλα, εδώ στην Αθήνα και φεύγει, για τα ίδια με σένα προβλήματα, για το νησί και για να μείνει μαζί με τους γονείς της. Κι εκείνη θα το κάνει δοκιμαστικά και βλέπει..
Όσο για τους γονείς μας, κοριτσάκι μου, σίγουρα θάταν καλύτεροι αν δεν ζούσαν στην άγνοιά τους, αλλά κι αν δεν ήταν κι αυτοί εγκλωβισμένοι μ' όσα η κωλοκοινωνία μας τους έχει γαλουχήσει. Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι κάτι, που μου είχε πει ο ψυχόλογός και κυριολεκτικά με γαλήνεψε σχετικά με τα όσα ένιωθα κι εγώ για τους δικούς μου, αλλά και με έκανε όχι μόνο να τους συγχωρέσω, αλλά να ζω και μαζί τους πλέον ειρηνικά βάζοντας όρια. Καλή επιτυχία σ' ό,τι επιλέξεις να κάνεις!

----------


## donald_girl

> Δε θα πας πουθενά....


Ελπίζω να μπορέσω... Για να μπορώ να ελπίζω

----------


## donald_girl

> Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι κάτι, που μου είχε πει ο ψυχόλογός και κυριολεκτικά με γαλήνεψε σχετικά με τα όσα ένιωθα κι εγώ για τους δικούς μου, αλλά και με έκανε όχι μόνο να τους συγχωρέσω, αλλά να ζω και μαζί τους πλέον ειρηνικά βάζοντας όρια.


Μακάρι να συμβεί και σε μένα...

----------


## Flumen

> Ελπίζω να μπορέσω... Για να μπορώ να ελπίζω


Δε σου κρυβω οτι μαλλον με μπερδεψες
Αν εννοείς το εξωτερικό πάω πάσω
Αν εννοείς κάπου πιοοοοοο ''ψηλά'' δεν έχεις να πας που-θε-να αγαπητή οπτασία...  :Wink:

----------


## donald_girl

> Δε σου κρυβω οτι μαλλον με μπερδεψες
> Αν εννοείς το εξωτερικό πάω πάσω
> Αν εννοείς κάπου πιοοοοοο ''ψηλά'' δεν έχεις να πας που-θε-να αγαπητή οπτασία...


Εννοώ στη Ρόδο

----------


## Flumen

Αφού δε θες να πας στη Ρόδο βρε! Με μπερδεύεις

----------


## μαρκελα

Κοριτσάκι μου, λένε ότι ζούμε σ' ένα κόσμο, που μας κλέβει τα όνειρα. Και νάταν μόνο αυτό! Προσωπικά πιστεύω, ότι η άγνοιά μας, επιτρέπει να μας κάνουν κι ένα σωρό άλλα πολύ πιο χειρότερα. Γιατί αυτός που γνωρίζει ελευθερώνεται, αυτός που γνωρίζει μπορεί να κρίνει και το μεγάλο θέμα είναι αν μας θέλουν ελεύθερους, αν μας θέλουν να τους ελέγχουμε; Δεν είναι τυχαίο λοιπόν, το ότι δεν έχουμε παιδεία.. Κι ας χτυπιέται κι ο πνευματικός κόσμος της χώρας μας, ότι αφού η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση δεν ακολουθεί τα όσα προτείνει, τί να κάνουν τότε και άνθρωποι των γραμμάτων; Δικαιολογίες για να ξεφεύγουν. Τί να κάνουν; Ας ηγηθούν ενός νέου ξεσηκωμού! Γιατί τελικά μόνον αυτοί μπορούν αν θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι, για το καλό του τόπου. Μωρέ όλοι τους συμβιβασμένοι είναι! Όσα για την Ρόδο, τον τόπο καταγωγής σου, είσαι κατά κάποιον τρόπο τυχερή, που έχεις την δυνατότητα να φύγεις, έστω και προσωρινά, γιατί όλοι αυτοί, που πούλησαν ότι είχαν και δεν είχαν στις επαρχίες, για να μείνουν και καλά στην Αθήνα μέσα σε διαμερίσματα, λυπάμαι αλλά αν έρθουν τα χειρότερα είναι καταδικασμένοι.. Κι όσο για τους φίλους-ες, που δεν υπάρχουν ένα πολύ ωραίο, που άκουσα είναι ότι: "ο καλύτερος φίλος κι ο χειρότερος εχθρός μας είναι ο εαυτός μας" Και μην νομίζεις ότι είναι και το πλέον εύκολο να τα βρούμε με μας! Θέλει πολύ δουλειά..Εγώ ακόμα το παλεύω και πολλές φορές βλέπω, ότι μου κάνω περισσότερο κακό απ' ότι κάνουν οι άλλοι σε μένα.

----------


## donald_girl

> Κι ας χτυπιέται κι ο πνευματικός κόσμος της χώρας μας, ότι αφού η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση δεν ακολουθεί τα όσα προτείνει, τί να κάνουν τότε και άνθρωποι των γραμμάτων; Δικαιολογίες για να ξεφεύγουν. Τί να κάνουν; Ας ηγηθούν ενός νέου ξεσηκωμού! Γιατί τελικά μόνον αυτοί μπορούν αν θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι, για το καλό του τόπου. Μωρέ όλοι τους συμβιβασμένοι είναι! .


Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν αφήνει πίσω την άνεση του

----------


## donald_girl

Χριστούγεννα. Ώρα 9.59 μμ

Κάθομαι και γράφω καπνίζοντας, ολομόναχη...
Ο δικός μου πήγε να βρει τους φίλους του, τάχα μου δήθεν για μια δυο ωρίτσες και μετά θα βγαίναμε λέει. Κολοκύθια... Έβαλα πιτζάμες. Δεν έχω να περιμένω τίποτα.

Νιώθω ένα κόμπο στο στομάχι. Σήμερα γύρω στις 7 έφυγε η μάνα μου για Ρόδο (ήταν εδώ κάποιο καιρό). Εκείνο που μου άφησε πίσω για "δώρο" ήταν και πάλι η απογοήτευση και η αίσθηση πως είμαι εντελώς μόνη μου. Μόνο γκρίνιες, κακίες και μιζέρια. 

Είναι και που τέτοιες μέρες περιμένω πολλές φορές άδικα για κάτι διαφορετικό και πιο ανθρώπινο, και αυτό δεν έρχεται ποτέ. 

Και ο κόμπος παραμένει...
Το χειρότερο είναι να μην έχεις κανέναν. Το έχω πει πολλές φορές, δεν υπάρχει κανένας και τίποτα... Και φυσικά καμία ελπίδα

----------


## Chemistry

Donald_girl σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα λογου του οτι την εχω περασει αυτην την φαση και συνεχιζω να την παιρνω 
ομως απο επιλογη μου,τωρα θα με ρωτησεις γιατι να ειναι απο επιλογη σου η μοναξια ενω εχεις φιλους
μπορεις να εχεις οσους φιλους θελεις,αλλα αμα δεν υπαρχει συζητηση με ανταποκριση νιωθεις μονος λογου του οτι περιμενεις μια απανταση που θα σε γεμισει..
Το χειροτερο μεσα σε ολα αυτα που γραφεις ειναι οτι κρατας για δυναμη μια ελπιδα ( πως ολα θα αλλαξουν ) ομως δεν βλεπεις τις αλλαγες
donald_girl η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια
Τις στιγμες ομως που χρειαζομαστε αγκαλιες και τρυφεροτητα και αυτος/η που περιμενουμε να μας δωσει μια αγκαλια δεν ειναι εκει...πρεπει να το αναφερουμε
και αν δεν γινει αποδεκτο πρεπει να βρεθει και μια λυση 
δινει μεγαλη δυναμη μια ζεστη αγκαλια

----------


## donald_girl

25 χρονών, ίσως η πιο δημιουργική ηλικία στη ζωή ενός ανθρώπου. Δεν έχω τίποτα όλα γίνονται ολοένα πιο δύσκολα και ευθύνονται οι μεγαλύτεροι μου για αυτό εξαιτίας των επιλογών τους. Δεν θα πλατειάσω σχετικά με αυτό, τα έχω ξαναπεί.

Θα ήθελα να μπορώ να ζήσω, να μπορώ να επιβιώσω. Θέλω πολύ να έχει η ύπαρξη μου νόημα, μα την έχουν εξευτελίσει. Όλα παύουν να έχουν και την παραμικρή αξία. Είναι μάταια. Θα ήθελα πολύ να μπορώ να ανοίξω τα φτερά μου, να συνεχίσω να ζω σε δική μου φωλιά και να μην χρειαστεί να καταλήξω να μένω με τους γονείς μου. Θα ήθελα να έχω τη δική μου ζωή. Δε ζητάω να γίνω “πλούσια” ή “διάσημη” ή να βάλω ψεύτικα βυζιά, θέλω απλώς να μπορώ να αυτοσυντηρούμαι. Θέλω να μπορώ να πληρώνω το νοίκι και τους λογαριασμούς μου και να μπορώ να μου εξασφαλίσω ένα ζεστό πιάτο φαγητό. Δεν θέλω τίποτα άλλο... Και όμως αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει, είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός...

Από 31 Οκτωβρίου δουλεύω σε μια δουλειά τόσο αμφίβολη που κάθε μέρα που περνάει δεν ξέρεις αν θα είσαι εκεί την επόμενη. Ήξερα κιόλας πως θα πληρώνομαι για κάθε μήνα 2 μήνες αργότερα και το δέχτηκα. Ήρθε όμως η στιγμή που θα πληρωνόμουν και χρήματα δεν είδα και δεν ξέρουν πότε θα μας πληρώσουν επειδή “δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά”. Στο μεταξύ όμως συνεχίζουν να σε πιέζουν και να σου ζητάνε περισσότερα για να μην απολυθείς από μία δουλειά που δεν σε πληρώνει... 

Στο μεταξύ με απέρριψαν από μια δουλειά που πραγματικά ήθελα να κάνω... Απογοητεύτηκα πάρα πολύ, και ακόμη περισσότερο όταν είδα πως δεν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα εκεί έξω, κανείς δεν προσλαμβάνει, δεν υπάρχουν αγγελίες, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.... Το ερώτημα είναι ένα και μένει αναπάντητο: Τι θα κάνω; Πως θα ζήσω; 

Επίσης απογοητευτικό είναι το γεγονός πως έχω πραγματικά πολλά να προσφέρω. Μου αξίζει να εργάζομαι. Υπάρχουν πολλά που θα μπορούσε να αξιοποιήσει κανείς από μένα και μονάχα κέρδος θα είχε αν μου έδινε μια ευκαιρία. Είναι φυσικά μεγάλη η ανάγκη της επιβίωσης, είναι και τεράστια η ανάγκη μου να μην πάνε χαμένα όσα έχω να προσφέρω. Καμία ανάγκη μου δεν καλύπτεται ως τώρα όμως, δυστυχώς

Βρίσκομαι στο σημείο 0. 
Αν με διαβάζετε και νιώθετε τι λέω κάντε μου απλώς τη χάρη αν ακούσετε κάτι για κάποια δουλειά να μου το πείτε ή αν είστε στη θέση του εργοδότη σκεφτείτε να μου δώσετε μια ευκαιρία. Διαφορετικά αν θέλετε κοινοποιήστε αυτό στο facebook και όπου αλλού μπορούν να το δουν ανθρώπινα μάτια _
ΈΚΚΛΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ -ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΔΙΑΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ
Άνεργη νεαρή, πτυχιούχος ΑΕΙ με προϋπηρεσία στο χώρο των πωλήσεων αναζητά οποιαδήποτε εργασία στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης.
_

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Θα ήθελα πολύ να σε βοηθήσω αλλά και γω στην ίδια θέση βρίσκομαι. Επειδή ψάχνω και γω για δουλειά, αν θέλεις πες μου τι έχεις σπουδάσει για να το εχω κατα νου.

----------


## donald_girl

> Θα ήθελα πολύ να σε βοηθήσω αλλά και γω στην ίδια θέση βρίσκομαι. Επειδή ψάχνω και γω για δουλειά, αν θέλεις πες μου τι έχεις σπουδάσει για να το εχω κατα νου.


 Δημοσιογραφία σπουδασα, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Κάνω ότιδηποτε

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Δημοσιογραφία σπουδασα, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Κάνω ότιδηποτε


στο kariera.gr και στον αγγελιοφόρο ψάχνεις; Εγώ εκεί ψάχνω.

----------


## donald_girl

> στο kariera.gr και στον αγγελιοφόρο ψάχνεις; Εγώ εκεί ψάχνω.


Μονίμως... Αλλά δυστυχώς....

----------


## πιεσμενη

Θα μπορουσα να σου γραψω τα κοινοτυπα.. κανε κουραγιο..κατι θα βρεθει.. κλπ κλπ κλπ... Δυστυχως ολα πανε προς το χειροτερο... συνεχεια ακουω ,διαβαζω,βλεπω για ανεργους κ για ολα αυτα φταιμε εμεις... ποιοι εμεις...? εμεις οι των 40φευγα κ πανω... σας καταστρεψαμε την ζωη.. ακουγεται βαρυγδουπο..ισως... τι να πω... Αν κ ζω στην Αθηνα αν ακουσω κατι για Θεσσαλονικη θα σου στειλω μηνυμα... Παντως επειδη απο τα λιγα που διαβασα πιστευω οτι εχεις κοτσια.. ψαξε για εξωτερικο...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Μονίμως... Αλλά δυστυχώς....


εγώ βλέπω συχνά αγγελιες για call center αλλά επειδή μου έχουν πει ότι είναι μάπα και δεν σε κρατάνε για πολύ σε τέτοιες δουλειές δεν το ψάχνω περισσότερο. Η πιεσμένη έχει δίκιο, για εξωτερικό το ψάχνεις καθόλου;

----------


## donald_girl

> εγώ βλέπω συχνά αγγελιες για call center αλλά επειδή μου έχουν πει ότι είναι μάπα και δεν σε κρατάνε για πολύ σε τέτοιες δουλειές δεν το ψάχνω περισσότερο. Η πιεσμένη έχει δίκιο, για εξωτερικό το ψάχνεις καθόλου;


Άστα να πάνε... Σε call center "δουλεύω" - δωρεάν , εδώ και 2+ μήνες.... Σε αυτή τη "δουλειά" αναφερόμουν παραπάνω

----------


## donald_girl

> Θα μπορουσα να σου γραψω τα κοινοτυπα.. κανε κουραγιο..κατι θα βρεθει.. κλπ κλπ κλπ... Δυστυχως ολα πανε προς το χειροτερο... συνεχεια ακουω ,διαβαζω,βλεπω για ανεργους κ για ολα αυτα φταιμε εμεις... ποιοι εμεις...? εμεις οι των 40φευγα κ πανω... σας καταστρεψαμε την ζωη.. ακουγεται βαρυγδουπο..ισως... τι να πω... Αν κ ζω στην Αθηνα αν ακουσω κατι για Θεσσαλονικη θα σου στειλω μηνυμα... Παντως επειδη απο τα λιγα που διαβασα πιστευω οτι εχεις κοτσια.. ψαξε για εξωτερικο...


Δυστυχώς οι μεγαλύτεροι δεν νοιάστηκαν για το αύριο. Όταν το δικό τους χθες ήταν αρκετά καλό δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν για το αύριο- για το μέλλον των παιδιών τους, ή ακόμη και για το δικό τους. Πέρα από όσα ψήφιζαν, έκαναν και απεριόριστες σπατάλες. Ξέρω ανθρώπους κοντινούς μου που κάποτε ζούσαν μέσα στη χλιδή και την άνεση και τώρα τρώνε από συσσίτιο. Σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που νοιάζονταν για το εφήμερο μόνο αφέθηκε το δικό μας μέλλον. 
Εξωτερικό δεν έχω βρει ακόμη τα κότσια να ψάξω. Ειλικρινά φοβάμαι να φύγω σε ξένο τόπο μονάχη...

----------


## donald_girl

Και τελικά το νόημα είναι πως η ίδια η ζωή, η κάλυψη των βασικών αναγκών για την επιβίωση είναι πλέον πολυτέλεια.... Είναι παράλογο... Ποτέ δεν το χώρεσε το μυαλό μου. Από μικρή με ενδιέφερε η ουσία και δεν ονειρεύτηκα ποτέ χλιδή ή κάτι άλλο, αν και μεγαλώσαμε με σάπια πρότυπα. Πχ όπως είχα αναφέρει παλιότερα τα παιδάκια στο σχολείο - δημοτικό και γυμνάσιο- δεν με έκαναν παρέα επειδή δεν φορούσα μάρκες ρούχα και επειδή φορούσα γυαλιά και δεν ήμουν αρκετά όμορφη! Με αυτό θέλω να πω πως στο παρελθόν η ματαιοδοξία ήταν νο1 αξία... Κάπου εκεί βρίσκεται η αιτία του κακού.
Το μόνο που μου μένει πλέον είναι να φωνάζω ΓΙΑΤΙ;;;;;;

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Άστα να πάνε... Σε call center "δουλεύω" - δωρεάν , εδώ και 2+ μήνες.... Σε αυτή τη "δουλειά" αναφερόμουν παραπάνω


πάλι καλά που δεν πήγα δηλαδή! σε ό, τι λες για τις προηγούμενες γενιές, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πριν μερικά χρόνια έπαιρναν δάνειο για να πάνε διακοπές και τώρα δεν έχουν να φάνε....Το παν είναι θέμα διαχείρησης και στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς, το έχουμε χάσει το παιχνίδι...Σε μαγαζί πωλήτρια βρήκες τίποτα?

----------


## donald_girl

> πάλι καλά που δεν πήγα δηλαδή! σε ό, τι λες για τις προηγούμενες γενιές, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πριν μερικά χρόνια έπαιρναν δάνειο για να πάνε διακοπές και τώρα δεν έχουν να φάνε....Το παν είναι θέμα διαχείρησης και στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς, το έχουμε χάσει το παιχνίδι...Σε μαγαζί πωλήτρια βρήκες τίποτα?


Όλοι ζητάνε αντίστοιχη προυπηρεσία. Δεν τους νοιάζει αν εγώ έχω ασχοληθεί πχ με πωλήσεις τηλεφωνίας και άλλα... Αν πχ πας σε κατάστημα ρούχων θέλουν να έχεις δουλέψει ξανά σε κατάστημα με ρούχα κλπ κλπ

----------


## Palabra

> Όλοι ζητάνε αντίστοιχη προυπηρεσία. Δεν τους νοιάζει αν εγώ έχω ασχοληθεί πχ με πωλήσεις τηλεφωνίας και άλλα... Αν πχ πας σε κατάστημα ρούχων θέλουν να έχεις δουλέψει ξανά σε κατάστημα με ρούχα κλπ κλπ


Άστα να πάνε! :Frown:

----------


## μαρκελα

Η μόνη λύση για δουλειά είναι η μετανάστευση! Κι όχι Ευρώπη, γιατί πλέον μας έχουν για ξεφτίλες. Προς Αυστραλία μεριά, αν και για κει ακούγεται πως αρχίζει ο κορεσμός. Βλέπεις παίρνουν από παντού κι απ' τ' ασιατικά κράτη.

----------


## Palabra

Παντού υπάρχει κορεσμός και ανεργία απλώς σε άλλες χώρες τα πράγματα είναι λίίίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## donald_girl

Θα ξεκινήσω απλώς γράφοντας πως ξέρω πολύ καλά πως καθένας κοιτάζει τον εαυτό του και τίποτα παραπάνω και αυτή είναι η αιτία που έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα σε αυτό εδώ το σημείο. 
Ξέρω πολύ καλά πως οι βολεμένοι και τα ποίμνια ( όπως έγραψε μία φίλη) θα συνεχίσουν απλώς να κοιτάζουν επειδή θεωρούν πως δεν τους αφορά. Ξέρω επίσης πως οι γονείς μου θα ψηφίσουν πάλι Νέα Δημοκρατία, παρόλο που εγώ βρίσκομαι σε αυτή την κατάσταση, και όλη η υπόλοιπη οικογένεια θα ψηφίσει πάλι ΠΑΣΟΚ. Στο μεταξύ εγώ βρίσκομαι σε οριακό σημείο. Αλλά τι να πεις... Εκείνοι τη ζωή τους την έζησαν και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει εγώ που θα φτάσω.

Επί ένα χρόνο ήμουν χωρίς δουλειά- κάνοντας σκατοδουλειές ανασφάλιστες πάντα πριν την περίοδο ανεργίας- για να βρω δουλειά (ημιαπασχόληση) τον περασμένο Οκτώβρη. Και ποιο το αποτέλεσμα; Είναι Ιανουάριος και δεν έχω πληρωθεί και δεν ξέρω καν εάν θα πληρωθώ κάποτε για τα δεδουλευμένα μου. Και σε αυτό το σημείο πρέπει να τονίσω πως μιλάμε για το “αστρονομικό” ποσό των 450 ευρώ μηνιαίως. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βρω οποιαδήποτε κανονική δουλειά. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά απολύτως ευκαιρία εκεί έξω.... Πλέον τίθεται ζήτημα επιβίωσης. Για να βρεις μια οποιαδήποτε δουλειά πρέπει να έχεις συγγενή τον Πάπα, και μπορεί και αυτό ακόμη να μην είναι αρκετό. Δεν κρύβω πως πολλές φορές μου περνάει από το μυαλό να βάλω τέλος στη ζωή μου και θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου όταν συνειδητοποιώ πως δεν μπορώ να το κάνω. Μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι πως πρέπει να βρω το κουράγιο μια και είμαι πεπεισμένη πως δεν έχω να περιμένω απολύτως τίποτα. Δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω λύσεις πέρα από το θάνατο, και η αυτοκτονία είναι η μόνη εφικτή λύση μα δεν έχω τη δύναμη ακόμη... Δε χρειάζομαι “ψυχοθεραπεία” για να τα δω τα πράγματα αλλιώς. Χρειάζομαι μια ευκαιρία να ζήσω! Είμαι 25 χρονών, με πτυχίο ΑΕΙ, κάποια εργασιακή εμπειρία και αρκετά υπεύθυνη ως άτομο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο που με ωθούν στην εξαθλίωση. Δεν το αξίζω. Αξίζω μια ευκαιρία να ζήσω. Νιώθω τον κίνδυνο του να μείνω στο δρόμο πολύ κοντά μου, νιώθω πως πολύ σύντομα δεν θα έχω ένα μέρος να κοιμηθώ και δεν θα έχω ένα πιάτο φαγητό να φάω. Έτσι απλά... Γιατί; Μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κανείς σε αυτό το γιατί; Επειδή δεν τυχαίνει να είμαι από τους τυχερούς που ο μπαμπάς τους διατηρεί επιχείρηση και τους έχει εξασφαλίσει εργασία και σταθερό εισόδημα; Επειδή δεν έχω κανένα βύσμα; Επειδή τι; Δεν είναι βασικό δικαίωμα κάθε ανθρώπου να μπορεί να εργαστεί ώστε να επιβιώσει; Για ποιο λόγο με έφεραν στον κόσμο οι γονείς μου ( που παραδοσιακά στήριζαν τη ΝΔ- και έφεραν τη χώρα ως εδώ) στον κόσμο; Για να υποφέρω γεννήθηκα; Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος σε αυτό. Θέλω να ξέρω το λόγο της ύπαρξης μου εφόσον δεν έχω ως ύπαρξη κανένα απολύτως δικαίωμα... Θέλω μάλιστα να μου δώσουν την απάντηση όλες εκείνες οι γενιές που έφεραν τη χώρα σε αυτό το αδιέξοδο με τις επιλογές τους και μάλιστα κατασπατάλησαν τα όποια χρήματα πέρασαν από τα χέρια τους τα χρόνια της ευημερίας. Γιατί λοιπόν “κύριοι” δε μου δίνετε μια ευκαιρία να επιβιώσω; Για ποιο λόγο με ωθείτε στο θάνατο ως μοναδική λύση; Δεν φταίω εγώ για αυτό που εσείς ονομάσατε κρίση...

Σας αφήνω λοιπόν για να πνιγώ ξανά στα δάκρυα μου. Ήδη το στομάχι μου είναι κόμπος...

----------


## Chemistry

> Θα ξεκινήσω απλώς γράφοντας πως ξέρω πολύ καλά πως καθένας κοιτάζει τον εαυτό του και τίποτα παραπάνω και αυτή είναι η αιτία που έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα σε αυτό εδώ το σημείο. 
> Ξέρω πολύ καλά πως οι βολεμένοι και τα ποίμνια ( όπως έγραψε μία φίλη) θα συνεχίσουν απλώς να κοιτάζουν επειδή θεωρούν πως δεν τους αφορά. Ξέρω επίσης πως οι γονείς μου θα ψηφίσουν πάλι Νέα Δημοκρατία, παρόλο που εγώ βρίσκομαι σε αυτή την κατάσταση, και όλη η υπόλοιπη οικογένεια θα ψηφίσει πάλι ΠΑΣΟΚ. Στο μεταξύ εγώ βρίσκομαι σε οριακό σημείο. Αλλά τι να πεις... Εκείνοι τη ζωή τους την έζησαν και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει εγώ που θα φτάσω.
> 
> Επί ένα χρόνο ήμουν χωρίς δουλειά- κάνοντας σκατοδουλειές ανασφάλιστες πάντα πριν την περίοδο ανεργίας- για να βρω δουλειά (ημιαπασχόληση) τον περασμένο Οκτώβρη. Και ποιο το αποτέλεσμα; Είναι Ιανουάριος και δεν έχω πληρωθεί και δεν ξέρω καν εάν θα πληρωθώ κάποτε για τα δεδουλευμένα μου. Και σε αυτό το σημείο πρέπει να τονίσω πως μιλάμε για το “αστρονομικό” ποσό των 450 ευρώ μηνιαίως. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βρω οποιαδήποτε κανονική δουλειά. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά απολύτως ευκαιρία εκεί έξω.... Πλέον τίθεται ζήτημα επιβίωσης. Για να βρεις μια οποιαδήποτε δουλειά πρέπει να έχεις συγγενή τον Πάπα, και μπορεί και αυτό ακόμη να μην είναι αρκετό. Δεν κρύβω πως πολλές φορές μου περνάει από το μυαλό να βάλω τέλος στη ζωή μου και θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου όταν συνειδητοποιώ πως δεν μπορώ να το κάνω. Μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι πως πρέπει να βρω το κουράγιο μια και είμαι πεπεισμένη πως δεν έχω να περιμένω απολύτως τίποτα. Δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω λύσεις πέρα από το θάνατο, και η αυτοκτονία είναι η μόνη εφικτή λύση μα δεν έχω τη δύναμη ακόμη... Δε χρειάζομαι “ψυχοθεραπεία” για να τα δω τα πράγματα αλλιώς. Χρειάζομαι μια ευκαιρία να ζήσω! Είμαι 25 χρονών, με πτυχίο ΑΕΙ, κάποια εργασιακή εμπειρία και αρκετά υπεύθυνη ως άτομο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο που με ωθούν στην εξαθλίωση. Δεν το αξίζω. Αξίζω μια ευκαιρία να ζήσω. Νιώθω τον κίνδυνο του να μείνω στο δρόμο πολύ κοντά μου, νιώθω πως πολύ σύντομα δεν θα έχω ένα μέρος να κοιμηθώ και δεν θα έχω ένα πιάτο φαγητό να φάω. Έτσι απλά... Γιατί; Μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κανείς σε αυτό το γιατί; Επειδή δεν τυχαίνει να είμαι από τους τυχερούς που ο μπαμπάς τους διατηρεί επιχείρηση και τους έχει εξασφαλίσει εργασία και σταθερό εισόδημα; Επειδή δεν έχω κανένα βύσμα; Επειδή τι; Δεν είναι βασικό δικαίωμα κάθε ανθρώπου να μπορεί να εργαστεί ώστε να επιβιώσει; Για ποιο λόγο με έφεραν στον κόσμο οι γονείς μου ( που παραδοσιακά στήριζαν τη ΝΔ- και έφεραν τη χώρα ως εδώ) στον κόσμο; Για να υποφέρω γεννήθηκα; Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος σε αυτό. Θέλω να ξέρω το λόγο της ύπαρξης μου εφόσον δεν έχω ως ύπαρξη κανένα απολύτως δικαίωμα... Θέλω μάλιστα να μου δώσουν την απάντηση όλες εκείνες οι γενιές που έφεραν τη χώρα σε αυτό το αδιέξοδο με τις επιλογές τους και μάλιστα κατασπατάλησαν τα όποια χρήματα πέρασαν από τα χέρια τους τα χρόνια της ευημερίας. Γιατί λοιπόν “κύριοι” δε μου δίνετε μια ευκαιρία να επιβιώσω; Για ποιο λόγο με ωθείτε στο θάνατο ως μοναδική λύση; Δεν φταίω εγώ για αυτό που εσείς ονομάσατε κρίση...
> 
> Σας αφήνω λοιπόν για να πνιγώ ξανά στα δάκρυα μου. Ήδη το στομάχι μου είναι κόμπος...


πωπω ρε κοπελια με αφησες με ανοιχτο το στομα!

----------


## donald_girl

Συγχωρέστε με μα θέλω να ξεκινήσω ως εξής... Πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι πως είναι μάταιο πως γράφω εδώ μια και όσα γράφω "δεν πουλάνε" στο φόρουμ, και σίγουρα θα είχα πολλές περισσότερες αναγνώσεις και απαντήσεις αν ανέβαζα ένα θέμα σχετικό με σεξ ή με κάποια ομοφυλοφιλική ανησυχία, ή τελοσπάντων κάτι περισσότερο "κίνκυ"... 
Όπως και να έχει ενώ καμιά φορά είναι μάταιο, νιώθω την ανάγκη να τα γράψω, και ας τα γράφω μόνο για να τα ξαναδιαβάσω εγώ.
Συνοπτικά, τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής: Τελικά τον άλλο μήνα θα φύγω στη Ρόδο. Είμαι στη φάση των ετοιμασιών για όλο αυτό. Η σταγόνα που ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι ήταν πως στην "δουλειά" που έκανα τους τελευταίους μήνες και που βρήκα έπειτα από πολύ κόπο αποφάσισαν τελικά να μην μας πληρώσουν επειδή "δεν έχουν λεφτά". Έγινε καταγγελία στην επιθεώρηση εργασίας, αλλά η διαδικασία είναι χρονοβόρα και ο νόμος αφήνει πολλά παραθυράκια... 
Η μόνη λύση που είδαμε προς στιγμήν ήταν να μείνουμε όλοι μαζί με τη μάνα του δικού μου. Μόνο που εκείνη δεν θέλει να μείνει μαζί μου επειδή "είμαι ακατάστατη"... Φυσικά και δεν την ενδιαφέρει το γεγονός πως μετά από αυτό εγώ θα φύγω. Στα μάτια της είμαι αναλώσιμη, μετά θα βρεθεί μια άλλη για το γιο της οπότε μικρό το κακό... Και φυσικά δεν αξίζει να στεναχωρηθεί κανείς για αυτό...
Φυσικά, ούτε και ο ίδιος θέλει να έρθει μαζί μου στη Ρόδο, σε μια περιοχή που ενδέχεται να υπάρχουν ακόμη ευκαιρίες και που λέγεται πως δεν έχει αγγιχτεί ολότελα από την κρίση. Ο λόγος; Δε θέλει να αφήσει πίσω τη μάνα του. 
Πως το βλέπω; Βλέπω πως είναι καλές οι "αγάπες" και τα ωραία λόγια, μέχρι το σημείο όμως που δεν θα μπουν σε ταλαιπωρία για μένα. Πρακτικά θέλουν μονάχα εγώ να προσπαθώ και τότε είναι καλά, όταν έρχεται όμως το ενδεχόμενο να χρειάζεται να κάνουν κάτι και εκείνοι απλώς δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα. 
Επιμένω πως είμαι αναλώσιμη. Γιατί να προσπαθήσει να μας βοηθήσει η μάνα του;Δεν υπάρχει λόγος... Τον άλλο μήνα θα έχει βρεθεί κάποια να με αντικαταστήσει και ο μήνας έχει 9. Γιατί να έρθει μαζί μου εκείνος; Υπάρχουν τόσες άλλες μέσα στη Θεσσαλονίκη... 
Ένιωσα και νιώθω μεγάλη λύπη, για μένα κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι αναλώσιμος. Πάντα ήθελα να έχω έναν μόνο άνθρωπο στην πορεία της ζωής μου. Βέβαια, επειδή δεν ήταν ποτέ αμφίδρομη αυτή η πρόθεση μα πάντα μονόπλευρη και όσο και αν για μένα οι άνθρωποι είναι αναντικατάστατοι για εκείνους εγώ είμαι αναλώσιμη, πρέπει να μετριάσω τη λύπη μου. Είναι εύκολο να λένε "σ αγαπώ", είναι δύσκολο να κάνουν αυτή τη λέξη πράξη. Είναι εύκολο να μου λένε να "είμαστε μαζί για πάντα", όταν εγώ προσπαθώ μόνο και οι δικοί μου γονείς πληρώνουν το ενοίκιο... Είναι πανεύκολες οι υποσχέσεις όταν εγώ είμαι εδώ στα δύσκολα, αλλά κανείς ποτέ δεν με ακολούθησε πουθενά. Είναι εύκολο εγώ να ματώνω και να σχίζομαι, αλλά κανείς άλλος να μην έχει τις ίδιες προθέσεις. Και είναι αστείο το γεγονός πως οι ίδιοι έχουν δημιουργήσει προσδοκίες, αλλά την περίοδο που όλα ήταν απλά. Μόλις τα πράγματα δυσκολέψουν ακούς απλώς πως "αυτό δεν γίνεται"... Γιατί είναι εύκολο να λέμε πως για το ό,τι θα φύγω φταίει η πολιτικοοικονομική κατάσταση της Ελλάδας, αλλά εκείνοι τι έκαναν για να με βοηθήσουν μέσα σε αυτή τη δύσκολη συγκυρία; Είναι εύκολο να ακούω το πόσο άδικο είναι που αυτές οι καταστάσεις θα μας χωρίσουν και το πόσο κρίμα είναι. Εγώ όμως έκανα ό,τι περνούσε από το χέρι μου όλο αυτό το καιρό. Εκείνος;

----------


## μαρκελα

Από πού να ξεκινήσω για όλ' αυτά που εκφράζουν κι εμένα απόλυτα; Μάλλον απ' την αρχή. 
Ναι η αλήθεια δεν "πουλάει", αλλά είμαι της γνώμης, ότι πρέπει να λέγεται έτσι κι αλλιώς, μήπως στο τέλος κάτι γίνει.
Η απόφασή σου να μετοικήσεις, είναι σωστή και νομίζω τόχουμε ξανασυζητήσει. Το σκέφτομαι τώρα πολύ σοβαρά κι εγώ και να σου πω, είμαστε τυχερές που υπάρχει έστω κι αυτή η δυνατότητα..
Γι' αυτό το "ακατάστατη" έχω κάποια απορία, αλλά κι αυτήν την προσπερνώ, γιατί αν το θέμα "τάξης" είναι σοβαρό για την μάνα του δικού σου πριν καν συγκατοικήσετε δεν ξέρω τί θα γινόταν μετά, με τα πραγματικά σοβαρά θέματα.
Αυτός κι η μάνα του θα μπορούσαν νάρθουν στην Ρόδο; Γιατί αν μπορούν και δεν το κάνει τότε προχώρα ο τύπος δεν αξίζει. Πολλά τούδωσες και πολλά έκανες για κείνον. Κοίτα την ζωή σου.

----------


## donald_girl

Αυτός τουλάχιστον δεν έχει τίποτα να τον κρατάει εδώ πέρα από το ότι "δε θέλει να αφήσει πίσω τη μάνα του"... + τους φίλους του και τη ζωή που κάνει εδώ

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Κορίτσι, αν νιώθεις ότι σε θεωρούν αναλώσιμη φύγε και μην νοιάζεσαι για τίποτα άλλο. Μπορείς και συ να βρεις κάποιον άλλο, δεν έχει μόνο αυτός αυτήν την ευκαιρία. Ισως να ΄ναι δύσκολα στην αρχή αλλά κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό. Βρίσκεσαι στην πιο παραγωγική ηλικία της ζωής σου, που μπορείς και θέλεις να παλέψεις για ν' ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς οικονομικά, μην χάνεις ευκαιρίες. Οταν μια πόρτα κλείνει, ανοιγει κάποια άλλη και ίσως να ναι καλύτερα έτσι.


Οσο για την απήχηση του θέματος σου στο φόρουμ, έχεις δίκιο, υπάρχει πολύ σούργελο εδώ μέσα αλλά never mind, υπάρχουν και αξιόλογα μέλη με διάθεση να συζητήσουν σοβαρά.

----------


## donald_girl

Κακά τα ψέματα είναι δύσκολο να ξεκινάς ξανά και ξανά από την αρχή. Εγώ πάντα αποζητούσα τη σταθερότητα. Ελπίζω πως αν τελικά βρω κάτι άλλο να μη χρειαστεί στη συνέχεια να βολοδέρνω ξανά. Αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρεις ο καθένας τι θα σου βγει... Είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο αυτό όλο. Θα ήθελα να ζούσα σε έναν ονειρικό κόσμο που θα είχα κάνει μόνο μια σχέση στη ζωή μου και θα είχα τους ίδιους φίλους μια ζωή και θα έμενα στο ίδιο σπίτι και θα είχα την ίδια σταθερή δουλειά. Για κάποιους αυτό φαντάζει εφιάλτης και πολύ βαρετό. Εγώ όμως αυτό αποζητούσα πάντα, μια οικογένεια... Δάκρυα...

----------


## μαρκελα

Μην με παρεξηγήσεις, αλλά θα σε μαλώσω τώρα! Μήπως είσαι σε λάθος "πιάτσα"; Ο δημοσιογράφος είναι μονίμως της αλλαγής. Θα το ξέρεις ότι είναι ο τυχερός ηθοποιός, που διαλέγει μόνος του τους ρόλους του κι αυτό για ν' αλλάζει συνέχεια! Εσύ εξαίρεση αποτελείς; Βέβαια κι οι εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν για να επιβεβαιώνουν τους κανόνες, αλλά ειλικρινά αυτό το επάγγελμα μόνο σταθερότητα δεν το χαρακτηρίζει. Μήπως είσαι σε σύγκρουση μ' αυτά που νομίζεις ότι θέλεις; Αφού τόχεις στην δημοσιογραφία, ήρθε η ώρα λοιπόν να παίξεις τον δικό σου ρόλο ζωής, γι' αυτό όχι άλλα δάκρυα πρόβες χρειάζεσαι!

----------


## donald_girl

Τις συγκεκριμένες σπουδές δεν τις διάλεξα λόγω χαρακτήρα. Όχι εγώ σταθερότητα χρειάζομαι. 
Αυτή τη στιγμή σέρνομαι. Κάθε μέρα πέφτω όλο και πιο πολύ και νιώθω ακόμη πιο μόνη μ. Σαν τις κακές παλιές εποχές πριν 2 χρόνια 
που χώρισα και κρατιόμουν με ηρεμιστικά και ένα γερό κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων. Έτσι νιώθω όπως τότε. Κομμάτια. 
Δε μπορώ να σηκωθώ το πρωί- όχι επειδή νυστάζω- αλλά επειδή δεν αντέχω άλλη μια μέρα. Μετά το ξύπνημα ξεκινάει το κλάμα. Δεν έχω δύναμη για τίποτα. Δε σηκώνομαι από το κρεβάτι μ. Νιώθω μονίμως φόβο. Περιμένω απλώς να περάσει η μέρα να ρθει η νύχτα. Το βλέμα καρφωμένο στο κενό. Πάτος

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Τις συγκεκριμένες σπουδές δεν τις διάλεξα λόγω χαρακτήρα. Όχι εγώ σταθερότητα χρειάζομαι. 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή σέρνομαι. Κάθε μέρα πέφτω όλο και πιο πολύ και νιώθω ακόμη πιο μόνη μ. Σαν τις κακές παλιές εποχές πριν 2 χρόνια 
> που χώρισα και κρατιόμουν με ηρεμιστικά και ένα γερό κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων. Έτσι νιώθω όπως τότε. Κομμάτια. 
> Δε μπορώ να σηκωθώ το πρωί- όχι επειδή νυστάζω- αλλά επειδή δεν αντέχω άλλη μια μέρα. Μετά το ξύπνημα ξεκινάει το κλάμα. Δεν έχω δύναμη για τίποτα. Δε σηκώνομαι από το κρεβάτι μ. Νιώθω μονίμως φόβο. Περιμένω απλώς να περάσει η μέρα να ρθει η νύχτα. Το βλέμα καρφωμένο στο κενό. Πάτος


Eτσι όπως το περιγράφεις, μου φαίνεται ότι χρειάζεσαι ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. Έχεις απευθυνθεί ποτέ σε ειδικό; Τα φάρμακα μόνη σου τα πήρες ή με συνταγή; Θα διαφωνήσω με την Μαρκέλα, το τι κάνουμε στην επαγγελματική μας ζωή δεν συμβαδίζει απαραίτητα με τα προσωπικά. 
Και μένα μου αρέσει η σταθερότητα αλλά αφού βλέπεις πως σε πληγώνουν και δεν τους νοιάζει, καλύτερα ν' αποχωρήσεις και που ξέρεις, μπορεί να στεριώσεις στην Ρόδο και να μην χρειαστεί ν' αλλάξεις ξανά!

----------


## μαρκελα

Χρειάζεται κάπου ν' ακουμπήσεις-τί λες;-να το μοιραστείς όλ' αυτό. Περνάς σίγουρα μια δύσκολη φάση, αλλά εσύ το ξέρεις περισσότερο απ' τον καθένα, ότι αν θες βοήθεια υπάρχει.. Κάνε κάτι γι' αυτό, εκτός αν είν' επιλογή να μείνεις για λίγο μόνη. Τελικά αυτός δεν θα σε ακολουθήσει; Αν δοκίμαζες για λίγο να ζήσεις μαζί τους "βλέποντας" κι εσύ κάπως απ' την μεριά σου το θέμα της "τάξης".. κι αυτό πιο πολύ για να μην πεις μετά στον εαυτό σου, ότι δεν τα εξάντλησες όλα. Άλλη μια υποχώρηση, αν αισθάνεσαι να θέλεις να το προσπαθήσεις.. και που ξέρεις καμμιά φορά!

----------


## donald_girl

> Eτσι όπως το περιγράφεις, μου φαίνεται ότι χρειάζεσαι ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. Έχεις απευθυνθεί ποτέ σε ειδικό; Τα φάρμακα μόνη σου τα πήρες ή με συνταγή; Θα διαφωνήσω με την Μαρκέλα, το τι κάνουμε στην επαγγελματική μας ζωή δεν συμβαδίζει απαραίτητα με τα προσωπικά. 
> Και μένα μου αρέσει η σταθερότητα αλλά αφού βλέπεις πως σε πληγώνουν και δεν τους νοιάζει, καλύτερα ν' αποχωρήσεις και που ξέρεις, μπορεί να στεριώσεις στην Ρόδο και να μην χρειαστεί ν' αλλάξεις ξανά!



Από το 2007 παλεύω με ειδικούς ψυχιάτρους και ψυχολόγους. Πλέον δεν παίρνω φάρμακα συνειδητά, δεν βελτίωναν τίποτα άλλωστε, απλως συνεχώς μου αυξάνονταν οι δόσεις με αποτελέσματα που έχω περιγράψει σε προηγούμενο ποστ. Από εκεί και πέρα θα δεχόμουν ψυχολογική υποοστήριξη- και όχι φαρμακευτική ποτέ ξανά το τονίζω- αλλά θα έπρεπε να βρω έναν ψυχολόγο που να μην το ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως το οικονομικό κέρδος...

----------


## donald_girl

> Τελικά αυτός δεν θα σε ακολουθήσει; Αν δοκίμαζες για λίγο να ζήσεις μαζί τους "βλέποντας" κι εσύ κάπως απ' την μεριά σου το θέμα της "τάξης".. κι αυτό πιο πολύ για να μην πεις μετά στον εαυτό σου, ότι δεν τα εξάντλησες όλα. Άλλη μια υποχώρηση, αν αισθάνεσαι να θέλεις να το προσπαθήσεις.. και που ξέρεις καμμιά φορά!


Όχι δεν θα ακολουθήσει. Εγώ να κάνω υποχωρήσεις όσες να ναι δε με νοιάζει. Η μάνα του ΔΕ ΜΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ. Στην τελευταία κουβέντα με το δικό μου εκείνη ούρλιαζε πως δεν με θέλει με τίποτα.... Δεν είμαι εγώ που δεν βάζω νερό στο κρασί μου. Εγώ θα το προσπαθούσα ευχαρίστως και θα έκανα τουμπεκί όπου χρειάζεται... Εκείνη απλώς ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ. Βέβαια όταν πήγαινα σπίτι της και μαγείρευα ήταν καλά ( κάθε μέρα επί μήνες και μάλιστα με χρήματα δικά μου τα ψώνια...), και έβρισκε ένα πιάτο να φάει γυρνώντας από τη δουλειά της. Αλλά αυτό είναι το ευχαριστώ. Τι να πεις...

----------


## μαρκελα

Ο δικός σου τί είπε για την υστερία της; Δεν μπορεί να μην έχει πάρει καθόλου θέση! Πάντως αυτό που απομένει τώρα, είναι να κάνεις μια σοβαρή συζήτηση, μαζί του, μόνη σου πλέον κι από κει και πέρα αν δεν προκύψει κάτι, εσύ από την μεριά σου εξάντλησες κάθε δυνατότητα, οπότε δεν έχεις λόγους να νιώθεις ότι δεν το πάλεψες όσο έπαιρνε. Η αποτυχία της σχέσης βαραίνει κυρίως τον ίδιο κι αν τελικά απομακρυνθείτε, το φαινόμενο συνηθισμένο και με συχνότητα. Δες το λοιπόν σαν την αφετηρία, που θα σε οδηγήσει πιο έμπειρη στις επιτυχίες που έρχονται!

----------


## donald_girl

> Ο δικός σου τί είπε για την υστερία της; Δεν μπορεί να μην έχει πάρει καθόλου θέση! Πάντως αυτό που απομένει τώρα, είναι να κάνεις μια σοβαρή συζήτηση, μαζί του, μόνη σου πλέον κι από κει και πέρα αν δεν προκύψει κάτι, εσύ από την μεριά σου εξάντλησες κάθε δυνατότητα, οπότε δεν έχεις λόγους να νιώθεις ότι δεν το πάλεψες όσο έπαιρνε. Η αποτυχία της σχέσης βαραίνει κυρίως τον ίδιο κι αν τελικά απομακρυνθείτε, το φαινόμενο συνηθισμένο και με συχνότητα. Δες το λοιπόν σαν την αφετηρία, που θα σε οδηγήσει πιο έμπειρη στις επιτυχίες που έρχονται!


Όχι μόνο δεν είπε τίποτα, αλλά και την δικαιολόγησε. Και σε κουβέντα που κάναμε είπε πως είναι δικό μου το λάθος- αυτό το νόημα βγήκε. Και η συζήτηση επικεντρώθηκε στο καλαθάκι της τουαλέτας που πολλές φορές δεν αδειάζω εγκαίρως... Γιατί το πιο σημαντικό από όλα τελικά είναι το καλαθάκι της τουαλέτας.... Και πως είχε δίκιο που είδε πρωτίστως το ζήτημα των συνθηκών επιβίωσης λέει. 
Όχι δεν ζω σα τσιγγάνα - γιατί σαν κάτι τέτοιο με παρουσιάζουν. Μπορεί να μην είμαι το πιο τακτοποιημένο άτομο του κόσμου- στο σπίτι που πληρώνω με λεφτά των γονιών μου και θέλει να θεωρεί σπίτι του... Ωστόσο δεν είμαι το άκρο που θέλουν να παρουσιάσουν. Και συν τοις άλλοις όταν πρωτομπήκα στο σπίτι αυτό ήμουν πολύ αλλιώς μέχρι που είδα την αχαριστία. Όταν τα είχα όλα στην τρίχα ποτέ δεν ήταν αρκετό. Παράδειγμα. Πέρυσι είχα μόλις καθαρίσει τα πάντα ( και το έκανα μόνο εγώ ενώ αυτός απλώς είχε απαιτήσεις με τα πόδια στο τραπεζάκι) και περνώντας με τον κουβά είχε πέσει η πετσέτα του μπανιου χωρίς να το καταλάβω. Ε λοιπόν μου έκανε φασαρία για αυτό το πράγμα. Μέχρι που την είδα αλλιώς... Και φυσικά όταν το ανέφερα αυτό μου λέει πως δεν το θυμάται και πως ποτέ τα πράγματα δεν ήταν όπως θα έπρεπε. Κανείς λοιπόν δε θυμάται τίποτα πέρα από όσα τον συμφέρει. Και φυσικά θεωρούν τα πάντα μόνο δική μου υποχρέωση. Όταν τότε τον ρώτησα "Είναι όλα μια χαρά και μου φωνάζεις για την πετσέτα του μπάνιου", η απάντηση ήταν "Υποχρέωση σου είναι". Και τώρα "Ποτέ τίποτα δεν ήταν μια χαρά"
Εγώ είμαι το μίασμα... Και ναι άρχισα πολλά να τα γράφω γιατί ακόμη και όταν δεν το έκανα ήμουν και πάλι το μίασμα. Και η συγκεκριμένη με εθαβε στη μάνα μου για τον ίδιο ακριβως λόγο. Και πως θα έπρεπε να μαζεύω τις κάλτσες του γιου της που τις πετάει όπου να ναι, κι πως φταίει ο σκύλος που τις πέρνει και τις μασάει όχι εκείνος που τις πετάει όπου νά ναι. Για όλα ΦΤΑΙΩ ΕΓΩ!
Και το αποκορύφωμα. Δεν μπορώ να ταξιδέψω με τα σκυλιά στο αεροπλάνο, πρακτικά επειδή δεν επιτρέπει η Aegean να δώσεις ηρεμιστικό στο σκύλο σ να κοιμηθεί στο ταξίδι, και επειδή ξέρω πως χωρίς αυτό δεν πρόκειται να είναι ήρεμος στο κλουβι ο Φίντο και δεν πρόκειται βάσει κανονισμού να αφήσουν να ταξιδέψει ένας σκύλος που τσιρίζει μέσα στο κλουβι του. Τρένο μόνο νυχτερινο με καμπίνα δικη μ μπορώ να πάρω και να περιμένω 17 ώρες μέχρι να ταξιδέψω απο πειραια για Ρόδο. Σύνολο ταξιδιού και αναμονής 38 ώρες. Για λεπτομέρειες για αυτό διαβάστε αυτό http://trupokarudos.com/?p=7181. Λοιπόν , δεν μου κάνει τη χάρη ούτε με πληρωμένα όλα να πάμε μαζί στον Πειραιά με αμάξι να πάρω το πλοίο. Δεν πειράζει... Ας περιμένω 17 ώρες για το πλοίο.. Δεν τρέχει και τίποτα!

----------


## μαρκελα

Πω, πω! Μακρυά κι όπου φύγει-φύγει! Καλέ αυτός έχει νοοτροπία του 1821. Τί να τον κάνεις; Σοβαρά μιλάς; Και κάθεσαι, ένα τόσο αξιόλογο κορίτσι και κλαις γι' αυτό το κελεπούρι, που θάλεγε κι η γιαγιά μου; Για σύνεθλε! Καλύτερα μόνη σου 1000 φορές!! Ευτυχώς που αποκαλύφθηκε και νωρίς. Δεν νομίζω να σε είχαν για πέταμα οι δικοί σου. Αυτός δεν πρόκειται να παντρευτεί ποτέ, παρά μόνο θα ζει μέχρι να γηροκομήσει και την γριά του και μετά μαγκούφης. Άστο καλύτερα, αρκετά θύμα του υπήρξες. Τί δουλειά κάνει;

----------


## donald_girl

> Πω, πω! Μακρυά κι όπου φύγει-φύγει! Καλέ αυτός έχει νοοτροπία του 1821. Τί να τον κάνεις; Σοβαρά μιλάς; Και κάθεσαι, ένα τόσο αξιόλογο κορίτσι και κλαις γι' αυτό το κελεπούρι, που θάλεγε κι η γιαγιά μου; Για σύνεθλε! Καλύτερα μόνη σου 1000 φορές!! Ευτυχώς που αποκαλύφθηκε και νωρίς. Δεν νομίζω να σε είχαν για πέταμα οι δικοί σου. Αυτός δεν πρόκειται να παντρευτεί ποτέ, παρά μόνο θα ζει μέχρι να γηροκομήσει και την γριά του και μετά μαγκούφης. Άστο καλύτερα, αρκετά θύμα του υπήρξες. Τί δουλειά κάνει;


Έχει μια υποτιθέμενη επιχειρηση που του προσφέρει μόνο 50 ευρώ τη βδομάδα και πολλά χρέη. Και καλά τηλεοπτικές παραγωγές κλπ

----------


## μαρκελα

Κατάλαβα! Η υποτιθέμενη επιχείρηση μάλλον του χρησιμεύει σαν μέσον προβολής.. Τον χατζηλικώνει κιόλας η μάνα του φαντάζομαι. Αν ισχύει κι αυτό τότε φεύγεις "νύχτα" κι ούτε φωτογραφία σου δεν αφήνεις πίσω!

----------


## donald_girl

> Κατάλαβα! Η υποτιθέμενη επιχείρηση μάλλον του χρησιμεύει σαν μέσον προβολής.. Τον χατζηλικώνει κιόλας η μάνα του φαντάζομαι. Αν ισχύει κι αυτό τότε φεύγεις "νύχτα" κι ούτε φωτογραφία σου δεν αφήνεις πίσω!


ισχύουν όλα

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Eγώ αναρωτιέμαι τι του βρήκες και τον ερωτευτηκες έτσι όπως είναι.....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Από το 2007 παλεύω με ειδικούς ψυχιάτρους και ψυχολόγους. Πλέον δεν παίρνω φάρμακα συνειδητά, δεν βελτίωναν τίποτα άλλωστε, απλως συνεχώς μου αυξάνονταν οι δόσεις με αποτελέσματα που έχω περιγράψει σε προηγούμενο ποστ. Από εκεί και πέρα θα δεχόμουν ψυχολογική υποοστήριξη- και όχι φαρμακευτική ποτέ ξανά το τονίζω- αλλά θα έπρεπε να βρω έναν ψυχολόγο που να μην το ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως το οικονομικό κέρδος...


μπορείς ν' απευθυνθεις στο δημόσιο τομέα, και εγώ αυτό θα κάνω.

----------


## donald_girl

> Eγώ αναρωτιέμαι τι του βρήκες και τον ερωτευτηκες έτσι όπως είναι.....


πολλά πράγματα δεν είναι φανερα εξαρχής

----------


## donald_girl

> μπορείς ν' απευθυνθεις στο δημόσιο τομέα, και εγώ αυτό θα κάνω.


έχω φάει κ από κει σκατα, αλλά θα ξαναδοκιμασω

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> έχω φάει κ από κει σκατα, αλλά θα ξαναδοκιμασω


γιατί το λες αυτό; μ' ενδιαφέρει πες μου.

----------


## donald_girl

Σε ΚΨΥ έχω δει 3 ψυχιάτρους και μια ψυχολόγο. Από αυτούς μόνο ένας ήταν σχετικά καλός. Οι πολλοί απλώς σε γράφουν ξέρεις που...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Σε ΚΨΥ έχω δει 3 ψυχιάτρους και μια ψυχολόγο. Από αυτούς μόνο ένας ήταν σχετικά καλός. Οι πολλοί απλώς σε γράφουν ξέρεις που...


Τι να πεις, για να είσαι ψυχολόγος πρέπει πρώτα να είσαι άνθρωπος και πολλοί δεν την έχουν αυτήν την ιδιότητα....Εγώ λέω να δοκιμάσω και όπου βγει...

----------


## donald_girl

> Τι να πεις, για να είσαι ψυχολόγος πρέπει πρώτα να είσαι άνθρωπος και πολλοί δεν την έχουν αυτήν την ιδιότητα....Εγώ λέω να δοκιμάσω και όπου βγει...


Δοκίμασε, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Όπως και να έχει οι άνθρωποι κανιβαλλίζουν, αν δεν το έκαναν θα ήταν όλα αλλιώς

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Δοκίμασε, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Όπως και να έχει οι άνθρωποι κανιβαλλίζουν, αν δεν το έκαναν θα ήταν όλα αλλιώς


Έχεις δίκιο... :Frown:

----------


## μαρκελα

Από την στιγμή που το "είδαμε" μέχρι εκεί που δεν παίρνει κι άλλο, το μόνο που σου μένει είναι να γυρίσεις στον παράδεισο, που λέγεται Ρόδος σαν νησί κυρίως το εννοώ και όλα θα φτιάξουν, νάσαι σίγουρη! Δεν υπάρχει κανένας ουσιαστικός λόγος να παραμένεις ακόμα.., οπότε λιγότερη αρνητική εκτίμηση, θα μειώσει και την διάθεση για κατάθλιψη.

----------


## Flumen

Έχεις κάνει τα λαθάκια σου. Το να πληρώνεις ολόκληρο σπίτι ΕΣΥ είσαι μεγάλη καφρίλα για τον δικό σου. Και μετά από όσα είπες επίσης λάθος ήταν που έμεινες με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. 
Αν θα νιώσεις καλύτερα να γυρίσεις Ρόδο, κάντο. Ελπίζω εκεί να βρεις και καμιά δουλεια ρε γαμώτο.. Και επίσης να αντέξεις και με τους δικούς σου. Και να μη σου λείψει και το αγόρι σου, που λογικά το διαλύετε.........

Τι να πω... Θα μου λείψεις αν φύγεις.

----------


## donald_girl

Σας γράφω πια από Ρόδο... Εδώ πλέον κάνω την προσπάθεια μ να βρω δουλειά... Θα δείξει...
Πολύ μοναξιά, δεν υπάρχει κανένας και τίποτα εδώ. Αλλά πλέον έχω συνηθησει και το έχω πάρει και απόφαση. δεν με νοιαζει η μοναξια μ, με νοιάζει να μη βρεθω να τρώω από τα σκουπίδια ή να ζητιανεύω

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Σας γράφω πια από Ρόδο... Εδώ πλέον κάνω την προσπάθεια μ να βρω δουλειά... Θα δείξει...
> Πολύ μοναξιά, δεν υπάρχει κανένας και τίποτα εδώ. Αλλά πλέον έχω συνηθησει και το έχω πάρει και απόφαση. δεν με νοιαζει η μοναξια μ, με νοιάζει να μη βρεθω να τρώω από τα σκουπίδια ή να ζητιανεύω


νόμιζω πως μας είχες πει ότι είχες ήδη βρει δουλειά στην Ρόδο (αν κάνω λάθος διορθωσε με). Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα κατ' ευχήν.  :Smile:  Με το αγόρι σου τι έγινε;

----------


## μαρκελα

> Σας γράφω πια από Ρόδο... Εδώ πλέον κάνω την προσπάθεια μ να βρω δουλειά... Θα δείξει...
> Πολύ μοναξιά, δεν υπάρχει κανένας και τίποτα εδώ. Αλλά πλέον έχω συνηθησει και το έχω πάρει και απόφαση. δεν με νοιαζει η μοναξια μ, με νοιάζει να μη βρεθω να τρώω από τα σκουπίδια ή να ζητιανεύω


Γειά σου donald_girl. Νομίζω ότι εσύ θα τα καταφέρεις, θα την βρεις την άκρη σίγουρα! Κάτι θα μηχανευτείς, μπορεί μάλιστα, 
να χρειαστούμε και τις ιδέες σου, που ξέρεις; Είναι πια θέμα επιβίωσης, εδώ που μας έφτασαν! Ο δικός σου ακολούθησε;
Μάλλον για να λες μοναξιά.., προφανώς τον άφησες με την μαμάκα!  :Smile:

----------


## donald_girl

> νόμιζω πως μας είχες πει ότι είχες ήδη βρει δουλειά στην Ρόδο (αν κάνω λάθος διορθωσε με). Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα κατ' ευχήν.  Με το αγόρι σου τι έγινε;



Όχι απλώς εδώ έχω δικο μ σπίτι και δεν πληρώνω ενοίκιο

----------


## donald_girl

> Γειά σου donald_girl. Νομίζω ότι εσύ θα τα καταφέρεις, θα την βρεις την άκρη σίγουρα! Κάτι θα μηχανευτείς, μπορεί μάλιστα, 
> να χρειαστούμε και τις ιδέες σου, που ξέρεις; Είναι πια θέμα επιβίωσης, εδώ που μας έφτασαν! Ο δικός σου ακολούθησε;
> Μάλλον για να λες μοναξιά.., προφανώς τον άφησες με την μαμάκα!


Μακάρι.......
Ο δικός μ φυσικά και δεν ακολούθησε. Ήταν σαφής "δεν μπορώ να αφήσω τη μάνα μ"

----------


## μαρκελα

> Μακάρι.......
> Ο δικός μ φυσικά και δεν ακολούθησε. Ήταν σαφής "δεν μπορώ να αφήσω τη μάνα μ"


Έχεις κάνει φαντάζομαι κάποιες πρώτες σκέψεις, για το πως θα "κινηθείς" από δω και πέρα. 
Το κλίμα στην οικογένεια πώς είναι; Μένεις με τους δικούς σου έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## donald_girl

> Έχεις κάνει φαντάζομαι κάποιες πρώτες σκέψεις, για το πως θα "κινηθείς" από δω και πέρα. 
> Το κλίμα στην οικογένεια πώς είναι; Μένεις με τους δικούς σου έτσι δεν είναι;


Από σκέψεις άλλο τίποτα...
Ευτυχως στο σπίτι δεν μου επιτίθενται- ακόμη, απλώς τσακώνονται μεταξυ τους

----------


## giati

ithela na sou po pos mou aresei para polu to pos grafeis.. 2 meres tora mpaino k diawazo apo tin arxi oli tin istoria sou kai xairomoun pote tha pao spiti gia na sunexiso.. pisteuo pos eisai dunati prosopikotita..parola auta pou grafeis emena enan dunamismo mou wgazeis..thelo na matho ti kaneis k pos eisai..

----------


## donald_girl

> ithela na sou po pos mou aresei para polu to pos grafeis.. 2 meres tora mpaino k diawazo apo tin arxi oli tin istoria sou kai xairomoun pote tha pao spiti gia na sunexiso.. pisteuo pos eisai dunati prosopikotita..parola auta pou grafeis emena enan dunamismo mou wgazeis..thelo na matho ti kaneis k pos eisai..


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως κάποιοι άνθρωποι με έχουν πει ξανά δυνατή, αλλά δεν το πολυπιστεύω... Αισθάνομαι πως λυγίζω έυκολα.

Τελικά... Με προσέλαβαν σε μια εφημερίδα που με είχαν για κάποιο καιρό "δοκιμαστικά"... Το γεγονός είναι πως δουλεύω σαν σκυλί περίπου 9 ώρες κάθε μέρα και τα λεφτά ψίχουλα... Πιο κάτω κι από βασικό μισθό- αλλά οι συμβάσεις έχουν καταργηθεί εξαιτίας μνημονίου χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη εάν ήδη ισχύουν νέοι κανόνες. Όπως και να έχει δεν είχα επιλογή... Ο φόβος της πείνας είναι σα τσεκούρι πάνω από το κεφαλι μ. Ήδη οι γονείς μ εγκρίθηκαν από την Πρόνοια να παίρνουν μερικά δωρεάν τρόφιμα. Κάθε χθες ήταν και καλύτερο σε αυτό το θέμα...
Κατά τα άλλα μοναξιά... Η μόνη επικοινωνία με "δικούς μ ανθρώπους" γίνεται μέσω skype όταν μιλάω με τον δικό μ στη Θεσσαλονίκη... Εδώ δεν υπάρχει κανείς. Μια φίλη π είχα κρατήσει από το σχολείο δεν μ συμπεριφέρθηκε κ τόσο καλά... Ο γκόμενος της με κορόιδευε στα μούτρα μ ( Ατάκες - μόνο το μπεγλερι σ λείπει- τώρα π θα πας τουαλέτα τιναξέ τον καλά. Ή ακόμη και τις πουτανες τις πληρώνουν και εσύ κάθεσαι τζάμπα και άλλα) και η τύπισσα δεν αντιδρούσε, οπότε δεν ξαναεπικοινώνησα και φυσικά ούτε και εκείνη μαζί μ. 
Το μόνο π έχω είναι η δουλειά, από κοινωνικές συναναστροφές γιοκ... Όχι πως είχα ποτέ ανθρώπους γύρω μου, εκτός από περιστασιακές συναναστροφές που έπειτα αναίτια εξαφανιζόντουσαν.
Θεωρώ πως οι άνθρωποι σχηματίζουν τον κύκλο τους από παιδιά και μετά δεν βάζουν καινουργιούς φίλους στη ζωή τους. Έτσι επειδή εγώ δεν είχα τίποτα παιδί και ήμουν εκείνη π κορόιδευαν και έδερναν και σήμερα δεν έχω κανένα. Είναι και μικρή κοινωνία η Ρόδος, είναι σαν να αναζητάω στους παλιούς δημιους μου να μπουν στη ζωή μου.
Αλλά μου λείπουν όλα. Μου λείπει να έχω και έναν άνθρωπο- άντρα δίπλα μου... Μου λείπει και η συναισθηματική και η σωματική επαφή- δε θα πω ψέμματα... 
To skype δεν αρκεί και δεν τον βλέπω λόγω χρημάτων να μπορεί να έρθει σύντομα.
Και μόνο που τα εξομολογούμαι αυτά μου έρχονται δάκρυα... 
Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κρατηθώ γενικώς... 
Δάκρυα............

----------


## donald_girl

O ήχος της απόλυτης μοναξιάς είναι η σιωπή...

----------


## linda

Donald girl, μόλις διάβασα την ιστορία σου. Με συγκίνησες πραγματικά. Σε θεωρώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά πολύ δυνατό άνθρωπο με πολύ κατασταλαγμένες απόψεις και θέσεις. Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στη Ρόδο.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι οι άνθρωποι σχηματίζουν τον κύκλο τους από παιδιά όπως γράφεις. Πιστεύω πως κάθε νέα αρχή είναι μια καινούργια ευκαιρία, αρκεί να μην την δούμε από την αρχή με αρνητισμό και απαισιοδοξία. Είναι ευκαιρία για νέους φίλους, νέες παραστάσεις, νέες σχέσεις. Όσο για την οικογένεια μας, αυτή δεν αλλάζει ποτέ. Το θέμα_για εμένα τουλάχιστον_ είναι αν εμείς τους αποδεχόμαστε όπως είναι, που σημαίνει ότι δεν μας εκπλήσει τίποτα και ουσιαστικά μαθαίνουμε τον εαυτό μας να μην πονά με τις πράξεις τους.

----------


## donald_girl

Linda σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
Τώρα ας μπω στο θέμα. 
Πως μπορείς να διατηρείς την αξιοπρέπεια σου στη δουλειά χωρίς να κινδυνέψεις να τη χάσεις; Πως μπορείς να οριοθετηθείς; Εκείνο που παρέλειψα να αναφέρω είναι πως μου συμπεριφέρονται σαν να είμαι "διανοητικά καθυστερημένη". Δεν είμαι σε θέση να αναλύσω το τι και το πως, δεν θέλω να τα σκέφτομαι και τώρα, ωστόσο συμβαίνουν. Με θεωρούν ξανθιά ηλίθια χωρίς να είμαι και χωρίς να έχω δώσει δικαιώματα. Το μόνο "δικαίωμα" που έχω δώσει είναι πως δεν ξέρω πολλά για τους εκεί τοπικούς άρχοντες και τώρα τους μαθαίνω, η αν ρωτήσω κάτι με περνάνε για μαλάκα (αν και μου είπαν ότι θέλω να το ρωτάω). Όπως και να έχει δουλεύω επι ένα δεκάωρο περίπου με υπερωρίες που δεν πρόκειται να τις πληρωθώ και με ελάχιστα χρήματα π είπανε θα πάρω, και μου μιλάνε λες και είμαι αδέσποτο σκυλί με τσιμπούρια... Αυτό είναι το ένα θέμα που προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι, αλλά δε θέλω να "παραγνωριστούμε"- καθένας τη δουλειά του και αντε....
Στο άλλο μέτωπο... Είναι πολύ δύσκολο που δεν υπάρχει κανείς να ανταλλάξω δυο κουβέντες. Είμαι σε πανικό για το πως θα κυλήσει στο εξής η ζωή μου. 
Όσων αφορά τις φιλίες, έχω πάψει εδώ και καιρό να έχω τέτοιες ελπίδες. Και γενικώς δεν είμαι ούτε άτομο που τραβάω την προσοχή, ούτε άτομο που θα καθίσει να παρακαλέσει για την παρέα των άλλων. Και οι άνθρωποι δεν με πλησιάζουν όπως τα κουνούπια το εντομοαπωθητικό. Επίσης έχω πολύ κακές εμπειρίες...
Σχετικά με τους άντρες... Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σκεφτώ πως θα αφήσω κάποιον άλλο να με πλησιάσει (γενικώς και με όποιο τρόπο) μια και φοβάμαι πολύ λόγω εμπειριών και από όσα βλέπω πως η πλειονότητα θα με δει απλώς σαν ένα κομμάτι κρέας που το πηδάει. Έχω νιώσει σε προηγούμενη σχέση- εκείνη που παλαιότερα έληξε άδοξα- να νιώθω πως εκπορνεύομαι και πως όλα γίνονται απλώς για τις ορέξεις κάποιου και πως πέρα από αυτό δεν υπάρχει τίποτα... Είχα παλαιότερα βγει εκτός εαυτού προσπαθώντας να είμαι Bimbo και τάχα σέξυ και αηδίες και καταπίεζα τον εαυτό μ να γίνω κάτι που δεν είμαι εγώ... Και μετά το χωρισμό εκείνο το είχα ρίξει στις ξεπέτες για να πουλήσω μαγκιά τάχα στον πρώην. Μετά όμως βρήκα κάποιον που με δέχθηκε όπως είμαι - τουλάχιστον σε αυτόν τον τομέα- και έπαψα να νιώθω την πίεση του "πρέπει να μοιάζεις έτσι"... Δεν πρόκειται λοιπόν να παίξω παιχνιδάκια για κανένα μαλάκα που θα με θέλει φτιαγμένη στην τρίχα και να μιλάω σαν "γατάκι" για να καυλώσει το πουλί του. Οπότε άκυρο... Και δεν υπάρχουν και πολλοί που να ήθελαν μια γυναίκα απλώς φυσιολογική που να μην έχει τη διάθεση να το παίξει πουτανιάρα γκόμενα. 
Και τέλος το πιο πρακτικό. Που ακριβώς θα γνωρίσω τον κόσμο είπαμε;;; θα αρχίσω να βγαίνω μόνη μ μήπως και κάποιος μου μιλήσει; Δεν παίζει....
Φευ!

----------


## donald_girl

και κοίτα να δεις που η σιωπή ειναι παντού γύρω....

----------


## Flumen

Με τέτοιο μυαλο και σκέψεις δε θα αλλάξει κάτι. Ό,τι κι αν πέρασες δε μπορείς να περάσεις το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου σα τη γρια που βρίζει τους πάντες.. :P
Πολλή απαισιοδοξία και πολλή αρνητικότητα και άρνηση. Καλά κάνεις. Αλλά όσο το κάνεις να μη γκρινιάζεις για μοναξιά. Κόσμο μπορείς να γνωρίσεις όταν αρχίσεις να κάνεις πράγματα στην πόλη. Υπάρχουν εθελοντικά προγράμματα, μαθήματα, οτιδήποτε. Ακόμα και το να συχνάζεις σε ένα καφέ με ένα βιβλίο. Είναι σεβαστή επιλογή σου να πιστεύεις αυτά για τον κόσμο - αλλά να μην παραπονιέσαι για μοναξιά. Γιατί αν εσύ πιστεύεις για σένα πως είσαι καλό παιδί και άξια φίλη και σύντροφος, τοτε σημαίνει πως δεν είσαι η εξαίρεση στον κόσμο και ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι πολλοί. Για ότι επιθυμείς για τη ζωή σου προσπάθησε. Αλλιώς μη γκρινιάζεις.

Για τη δουλειά τώρα... Τουμπέκα :P Δε μπορείς να κάνεις τπτ, εκτός απο το να μη παίρνεις προσωπικά αυτά που λέγονται. Υπάρχουν κάποια αρθρα και βιβλία για το πως να αντιμετωπίζεις το εργασιακο περιβαλλον χωρίς να επηρρεάζεσαι.

Φιλιά

----------


## donald_girl

Σορρυ, εκ του ασφαλούς είναι πολύ εύκολο να το λες αυτό. Έξω από το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέγονται

----------


## donald_girl

Το παρακάτω το ανέβασα πριν λίγο στο σαιτ μ. Είναι σχετικό οποτε το ανεβάζω και εδω...

Μερικές φορές νιώθω πως πρέπει να μιλήσω για να μην εκραγώ... Αλλά επειδή δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω προτιμώ να γράψω. Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι καλό να αναφέρομαι σε προσωπικά ζητήματα και να “ξεγυμνώνομαι” στο σάιτ μου, μια και πολλοί ξέρουν την ταυτότητα μου. Από την άλλη δεν έχω και κάτι να κρύψω...
Η ιστορία μου αυτή ξεκινά περίπου πριν από δυο χρόνια. Τότε, έπειτα από έναν πολύ άσχημο χωρισμό είπα να κάνω μια νέα αρχή, και την έκανα! Ξαφνικά βρήκα ό,τι πραγματικά ζητούσα. Βρήκα έναν άνθρωπο να ξέρει πραγματικά να στέκεται δίπλα μου. Μαζί του έπαψα πια να φοβάμαι. Λίγους μήνες μετά αποφασίσαμε να μείνουμε μαζί. Τα πράγματα δεν ήταν εύκολα, μα υπήρχε μεγάλη θέληση και λαχτάρα να φτάσουμε εκεί που ονειρευόμασταν. Επιπλώσαμε το σπίτι μας από το τίποτα, χωρίς πολλά χρήματα. Βρίσκαμε πράγματα δωρεάν σε φόρουμ, αγοράζαμε ό,τι μπορούσαμε ένα-ένα... Μία, μία καρέκλα... Τίποτα δεν μας πτοούσε όσο είχαμε ο ένας τον άλλο. Ήμασταν ευτυχισμένοι. Ώσπου μια μέρα έχασε τη δουλειά του και εγώ δεν μπορούσα να βρω δουλειά... Είπαμε θα παλέψουμε, αλλά μετά αρχίσαμε να έχουμε χρέη! Δυο χρόνια μετά, και έπειτα από την άσχημη, πολύ πρόσφατη εμπειρία μιας εργασίας από την οποία δεν πληρώθηκα ποτέ τα δεδουλευμένα μου, η μόνη λύση ήταν να αφήσω τη Θεσσαλονίκη και να γυρίσω πίσω στη Ρόδο στο πατρικό μου.
Το όνειρο πέθανε στις 23 του περασμένου Φεβρουαρίου, όταν ανέβηκα στο αεροπλάνο για να γυρίσω πίσω. Αναγκάστηκα, δεν το ήθελα ποτέ! Και έτσι τώρα πια σας γράφω από τη Ρόδο, από το σπίτι που γεννήθηκα και μεγάλωσα. Το μόνο θετικό στην όλη ιστορία είναι πως εδώ βρέθηκε μια δουλειά σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Ωστόσο, εδώ δεν έχω τίποτα. Όλη μου η ζωή είναι στη Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν μπορώ να βρίσκομαι εκεί. Τα μόνα ζωντανά πλάσματα με τα οποία επικοινωνώ είναι τα σκυλιά μου. Δεν υπάρχουν γνωστοί, δεν υπάρχουν φίλοι, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Είμαι εγώ και ο εαυτός μου επάνω σε αυτό το νησί του Αιγαίου. Είμαι σαν ναυαγός επάνω σε μια σχεδία που ταξιδεύει μεσοπέλαγα για να φτάσει στο πουθενά...
Τι θέλω να πω με όλα αυτά; Πως δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια να ζήσει κανείς τη ζωή που επιθυμεί. Δε δίνεται η δυνατότητα στους νέους ανθρώπους να χτίσουν τη ζωή τους, ούτε να δημιουργήσουν οικογένειες. Η μόνη “ευκαιρία” είναι το ταξίδι με αφετηρία το πουθενά, που έχει ταυτόχρονα και την ίδια κατάληξη, το πουθενά...
Σας αφήνω για να συνεχίσω το μοναχικό μου ταξίδι. Σας αφήνω για να κατευθυνθώ με τη σχεδία μου στο... πουθενά!
Καλό σας βράδυ ιντερνετικοί μου φίλοι!

----------


## Flumen

> Σορρυ, εκ του ασφαλούς είναι πολύ εύκολο να το λες αυτό. Έξω από το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέγονται


Ποιο εκ του ασφαλούς? Επειδή με έχεις γνωρίσει κιόλας και σου χω μιλήσει για μένα δεν περίμενα να χεις αυτή την ιδέα.

Αυτό που πίστευα οτι έπρεπε να πω για ΚΑΛΟ είναι ότι δε μπορεί να παραπονιέσαι για μοναξιά και απο την άλλη να μην προσπαθείς για αυτό και να μην έχεις πίστη στους ανθρώπους.

Εύχομαι πραγματικά στο άμεσο μέλλον να σου τύχουν όμορφα πράγματα και να είσαι καλά.

----------


## donald_girl

Πως μπορεί να εξηγηθούν τα 20 συνεχόμενα έτη ατυχίας; 
Λοιπόν... *Στη δουλειά που ήμουν με απέλυσαν την περασμένη Τρίτη. Μία τύπισσα εκεί μέσα είχε βάλει στο μάτι τη συγκεκριμένη θέση, έλεγε για μένα μαλακίες παντού με αποτέλεσμα να πάρω πόδι... Γιατί άλλωστε να είναι το 25χρόνο στη θέση της υπέυθυνης και όχι μια 40 φεύγα, τάχα καταξιωμένη με ισχυρούς Πασοκικούς δεσμούς που γιος βουλευτή του Πασόκ της έφερε χωρίς ντροπή τούρτες για να τη γλείψει....* Αυτό είναι ένα μικρό παράδειγμα των όσων είδα εκεί μέσα. Για περισσότερα κατ ιδίαν. Αλλά δεν ήταν καθόλου τυχαίο που με έκαναν να φτύσω το γάλα που με τάιζε η μάνα μου εκεί μέσα. Δεν έφυγα από μόνη μ και έτσι με απέλυσαν...
Είπα λοιπόν να μην το βάλω κάτω- αρχικά... Κατέβασα και είδα και "το μυστικό", αγόρασα και το βιβλίο, και άρχισα να μασάω την καραμέλα πως ό,τι σκεφτώ πως θέλω μπορώ να το αποκτήσω και είναι νόμος το σύμπαντος... Πήγα και πήρα και ένα σταυρό και ένα ματάκι... Φοβήθηκα γενικώς και είπα να κάνω κάτι μπας και ξορκίσω την ατυχία.
Την επόμενη της απόλυσης μου πάει και αυτοκτονεί ο 77χρόνος στο Σύνταγμα, και όλοι αρχίζουν να τον λένε ήρωα, ξεχνώντας πως αυτά τα περιστατικά είναι καθημερινά αλλά κανείς δεν ασχολείται μαζί τους. 
Για το θέμα είχα γράψει σε mailing list που μιλούσε για ηρωικό θάνατο τα παρακάτω:
"Ναι αλλά και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που έχασαν- χάνουν τη ζωή τους επειδή τους πνίγουν τα χρέη και έχουν από πάνω τους τον πέλεκυ της πείνας, δεν έχουν σημασία επειδή δεν αυτοκτόνησαν στο Σύνταγμα; Αυτούς δεν τους δολοφόνησε το κράτος;
Πιστεύω πως πρέπει να ρίξουμε την προσοχή μας σε όλα τα θύματα της κατάστασης, και όχι μόνο σε όσα ακουγονται- φαίνονται...

Αν εγώ σιωπηλά αυτοκτονήσω σε μια σκοτεινή γωνιά του σπιτιού μου, θα δώσει κανείς σημασία; Και όμως οι ίδιοι λόγοι θα με έχουν ωθήσει εκεί... Τι να πω; Ο,τι πήγα και έκανα μια δουλεια όπου ήμουν εκει 11 ωρες τη μέρα και δε ζητησα να μ πληρωθούν οι υπερωρίες και με πέταξαν σαν το σκυλί όταν κατάλαβαν οτι μπορούν και με ένα άτομο λιγοτερο; Οτι εγώ έκανα ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσα, αλλά δεν είχε σημασία επειδή δεν ήμουν βύσμα και δεν είχα πασοκικές φιλίες; Αν θέλετε λεπτομέριες μπορώ να σας πω κατ ιδίαν...
Γεγονός είναι όμως πως αν εμένα πεθάνουν οι γονείς μ, εγώ θα τρώω από τα σκουπίδια. Και όχι δεν θα καθίσω να το ζήσω αυτό. Θα βάλω τέλος. Ξέρετε οι γονείς δεν ζουν αιώνια, και επίσης δεν έχουν να μου αφήσουν ούτε 1 ευρώ.... Πείτε μου εσείς τι εναλλακτικές έχω;
Με τη μετακόμηση κατάφερα τουλάχιστον να μην έχω να πληρώνω νοικι και να αυξάνονται τα χρέη μου. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι λύση όταν δεν έχεις εισόδημα. Λοιπόν, για πείτε μου ποιο είναι το δικό μου το μέλλον; Ήμουν - είμαι κανένα άτομο χωρίς ικανότητες ή κανενα άτομο που του αρέσει να ξύνεται; Όχι! Απλώς δεν υπάρχουν εκεί έξω ευκαιρίες- ειδικότερα εάν δεν έχεις γνωριμίες... Τι να σας πω; Πως άτομο στην εφημερίδα που ήμουν έκανε μονίμως τραγικά λάθη αλλά έμεινε λόγω μέσου και εκδιώχθηκα εγώ επειδή δεν είχα καμία γνωριμία και δεν είχα πλάτες; Έχω να σας πω άπειρα παραδείγματα, αρκεί να μου το ζητήσετε....
Αν λοιπόν εγώ κάνω ότι και ο 77χρόνος, η δική μου αυτοκτονία δεν θα είναι πολιτική; Και να σας πω και κάτι.... Αυτός την έζησε τη ζωή του, καλά κακά δεν ξέρω, αλλά την έζησε! Εμένα γιατί να μη μου δίνουν την ευκαιρία να ζήσω δηλαδή;;; Ακούω τους λόγους, να ξέρω σε τι ευθύνομαι και δεν το έχω αντιληφθεί!
Κοιτάω άλλα άτομα της ηλικιάς μου και βλέπω τα εξής... Όλοι από τη σχολή μου- και από αλλού- που ήτανε στην ΠΑΣΠ με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο βολευτήκανε.... Άλλοι πάλι - ειδικά εδώ στη Ρόδο- κληρονόμησαν επιχειρήσεις από γονείς και τώρα παριστάνουν τους άνετους με ξένα κόλυβα. Υπάρχουν όμως και εκείνοι που δεν ήτανε στην ΠΑΣΠ και δεν κληρονόμησαν. Για αυτούς το μέλλον είναι το ίδιο ζοφερό με το δικό μου. Ποια είναι η λύση για να μην τρελαθείς;
Θα σας το θέσω διαφορετικά, και με πιο φιλοζωικό τρόπο... Αν δεν υπάρξει καμία ευκαιρία, και χάσω τους γονείς μου και φτάσω σε σημείο ανέχειας- πολυ κοντά είναι- και χαθώ στη συνέχεια και εγώ θα έχετε 2 ακόμη αδέσποτα να φροντίσετε ύστερα από το δικό μου το θανατο.
Δε με ρίχνει ούτε το γεγονός πως δεν έχω φίλους εδώ, ούτε πως η σχέση μου είναι στη Θεσσαλονικη, ούτε πως είμαι εντελώς μόνη μου μέρα και νύχτα με μόνη παρέα τα ζώα μου. Για αυτούς τους παράγοντες δεν νοιάζομαι. Το να μη μπορώ να μου εξασφαλίσω ούτε τα βασικά είναι τεράστιο θέμα και δεν έχει να κάνει με το μυαλό και τις σκέψεις μου, αλλά με γεγονότα...
Είμαι σίγουρη πως όλα αυτά που λέω εγώ πάνω κάτω θα τα είχε συζητήσει στο παρελθόν και ο κάθε αυτόχειρας. Το θέμα είναι πως δεν άλλαξε κάτι και απλώς οδηγήθηκαν εκεί. Τι διαφορά έχουν όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι από τα πρόβατα που κατά χιλιάδες θα σφαγιαστούν για το Πάσχα; Ξέρετε κάτι όμως για αυτούς τους ανθρώπους κανένας δεν κλαίει... Το βλέπω και από τους δικούς μου αυτό. Συγκινούνται και δακρύζουν με σαπουνόπερες, με προβλήματα ψεύτικων ανθρώπων που δεν υφίστανται. Για μένα όμως δεν θα κλάψουν.... Την ώρα που εγώ ρίχνω δάκρυα, ή που παλεύω με κάθε τρόπο, εκείνοι στρογγυλοκάθονται και χαζεύουν το Mega και συμπάσχουν με τους ήρωες τους. Όλα εικονική πραγματικότητα.
Δεν ξέρω... Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο... Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι πως όλα ξεχνιούνται και όλοι χάνονται στη δική τους καθημερινότητα. Δεν είναι μόνο ο 77χρονος, δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ που φοβάμαι τι θα απογίνω, είναι χιλιάδες, αλλά .... Βλεπετε να αλλάζει κάτι;"

Και μετά ...Προσπαθώ να παραμείνω ψύχραιμη... Προσπαθώ να μην πέσω και να είμαι χάλια. Αλλά....
*Λοιπόν, πάω την Παρασκευή σε μια εταιρεία που έψαχναν γραμματέα. Βλέπει το βιογραφικό μου το αφεντικό και ενθουσιάζεται και αρχίζει να με εκθειάζει. "Είσαι το πιο αξιόλογο άτομο που έχει περάσει ως τώρα. Και έρχονται κάτι κοριτσάκια που δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται και νομίζουν πως τα ξέρουν όλα. Και να σε χαίρονται οι γονείς σου" και τέτοια λόγια πάνω κάτω... Μου είπε να τον καλέσω το πρωί σήμερα. Παίρνω... Μου λέει πάρε με κατά τη 1.30, ξαναπαίρνω και μου λέει : "Ναι το είδαμε... Δεν μπορούμε να σε πάρουμε" και το κλείνει! Ε τώρα εγώ τι να σκεφτώ;;; Και πόσο ψύχραιμη να μείνω; Πως;;;*
Δεν ξέρω τι να σκεφτώ, ούτε τι να κάνω....

Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω τη λέξη κουράγιο και να κάνω κουράγιο... ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## ania

Donald_girl, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο τόσο για την αιτιολογημένη και "πολιτική" αυτοκτονία του ατόμου στο Σύνταγμα (στην πόλη μου αυτοκτονίες νέων από 19 έως 45 χρονών και απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας καμιά ντουζίνα αλλά δεν είδα να γίνονται θέμα στα Αθηναϊκά πρακτορεία ειδήσεων! ), όσο και για την εργασιακή κατάσταση της χώρας. 

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως ΕΣΥ θα βρεις δουλειά. Και πάντα θα έχεις δουλειά. Και θα προκόψεις στη ζωή σου. Έχεις, όπως αναφέρεις, τα τυπικά προσόντα, ψάχνεις και σε παρεμφερή επαγγέλματα, ζεις και σε μεγάλη πόλη...Οπότε μη σε παίρνει από κάτω. Βολτάρισμα με Βιογραφικά σε φάκελο και χτύπα πόρτες και εκεί που δε ζητάνε. 
Δε σε φοβάμαι εσένα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

..ντοναλντ, δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η κατάσταση στη χώρα και εδώ που τα λέμε πάντα έτσι ήταν, απλά τώρα είναι δέκα φορές χειρότερα.
δυστυχώς το να την αναλύουμε να την κατακρίνουμε, να φρικάρουμε και να απογοητευόμαστε, το μόνο που κερδίζουμε είναι...χαμένος χρόνος.
Έχουμε πέσει σε μια μαύρη θάλασσα και το μόνο που μας σώνει είναι να κολυμπήσουμε ο καθένας με τα δικά του εφόδια και να τα καταφέρουμε ή να χαθούμε.

----------


## donald_girl

> Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως ΕΣΥ θα βρεις δουλειά. Και πάντα θα έχεις δουλειά. Και θα προκόψεις στη ζωή σου. Έχεις, όπως αναφέρεις, τα τυπικά προσόντα, ψάχνεις και σε παρεμφερή επαγγέλματα, ζεις και σε μεγάλη πόλη...Οπότε μη σε παίρνει από κάτω. Βολτάρισμα με Βιογραφικά σε φάκελο και χτύπα πόρτες και εκεί που δε ζητάνε. 
> Δε σε φοβάμαι εσένα!


Έχω μια τετραετία να δουλέψω συστηματικά, και τότε που δούλευα δούλευα μαύρα. Στις δουλειές που αποφάσισαν να μ βάλουν ένσημα, στην πρώτη δεν με πλήρωσαν τα δεδουλευμένα μου και δεν πρόκειται να τα πάρω ποτε από ό,τι φαίνεται... Και η τελευταία κράτησε μισό μήνα με πρόσληψη και άλλο μισο "δοκιμαστικα"- δωρεάν... Και μετά πάλι στα χαμένα... Από την πρώτη μέρα που βγήκα στην αγορά εργασίας το 2007 παλεύω και όλο @@ παίρνω. Και φυσικά σ όλο αυτό το διάστημα μάζεψα μόλις 40 ένσημα (2007-2012)!!! 
Δεν ξέρω... Αν μπορέσω να βρω κάτι σε άλλη πόλη ή χώρα θα πάω. Δυο είναι οι επιλογές- μετανάστευση η μία, θάνατος η άλλη. 
Αν στο μεταξύ αυτοκτονήσω σας παρακαλώ να με κηδέψετε και μένα με τιμές όπως έκαναν για τον 77χρόνο και να κάνετε το θάνατο μου είδηση στα Μέσα. Και μένα η αυτοκτονία μου θα είναι για λόγους πολιτικούς, και μένα θα με έχουν δολοφονήσει επειδή με καταδίκασαν στο να μη μου δώσουν ούτε μία ευκαιρία... Οπότε... Πιο μάγκας ήταν αυτός επείδη ήταν μέλος του "Δεν Πληρώνω";

----------


## ania

Πολλά παιδιά είναι σαν εσένα, σαν εμένα, που είδαν τη δύσκολη όψη της εργασιακής ρουτίνας. Κάποιοι τυχεροί βρήκαν άμεσα δουλειά, στον τομέα τους και όλα νόμιμα. Κάποιοι άλλοι ταλαιπωρούνται. Τα πέρασα (και τα περνάω;  :Cool:  ) κι εγώ αυτά που αναφέρεις...και πολλά άλλα νέα, μορφωμένα παιδιά, με ικανότητες που δεν εκτιμώνται, δυστυχώς. Κάποια στιγμή θα δικαιωθούμε, ελπίζω. Δεν ξέρω πότε...ε...κι αυτό με στενοχωρεί. 
Απλά, να έχεις στο νου σου πως σε μία δουλειά κερδίζει (πέρα από τα τυπικά, από το γνωστό "μέσον", από την καλή του μοίρα, κλπ-κλπ) και ο έχων ευελιξία. Αν μπορείς να είσαι ουδέτερη με συναδέλφους και αφεντικά, να μην λες πολλά-πολλά (από εργασιακά εκ των έσω μέχρι προσωπικά), να κρατάς ένα ήρεμο και ευέλικτο προφίλ που συνεργάζεται ήρεμα ακόμα και με τον πιο στριφνό μέσα στη δουλειά. 
Είτε σε κρατήσουν είτε όχι, να ξέρεις πως αυτό είναι και η "συστατική" σου επιστολή για το μέλλον (στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, πόσοι είμαστε νομίζεις; Λες, λ.χ. "δούλεψα εκεί...", στον νέο εργοδότη, και εκείνος με ένα τηλ μαθαίνει τι και πως...). Καλά είναι να έχεις αφήσει πίσω μια καλή εικόνα. 
Όσο γίνεται, βέβαια, γιατί τα νιάτα έχουν όρεξη, αντίδραση και φασαρία με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται και δεν περιορίζεται εύκολα. Απλά προσπάθησε  :Wink:

----------


## donald_girl

Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα...
Σήμερα χτύπησα την πόρτα και σε ένα τουριστικό και σε ένα εστιατόριο που ζητούσαν άτομα. Και παντού η αντιμετώπιση η ίδια- "αφού δεν έχεις ξανακάνει αυτή τη δουλειά, τι θέλεις εδώ;"
Και που έχεις δουλέψει; "Σε πωλήσεις σταθερής τηλεφωνίας, σε εφημερίδες, σε περιοδικά και σε μια ΜΚΟ".... Ααααααα!
Και παντού έτσι... Δεν έχεις ξανακάνει αυτό; Τι να σε κάνω;

Λοιπόν ορθά κοφτά. Θα προσπαθήσω λίγο ακόμη γνωρίζοντας πως δεν πρόκειται να βγει απολύτως τίποτα. Μετά όμως θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου και θα εγκαταλείψω με κάποιο τρόπο τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο. ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΛΟ, ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ , και πλέον αφού συνειδητοποίησα πως όσα λέει το "the secret" είναι μπαρούφες μπορώ να το βροντοφωνάζω πως δεν πρόκειται, μα δεν πρόκειται να καθίσω να τα ζω άλλο όλα αυτά. Αν είχαν έστω και μια ελπίδα θα ήταν όλα αλλιώς αλλά δεν ελπίζω σε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και έχω βαρεθεί τα ευχολόγια και τα "κάτι θα γίνει, και μην απελπίζεσαι και και και...". Δε θα περιμένω να φτάσω στο σημείο να μείνω άστεγη- που θα γίνει- για να δώσω το τέλος. Τουλάχιστον να έχω μια αξιοπρεπη κηδεία... Διαφορετικά, χωρίς φίλους και συγγενείς, θα με πετάξουνε σίγουρα σε κανένα ρέμα, η απλώς θα σαπίσω όπου πεθάνω.

----------


## giati

mporeis na ertheis Athina? exeis kapoion edo? Pantos epeidi se parakoloutho..an fugeis, swino k ego mazi sou.

----------


## ania

Βρε παιδιά, μην κάνετε έτσι! Άνοιξε ο καιρός, όλα τα τουριστικά μέρη, παραθαλάσσια και νησιά, ζητούν νέους και παρέχουν διαμονή και διατροφή. ΟΚ δουλεύεις πολλές ώρες και κάθε μέρα, αλλά είσαι κοντά στη θάλασσα, κάνεις γνωριμίες, εξασφαλίζεις τα βασικά, δουλεύεις από Πάσχα μέχρι Οκτώβρη και μετά σου μένει και μια καλή αποταμίευση και ένα επίδομα ανεργίας μέχρι να βρεις κάτι καλό. Ψαχτείτε λίγο και μην μένετε στη φάση του όλα είναι χάλια και θα την κάνω από τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο. Όλοι τα ίδια περνάμε. Αν είναι να το κάνουμε ομαδικώς να έχει και την αίγλη του. Ε...μα πια! Δε θέλω να σας ακούω να το βάζετε κάτω. ΠΟΤΕ!

----------


## donald_girl

> Βρε παιδιά, μην κάνετε έτσι! Άνοιξε ο καιρός, όλα τα τουριστικά μέρη, παραθαλάσσια και νησιά, ζητούν νέους και παρέχουν διαμονή και διατροφή. ΟΚ δουλεύεις πολλές ώρες και κάθε μέρα, αλλά είσαι κοντά στη θάλασσα, κάνεις γνωριμίες, εξασφαλίζεις τα βασικά, δουλεύεις από Πάσχα μέχρι Οκτώβρη και μετά σου μένει και μια καλή αποταμίευση και ένα επίδομα ανεργίας μέχρι να βρεις κάτι καλό. Ψαχτείτε λίγο και μην μένετε στη φάση του όλα είναι χάλια και θα την κάνω από τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο. Όλοι τα ίδια περνάμε. Αν είναι να το κάνουμε ομαδικώς να έχει και την αίγλη του. Ε...μα πια! Δε θέλω να σας ακούω να το βάζετε κάτω. ΠΟΤΕ!


Έχεις προσπαθήσει αλήθεια να ζητήσεις δουλειά σε κάποιο παραθαλάσσιο μέρος και σου είπαν έλα, έλα να δουλέψεις για μας; Λοιπόν, ας τα πάμε από την αρχή τα πράγματα. Μπορεί να μην έχω αλλάξει τον τόπο διαμονής στο προφίλ μου, αλλά ΖΩ ΣΤΗ ΡΟΔΟ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ!!! Και ξέρεις τι μου λένε όταν πηγαίνω να ζητήσω δουλειά; "ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΣΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ, ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ, ΕΣΤΙΑΤΟΡΙΟ, ΜΠΑΡΑΚΙ ΤΙ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΕΔΩ; ΗΡΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ; ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ;" . Λοιπόν, να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το εξής. 1ον αυτή την ελπίδα περι ευκαιριών στο παραθαλάσσιο μέρος είχα όταν ήρθα εδώ το Φεβρουάριο και για να μην πληρώνω ενοίκιο στη Θεσσαλονικη επίσης. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως φαίνονται ωραία και καλά εξωτερικά και από μακριά. Η Ελλάδα είναι παντού και δολοφονεί τα παιδιά της. Σε όλες τις δουλειές δουλεύει το σόι και το βύσμα του εκάστοτε εργοδότη. Και δεν έχω σόι ούτε και βύσμα. Κατά δεύτερον δεν βρίσκομαι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση, ούτε επειδή επαναπαύτηκα με την "κατάθλιψη" μου, ούτε επειδή κοιτάω τον ουρανό και δεν χτυπάω πόρτες. Οι πόρτες είναι άπειρες καθημερινά, απλώς είναι χαμένος κόπος μια και είναι κλειδαμπαρωμένες και κλειστές. Οπότε μην προσπαθείτε να αρνηθείτε την ύπαρξη αυτής της πραγματικότητας. Για καποιους ανθρώπους έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και δεν βοηθάει, ούτε η θετική σκέψη και ούτε καν η ίδια τους η προσπάθεια. Έτσι είναι, έτσι πάει και δεν αλλάζει!

----------


## donald_girl

Και ο κύκλος συνεχίζεται... Φυσικά ξέρω οι άνθρωποι αρέσκονται στα ευχάριστα και όχι στα δυσάρεστα, ακόμη και αν είναι ψέμματα τα ευχάριστα. Για αυτό και είχε τέτοια μεγάλη απήχηση η φράση "Λεφτά Υπάρχουν"... 
Τουλάχιστον αν θέλετε, σ αυτές τις εκλογές ας μη ψηφίσουμε εκείνους που μας λεηλαησαν

----------


## donald_girl

Constantly thinking of suicide... Λοιπόν εκείνο που με σταματάει είναι ο φόβος του πόνου, του αφόρητου πόνου όταν θα πεθαίνω. Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό δεν θα ήμουν εδώ να τρώω όλα τα σκατά για να ζω μια ζωή που δεν επέλεξα και φύτρωσα απλώς επειδή μια μέρα οι γονείς μου είχανε καύλες.. Για ποιο λόγο είμαι εδώ ακριβώς; Για να υποφέρω ; 25 χρόνια πόνου ειναι αρκετά νομίζω. Δεν χρειάζονται άλλα 50 για να πληρώσω εγώ για τις ορμές των γονιών μου και για το γεγονός πως δεν ξόδεψαν λεφτά για καπότες

----------


## Flumen

Αυτό νιώθεις δλδ? Οτι ήρθες τυχαία και χωρίς κανένα λόγο και σκοπό?
Επίσης ξέρεις οτι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι γύρω που παιρνούν χειρότερα απο εμάς. Αν πιστεύεις οτι δεν έχεις ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ελπίδα να ευτυχήσεις κάποια μέρα.. κανείς δε μπορεί να σου αλλάξει γνώμη. Ότι κι αν κάνεις, καλή τύχη απο μένα.  :Smile:

----------


## donald_girl

Ναι δεν πιστεύω πως θα έχω ποτέ καμία απολύτως ευκαιρία. Δεν έχω μέσο, κανένα μέσο και αυτό είναι το κλειδί. Τρώω πόρτες από το 2007. Και ακόμη περισσότερες από το τέλος του 2009 και μετά. Το έχω πει και το ξαναλέω, για να έχεις δουλειά πρέπει να ήσουν Πασπίτης ή Δαπίτης ή να έχεις ξαδέρφη τη Μπακογιάννη. Και φυσικά πάντα ακούω "Τι σκεφτόσουν όταν σπούδαζες αυτό; Δεν ήξερες πως είναι άχρηστο;". Τα του εξωτερικού δεν τα πιστεύω. Ξέρω άτομα που επέστρεψαν στην Ελλάδα για παρόμοιους λόγους. Επίσης δεν πιστεύω πως πηγαίνοντας κάπου μετανάστης θα σε περιμένουν με ανοιχτη αγκαλια να σ δώσουν εργασία . Και γιατί να μην πάρουν ντόπιους δλδ; Αλλά και ρόδινα να ήταν εκεί, χωρίς μία πως να πας; Και πως θα πληρώσεις ενοίκιο και φαγητό μέχρι να πληρωθείς; 
Σίγουρα σας ακουγομαι σαν εντελώς παρανοική, αλλά δεν είμαι.
Όσο για το υπάρχουν και χειρότερα, μόνο άτομα ετοιμοθανατα με καρκίνο ή άλλες αρρωστιες πιστεύω είναι χειρότερα από μένα. Αλλιώς δεν το πιστεύω.
Και ναι, μόνο ο φόβος του πόνου κατά το θάνατο με κρατάει στον πόνο της ζωής. Να μην έχετε καμία αμφιβολία πως εάν ανα πάσα στιγμή έβρισκα ένανα ανωδυνο τρόπο να τελειώνω θα το έκανα χωρίς κανένα απολύτως δισταγμό. Και να πιστεύω χωρίς σκοπό και τυχαία βρέθηκα εδώ. Και τίποτα λιγότερο, τίποτα περισσότερο

----------


## edim

donald_girl καλησπερα! σε διαβαζω απο χτες, εχω αφιερωθει στα θεματα σου πραγματικα!.....αρχικα θα σου λεγα οτι εισαι παρα πολυ δυνατη, εγω πιθανοτατα να ειχα παρει αλλες αποφασεις οσον αφορα την ζωη μου..οχι και τοσο αισιοδοξες αλλα ας μην επεκταθω!..δεν φταις εσυ οπως και κανενα παιδι για τα λαθη των γονιων του...σταματα να σε προβληματιζει πως θα σε δουνε και τι θα σου πουν και ποσο θα σε στηριξουν....στην τελικη αυτοι σε εφεραν στον κοσμο, ας επωμιστουν τις συνεπειες με την εννοια οτι οτιδηποτε και να εχεις θα πρεπει αν οχι να σε βοηθησουν, να σε ανεχτουν!..οσον αφορα το αγορι σου, μακρια απο μαμακηδες!!! δεν εχω πολλες εμπειριες καθοτι αργησα πολυ να διεισδυσω σε τετοια θεματα(you know) αλλα η λιγη εμπειρια που εχω μου διδαξε οτι αντρας που κρεμεται απο τα φουστανια της μανας του στην ηλικια μας, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ αλλα γελοιο ανθρωπακι!...παραδειγμα εγω: ειχα ξεπερασει τους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους και οταν εκανα την πρωτη μου σχεση στα 20+ μου ξαναδημιουργηθηκαν εξαιτιας της μανας του λεγαμενου...παντου εβλεπε λαθος συμπεριφορες.(ειμαι που ειμαι απο την φυση μου ενοχικο ατομο, με εκανε χειροτερα)..και καλα την εβλεπα και δεν της μιλουσα, την σχολιαζα κτλ...που πραγματικα, παιδια, και σε πολυ καλη σχολη ημουν (τωρα ειμαι πτυχιουχος βεβαια) και πολυ σωστη οικογενεια με ειχε μεγαλωσει αρα κατ'επεκταση ειχα τροπους και ηθικες αξιες τις οποιες μια μ*****σμενη μανα κολλημενη με το κελεπουρι της, πηγε να μου τα ισοπεδωσει! οποτε ειπαμε...ΜΑΚΡΙΑ! ...δεν εχεις φιλες, ε? ουτε και εγω..αλλα να σου πω κατι..δεν με νοιαζει...απο το να εχω και να με θαβουν , προτιμω να μην εχω! αλλωστε ο θεσμος "φιλια" εκλειπει....οι περισσοτεροι απλα συμβιβαζονται με κατι λιγοτερο καλο!..ε, οχι δεν θελω...προτιμω να εχω την αδερφη μου...αλλα και αδερφη να μην υπαρχει σε σενα ή σε οποιον/α αλλον/η καλυτερα μονος/η ή με διαδικτυακους φιλους που βιωνουν τον ιδιο πονο και ανησυχιες με σενα! οταν ειχα την βουλιμια ξερεις ποσο ειχα βοηθηθει απο αντιστοιχους ιστοτοπους? οι διαδικτυακοι μου φιλοι με βοηθουσαν γιατι καναμε κοινο αγωνα. εστω και αν εγω τους εβλεπα φιλους, εστω και αν αυτο ηταν πλανη στο κεφαλι μου, με βοηθησαν γιατι βαδιζαμε στον ιδιο δρομο, ειχαμε τους ιδιους προβληματισμους και αναγκες!...δεν σε ξερω αλλα η ιστορια σου με συγκινησε πολυ...και σου απανταω γιατι πιστευω πως αξιζεις...απλα παρε την ζωη στα χερια σου!...η οικονομικη κατασταση βεβαια δεν μας αφηνει και πολλα περιθωρια για να ενεργουμε αυτοτελως αλλα οτι και οσο μπορεις!.....η ζωη ειναι μικρη και πρεπει να την ζησουμε!! εισαι ακομα 25 ετων!....εχεις ολοκληρη την ζωη μπροστα σου....σταματα να μιζεριαζεις! τα λεω για να τα ακουω και εγω που η ζωη μου ειναι μαμ, κακα και νανι!... και εννοειται πως δεν εισαι παρανοικη, οι καταστασεις μας ωθουν να γινομαστε παρανοικοι...και ναι υπαρχουν χειροτερα αλλα μου την δινουν οσοι μου το λενε αυτο! ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ, ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ αλλα και γω σκατα ειμαι τελικα! και δεν εχω αναγκη να ακουσω αν υπαρχουν χειροτερα και ποια ειναι αυτα! δεν με βοηθαει! και κανεναν που εχει το χ ή ψ ψυχολογικο δεν τον βοηθαει...

----------


## pligomeni kai asximi

an kai egw den eimai i pio katalili gia na sou grapsw kai na sou pw kati swsto to mono pou 8a sou pw einai na to palepseis para polu na figeis apo tn ellada sto ekswteriko 8a exeis douleia pano sto epaggelma sou... fisika kai metraei i emfanisi an prosekseis ligo 8a deis pola apotelesmata emena stn douleia pou eimai mou tn eipan pou peira 2 koila... episeis mou tn eipan pou den vafw ta nuxia mou kalos i kakos afti einai i ellada psaxnoun aformes gia na apolioun kosmo... koita na ftiakseis tn zwi sou einai les kai diavazw tn zwi mou se afta pou grafeis kai idika gia tous goneis kai gia tous gomenous... ftiakse tn zwi sou palepseto kai 8a deis sintoma apotelesmata kai egw den exw filous kai emena den mou aresoun afta ta di8en tou stil na milaw gia rouxa malia nuxia alla anagastika prosarmostika kai upoferw pou den mporw na exw filous me ta dika mou endiaferonta... den eimaste oloi idioi alla kalo einai na exoume kai an8rwpous pou mporoun na mas katalavoun.... mia megali agalia apo mena kai filia pola pola....

----------


## donald_girl

H αλήθεια είναι ως δεν έχω να πω πάρα πολλά. Αλλά ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς που καθίσατε και διαβάσατε την ιστορία μου, και εσύ edim και εσύ "πληγωμένη και άσχημη". Βασικά δεν ξέρω εάν είμαι δυνατή. Και άλλοι άνθρωποι με έχουν αποκαλέσει έτσι, αλλά δεν το πιστεύω. Δεν ξέρω, δεν μπορώ να πω... 
Σήμερα ήταν μια δύσκολη μέρα. Έκλαψα από τις 5 ώς και τις 8.30 το βραδυ. Τώρα μετά από τόσα δάκρυ δεν έχω κουράγιο- σωμματικά να το αναλύσω. Πάντως να ξέρετε πως διάβασα τα μηνυματα σας και χάρηκα για την προσοχή σας και ό,τι μου είπατε. Στο μόνο που διαφωνω είναι στο θέμα του εξωτερικού με τηνν plhgomeni kai asximi. Επειδη δεν είναι τόσο απλό δυστυχώς. Μια γκαρσονιερά- φθηνη- στην Αγγλία κοστίζει 500 λιρες ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ να την ενοικιασεις... Μακάρι να γινόταν, αλλά....
Στο μεταξύ προσπαθω να έρθω πιο κοντά με το Θεό, μήπως και ανακουφιστώ λίγο...

----------


## μαρκελα

γειά σου ξανά donald_girl
Πιστεύω κι εγώ πως είναι μια καλή επιλογή το να στραφείς και προς την κατεύθυνση του Θεού για να γαληνέψεις και ν' ανακουφιστείς.
Οι περισσότεροι αντιμετωπίζουμε σήμερα δυσκολίες όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει κιόλας πως δεν αξίζουμε κι ειδικά στα μάτια του Θεού!
Κι η πρόθεση σου να κάνεις κακό σε σένα δεν είναι πως θες να πεθάνεις, αλλά ν' απαλλαγείς απ' τον πόνο και τ' αδιέξοδο.
Έπειτα, όπως το λες κι η ίδια κι ο θάνατος ειδικά με το να βάλεις μόνος του κάποιος τέλος στην ζωή του είναι κάτι το φοβερό!
Αντί λοιπόν ν' αφεθούμε εντελώς, θα βρούμε τρόπο ν' αντιμετωπίσουμε την κατάσταση, απλά μέχρι να περάσουμε σε δράση, είμαστε στην φάση
ακόμα του ν' αποδεχτούμε, πως αυτό που τελικά μας συμφέρει είναι να βρούμε τρόπους να την παλέψουμε! Και θα τους βρούμε!  :Smile:

----------


## donald_girl

> Κι η πρόθεση σου να κάνεις κακό σε σένα δεν είναι πως θες να πεθάνεις, αλλά ν' απαλλαγείς απ' τον πόνο και τ' αδιέξοδο.


Ισχύει, επειδή δεν έχω να περιμένω τίποτα , ούτε και να ελπίζω σε τίποτα όσο και αν προσπαθώ...- Τσάμπα κόπος.
Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα έχω να πω απλώς ένα μακάρι... Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω πέρα από μακάρι...

----------


## donald_girl

(Καταρχάς θέλω να παρακαλέσω όποιους κακοπροαίρετους υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ απλώς να με αγνοήσουν)

Δεν βοηθάει ίσως να τα λες και να τα γράφεις... Δεν βοηθάει. Δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα.
Όπως και να έχει σήμερα είναι μια από τις μέρες που νιώθω και πάλι το αδιέξοδο να με πνίγει. 
Μια σκέψη τριγυρνάει μέσα στο κεφάλι μου... "Είσαι μόνη σου, και θα παραμείνεις μόνη σου, και θα καταλήξεις μόνη σου"...
Και σκέφτομαι πόσες ελπίδες είχα και πως για ακόμη μια φορά έχασα τα πάντα. Όσοι έχετε διαβάσει από την αρχή το θέμα και ξέρετε και από άλλα πάνω κάτω την ιστορία μου ίσως...
Λοιπόν- είτε λάθος είτε σωστό- είχα εναποθέσει όλες μου τις ελπίδες στη σχέση με το Χρήστο. Είχα χαρεί τόσο πολύ, που μέναμε μαζί... Που πίστεψα πως πια δεν ήμουν μόνη μου. Έλεγα "τώρα όλα θα αλλάξουν, τώρα δεν είμαι μόνη μου" Και άρχισα να νομίζω πως είχα αποκτήσει μια οικογένεια... Και πως όλα θα πήγαιναν ξανά στη συνέχεια... Και μετά το τέλος. Το χάος. Το τίποτα. Με άφησε να φύγω έτσι απλά. Υπήρχε μια λύση, σας την έχω γράψει, αλλά βλέπετε εγώ ήμουν "ακατάστατη και βρωμιάρα" και δεν την άξιζα αυτή τη λύση... 
Σήμερα του έγραψα: "εάν βρεις τη λύση και μου ζητήσεις να γυρίσω θα το κάνω", και φυσικά δεν μου είπε κάτι...
Σήμερα είναι μια από τις μέρες που τα δάκρυα δεν στεγνώνουν και που στο τέλος πονάει όλο μου το κρανίο από το ασταμάτητο κλάμα. Μετά έρχεται ο ασταμάτητος βήχας και δε μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα. Αλλά τι να πεις... Δεν άξιζα τίποτα...
Ώρες ώρες μετανιώνω που μπήκα σ' αυτή την ιστορία. "Πάντα δίπλα σου δεν ήμουν; Σ' άφησα ποτέ;" μου έλεγε πάντα... Αλλά όταν έπρεπε να με κρατήσει πιο γερά απλώς με άφησε.
Και να σας πω και το εξής: Σε αυτόν δεν στοίχισε καθόλου που έφυγα. Ίσα ίσα, βρήκε πλέον το χρόνο να είναι 12-15 ώρες τη μέρα και 7 μέρες την εβδομάδα με τους φίλους του. Πρώτα καφέδες και μετά μπύρες, και πάλι καφέδες και πάλι μπύρες... Αλήθεια, εάν αποταμίευε όσα ξοδεύει κάθε μέρα θα είχε έρθει εδώ 3 φορές να με δει... Λέει πως τον κερνάνε, εγώ δεν το πιστεύω, και αν το κάνουν δεν πιστεύω το κάνουν σε αυτό το βαθμό. 
Έφτασα στο σημείο να του πω, θα σου πληρώσω εγώ το εισιτήριο, αρκεί να έρθεις, και όταν μπορέσεις μου δίνεις πίσω κάποιο ποσό. Φυσικά και ούτε αυτό έγινε. Στην αρχή βέβαια δεν είχα πει καν πως θέλω κάτι πίσω, ούτε έτσι, ούτε με τίποτα... Πάντα υπάρχει μια δικαιολογία. 
Και ας μου έδειχνε έστω και για μια στιγμή πως του στοίχισε... Όμως όχι. Αυτός πάντα είναι χαρούμενος και καλά... Και συνεχίζει, και κάποια στιγμή αργά ή γρήγορα θα βρει κάποια και θα συνεχίσει κανονικά . Βλέπετε είχε και άλλη ζωή έξω από μένα. Εγώ δεν είχα τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο εκείνον. Και μετά τα έχασα όλα.
Πόσο πολύ θα ήθελα να μην υπήρχα. Θέλω να ξεπεράσω το φόβο του πόνου στην αυτοκτονία. Αν δεν φοβόμουν τους αφόρητους πόνους δεν θα ήμουν εδώ. Αλλά ακόμη και σ αυτό είμαι ανίκανη! Θέλω τόσο πολύ, μα τόσο πολύ να μην υπάρχω. Θέλω ολόψυχα να μην υπάρχω. Θέλω να μπορέσει κάποιος να με πυροβολήσει στο κεφάλι χωρίς να μάθει τίποτα και να μην τον κατηγορήσει κανείς. Θέλω να τελειώνω. 
Έτσι και αλλιώς πέθανα ήδη από τις 23 Φεβρουαρίου που έφυγα- που με έδιωξαν μάλλον... Τώρα απλώς ανασαίνω. Όποιον με σκοτώσει θα τον ευγνωμονώ. Γιατί δεν γίνεται να πεθάνω από το κλάμα; Γιατί; Γιατί πεθαίνουν όσοι θέλουν να ζήσουν και όσοι δεν θέλουν αναγκάζονται με το στανιό να ζουν; 
Γιατί είμαι εδώ; Γιατί;

----------


## nflu

αχ βρε γλυκο μου κοριτσακι,δυστυχως η ζωη ειναι πολυ σκληρη και δυσκολη και απαιτητικη και μια ευαισθητη ψυχουλα σαν και σενα ειναι σαν ενα πουλακι που πρεπει να πεταξει μεσα σε θυελλες......
να ξερεις ομως πως ακριβως αυτες οι ψυχουλες οταν μαθουν να πετανε πανε πιο ψηλα απο ολες τις αλλες......και ειναι πιο περηφανες και πιο ομορφες και παντοτε πιο δυνατες......
αλλα πρεπει να μαθεις να θωρακιζεις τον εαυτο σου,να μη στηριζεσαι σε κανεναν για να βρεις την ευτυχια και να εχεις πιστη στις δυναμεις σου.....
ολα θα γινουν οσο κι αν σου φαινονται τωρα αδιεξοδο....οσο κι αν κλαψεις πιστεψε με τιποτα δεν γινεται,κανεις δεν σε ακουει ,μονο εσυ ακους τον εαυτο σου και τον στεναχωρεις.....αυτος ομως περιμενει αλλα απο σενα....να σηκωθεις ορθια,να χαμογελασεις πλατια και να πεις ...εγω θα τα καταφερω....οτι κι αν γινει εγω θα τα καταφερω ,γιατι μου αξιζει .

ολα θα ρθουν και η δουλεια και η αγαπη και οι σωστοι ανθρωποι γυρω σου ....αλλα πρωτα πρεπει νε ερθει η ελπιδα και η πιστη στην ψυχη σου....

----------


## Flumen

Ξέρω πως η φωνή μου είναι εκνευριστική αλλά απλά δε μπορώ να κρατήσω το στόμα μου κλειστό..
Πάνε καθάρισε σκάλες ντόναλντ. Ψάξε στις προκυρήξεις για εποχιακές απασχολήσεις, σκουπιδιάρηδες, οτιδήποτε! Κάνε το σκατό του παξιμάδι και φύγε. Ψάξε για προγράμματα που ζητούν άτομα χωρίς μεγάλο κόστος, εθελοντικά προγράμματα για να γνωρίσεις κόσμο. Ρε υπάρχουν διέξοδοι, αλλά όταν έχεις κατάθλιψη φταίνε απλά ολοι κι όχι εσύ. Άρχισε να μαζεύεις λεφτά, ευρώ το ευρώ, βάλε ένα στόχο σε ένα χρόνο να έχεις τα χρήματα να φύγεις! Ξεκίνα άλλες σπουδές στο Πανεπιστήμιο εκεί, σπουδές που μπορεί να σου δώσουν περισσότερες ευκαιρίες για δουλειά. 

Κι εγώ σκατά είμαι αλλά όχι, δεν κατηγορώ τη ζωή και τον κόσμο για ότι μου συμβαίνει.

Αυτά και δεν ξαναμιλάω, καλή τύχη και να σε φωτίσει ο Θεός.

----------


## donald_girl

> Πάνε καθάρισε σκάλες ντόναλντ.


Κοίταξε δεν ξέρεις αν ψάχνω , τι ψάχνω και που...
Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι πως χθες έφαγα άκυρο από ένα μαγαζι για λάντζα γιατι πήραν μια ρωσίδα. 
Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο... Και όσον αφορά αυτό δεν ξέρετε...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> αχ βρε γλυκο μου κοριτσακι,δυστυχως η ζωη ειναι πολυ σκληρη και δυσκολη και απαιτητικη και μια ευαισθητη ψυχουλα σαν και σενα ειναι σαν ενα πουλακι που πρεπει να πεταξει μεσα σε θυελλες......
> να ξερεις ομως πως ακριβως αυτες οι ψυχουλες οταν μαθουν να πετανε πανε πιο ψηλα απο ολες τις αλλες......και ειναι πιο περηφανες και πιο ομορφες και παντοτε πιο δυνατες......
> αλλα πρεπει να μαθεις να θωρακιζεις τον εαυτο σου,να μη στηριζεσαι σε κανεναν για να βρεις την ευτυχια και να εχεις πιστη στις δυναμεις σου.....
> ολα θα γινουν οσο κι αν σου φαινονται τωρα αδιεξοδο....οσο κι αν κλαψεις πιστεψε με τιποτα δεν γινεται,κανεις δεν σε ακουει ,μονο εσυ ακους τον εαυτο σου και τον στεναχωρεις.....αυτος ομως περιμενει αλλα απο σενα....να σηκωθεις ορθια,να χαμογελασεις πλατια και να πεις ...εγω θα τα καταφερω....οτι κι αν γινει εγω θα τα καταφερω ,γιατι μου αξιζει .
> 
> ολα θα ρθουν και η δουλεια και η αγαπη και οι σωστοι ανθρωποι γυρω σου ....αλλα πρωτα πρεπει νε ερθει η ελπιδα και η πιστη στην ψυχη σου....


αυτό το ποστ είναι είναι πολύ όμορφο. Ας ελπίσουμε πως η donald girl θα κρατήσει αυτή την συμβουλή μεσά στην ψυχή της και δεν θα κάνει καμιά βλακεία στο ξεκίνημα της ζωής της. Γιατί τα 25 είναι μόνο η αρχή.  :Smile:  Αλήθεια, έχεις ψάξει πωλήτρια σε κατάστημα με ρούχα; Ισως εκεί να έχουν μεγάλες απαιτήσεις και να μην χρειάζεται προϋπηρεσία. (τουλάχιστον σε μερικά από αυτά).

----------


## donald_girl

> αυτό το ποστ είναι είναι πολύ όμορφο. Ας ελπίσουμε πως η donald girl θα κρατήσει αυτή την συμβουλή μεσά στην ψυχή της και δεν θα κάνει καμιά βλακεία στο ξεκίνημα της ζωής της. Γιατί τα 25 είναι μόνο η αρχή.  Αλήθεια, έχεις ψάξει πωλήτρια σε κατάστημα με ρούχα; Ισως εκεί να έχουν μεγάλες απαιτήσεις και να μην χρειάζεται προϋπηρεσία. (τουλάχιστον σε μερικά από αυτά).


Είναι όντως πολύ όμορφο, αλλά λιγάκι ουτοπικό νομίζω. Όσο για το κατάστημα με ρούχα και κάθε κατάστημα, δυστυχώς με ρωτάνε πάντα αν έχω κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο... Αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι άλλη, κάθε εργοδότης διορίζει πάντα τους γνωστούς και τους φίλους του- και από αυτά δεν έχω ούτε και η οικογένεια μου. Πάντως αυτό του Σαββάτου με ταρακούνησε... Ούτε για λάντζα βρε παιδί μου;; Μπορεί γενικώς να φταίει που είμαι και ασχημόπαπο, δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Είναι όντως πολύ όμορφο, αλλά λιγάκι ουτοπικό νομίζω. Όσο για το κατάστημα με ρούχα και κάθε κατάστημα, δυστυχώς με ρωτάνε πάντα αν έχω κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο... Αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι άλλη, κάθε εργοδότης διορίζει πάντα τους γνωστούς και τους φίλους του- και από αυτά δεν έχω ούτε και η οικογένεια μου. Πάντως αυτό του Σαββάτου με ταρακούνησε... Ούτε για λάντζα βρε παιδί μου;; Μπορεί γενικώς να φταίει που είμαι και ασχημόπαπο, δεν ξέρω...


ακόμα και ασχημόπαπο να είσαι, ένας λόγος παραπάνω. Σε τι χρειάζεται η ομορφιά στη λάτζα;;
και γω έχω στείλει άπειρα βιογραφικά και έχω πάει μόνο σε μια συνέντευξη. Εσύ όταν στέλνεις μέιλ και δεν απαντάνε, παίρνεις και τηλέφωνο;

----------


## donald_girl

> ακόμα και ασχημόπαπο να είσαι, ένας λόγος παραπάνω. Σε τι χρειάζεται η ομορφιά στη λάτζα;;
> και γω έχω στείλει άπειρα βιογραφικά και έχω πάει μόνο σε μια συνέντευξη. Εσύ όταν στέλνεις μέιλ και δεν απαντάνε, παίρνεις και τηλέφωνο;


Εγώ πάντα πάω προσωπικά... Δεν το αφήνω στο μέιλ. Αλλά το αποτέλεσμα πάντα είναι το ίδιο!

----------


## nflu

donaldgirl ,το ποστ μου δεν ξερω αν ηταν ουτοπικο ηταν ομως σκοπιμα πολυ τρυφερο δεδομενης της απελπισιας που εβγαζε το τελευταιο σου μυνημα. :Smile: 
εγω παντως επιμενω....οι ευαισθητοι ειναι αυτοι που στο τελος γινονται οι πιο δυνατοι....και οσο στραβα κι αν σου πανε τα πραγματα τωρα,αργα ή γρηγορα την ακρη θα την βρεις....πολυ περισσοτερο επειδη το παλευεις κιολας.....φαινεται καθαρα πως προτιμας να σκεφτεσε τον εαυτο σου δυνατο και οχι αδυναμο,κι αυτο σε μενα ειναι πολυ γνωριμο και ειναι σημαδι πως τελικα θα τα καταφερεις....οσο κι αν σου φαινεται τωρα ακατορθωτο.

----------


## donald_girl

> donaldgirl ,το ποστ μου δεν ξερω αν ηταν ουτοπικο ηταν ομως σκοπιμα πολυ τρυφερο δεδομενης της απελπισιας που εβγαζε το τελευταιο σου μυνημα.
> εγω παντως επιμενω....οι ευαισθητοι ειναι αυτοι που στο τελος γινονται οι πιο δυνατοι....και οσο στραβα κι αν σου πανε τα πραγματα τωρα,αργα ή γρηγορα την ακρη θα την βρεις....πολυ περισσοτερο επειδη το παλευεις κιολας.....φαινεται καθαρα πως προτιμας να σκεφτεσε τον εαυτο σου δυνατο και οχι αδυναμο,κι αυτο σε μενα ειναι πολυ γνωριμο και ειναι σημαδι πως τελικα θα τα καταφερεις....οσο κι αν σου φαινεται τωρα ακατορθωτο.


Δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια. Κάθε πέρσυ και καλύτερα...
Βέβαια είμαι ίσως μια από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις που η Ελλάδα τρώει τα παιδιά της. Δεν είναι όμορφο να λέω για μένα... Αλλά έχω πολλά ταλέντα- που φυσικά δεν μετράνε. Από το να γράφω μουσική- κάποτε, μετά είδα πως δεν έχει νόημα και τα παράτησα... Κάποτε έγραφα μουσική, κάποτε τραγουδούσα, έπαιζα κιθαρα, έκανα φωνητική. Θεωρία, αρμονία της μουσικής και δεν συμμαζεύεται.. Είδα και απόειδα και το παράτησα. Κάποτε έγραφα στίχους και ποιήματα και τα παράτησα και αυτά. Έγραψα ένα μυθιστόρημα επίσης και κάποτε μπήκε ένα κομμάτι στο περιοδικό "Δέκατα". Βέβαια για έκδοση ούτε λόγος... Έπρεπε να πληρώσω. Έπειτα γράψιμο γενικώς... Ξέρω να κάνω μοντάζ και εικόνα και να επεξεργάζομαι ήχο. Κάπως έτσι έγιναν και τα ντοκιμαντέρ στο σάιτ μου, σε συνεργασία με μια μικρή εταιρία παραγωγής, μόνο που ελάχιστοι τα είδαν επειδή δεν είμαι ο Αντ1. 
Τέλοσπαντων. Όταν βλέπεις μετά πως τίποτα δεν έχει νόημα, και πως και αγράμματη να ήσουν και απλώς να μασούσες τσίχλες θα ήταν το ίδιο, τα παρατάς. Αν απλώς ήμουν μια "γκομενάρα" με γνωριμίες και καθόλου μυαλό θα είχα καλύτερη τύχη, γενικώς... Τίποτα δεν μετράει... Δεν ξέρω πόσοι το έχετε αισθανθεί αυτό, αλλά είναι αλήθεια... 
Επίσης έχω καταλάβει πως δεν μπορείς να ξεφύγεις από την "κάστα" σου. Είσαι από οικογένεια χωρίς λεφτά και καταξίωση;; Εκεί θα παραμείνεις... Εμένα ο πατέρας μου δούλευε στην οικοδομή και μετά έγινε πλασιέ... Ε και εγώ αυτό είμαι, η κόρη του εργάτη... Σιγά μη μου δοθούν ευκαιρίες.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

όχι ρε donald girl δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα. Μην το βάζεις κάτω! Η απελπισία είναι ο χειρότερος σύμβουλος...Τα προσόντα που αναφέρεις είναι πολύ σημαντικά! Συνέχισε το γράψιμο αφού έχεις το ταλέντο. Μην τα παρατάς! Κανένας δεν γεννήθηκε επιτυχημένος. Όλα με προσπάθεια γίνονται. Και χρειάζεται και λίγο ψώνιο με την θετική έννοια. Αλλιώς τα παρατάς και γίνεσαι τραπεζικός υπάλληλος όπως λέει και ο Πέτρος Τατσόπουλος.

----------


## donald_girl

> όχι ρε donald girl δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα. Μην το βάζεις κάτω! Η απελπισία είναι ο χειρότερος σύμβουλος...Τα προσόντα που αναφέρεις είναι πολύ σημαντικά! Συνέχισε το γράψιμο αφού έχεις το ταλέντο. Μην τα παρατάς! Κανένας δεν γεννήθηκε επιτυχημένος. Όλα με προσπάθεια γίνονται. Και χρειάζεται και λίγο ψώνιο με την θετική έννοια. Αλλιώς τα παρατάς και γίνεσαι τραπεζικός υπάλληλος όπως λέει και ο Πέτρος Τατσόπουλος.


Θα ήμουν χαρούμενη ως τραπεζικός υπάλληλος, τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσα να έχω τα προς το ζην...
Δε μετράει, όχι. Το "μέσο" μετράει...

----------


## donald_girl

Δεν θα σας περιγράψω τι έκανα- δηλαδή ακριβώς... Για να μη πάρει την "ιδέα" κάποιος άλλος να το κάνει... Εγώ κάνω τις μαλακίες μου αλλά δε θέλω να επηρεάζω και άλλους. Προσπάθησα ξανά ανεπιτυχώς να αυτοκτονήσω πριν λίγο...
Προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι περισσότερο

----------


## Joann

Θα ΄λεγα ότι πρέπει να το πάρεις αλλιώς.
Μην εστιάζεις στα ταλέντα σου και πικραίνεσαι που δεν αναγνωρίζονται. 
Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι έχουν ταλέντα και πάρα πολλοί έχουν κοπιάσει να πάρουν πτυχία
και δουλεύουν σε πολύ "ταπεινές" δουλειές ή είναι άνεργοι.
Το ότι δεν μπορείς να ξεφύγεις από την κοινωνική τάξη που ανήκεις είναι αλήθεια,
αλλά η έλλειψη αποδοχής του εαυτού σου
θα υπάρχει πάντα μέσα σου επειδή στα δικά σου μάτια λεφτά σημαίνει καταξίωση...
Τα λεφτά είναι απαραίτητα για να ζούμε με αξιοπρέπεια,
αλλά οι περισσότεροι που τους περισσεύουν δε σημαίνει κι ότι χρήζουν σεβασμού ή αξίας... αντιθέτως...
Τα επαγγέλματα που αναφέρεις είναι δημιουργικά,
αλλά δεν έχουν ζήτηση στην αγορά εργασίας.
Στρέψου λοιπόν σε τέτοιου είδους έρευνα
-τι έχει κάποια πέραση εκεί έξω-
κι όταν βρεθεί κάτι που θα μπορεί να σε στηρίξει κάπως οικονομικά
θα νιώσεις καλύτερα και παράλληλα κράτα τα ταλέντα σου σαν χόμπι.
Και μην κάνεις παρέα άτομα που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις μειωνεκτικά.

----------


## donald_girl

> θα υπάρχει πάντα μέσα σου επειδή στα δικά σου μάτια λεφτά σημαίνει καταξίωση...


Τέσπα έχω βαρεθεί να προσπαθώ να αποδείξω πως δεν είμαι ελέφαντας... Ούτε λεφτά κυνηγάω, ούτε καν τα ταλέντα μου..
Τα λεφτά δεν είναι καταξίωση, κάποια χρήματα όμως χρειάζομαι για την επιβίωση. Και όταν θα φτάσω στο σημείο στη σκατοζώη αυτή που δεν την επέλεξα να στραφώ στην επαιτεία ή να φάω από τα σκουπίδια, να δούμε τότε τι θα είναι αληθινό... 
Εγώ ξέρω πως με κριτικάρουν συνέχεια όσοι ζουν πιο άνετα από μένα επειδή δεν μπορεί να χωρέσει στο μυαλό τους πως κάποιος τα ζει όλα αυτά. Εξωφρενικό ε; Είναι αλήθεια όμως.
Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο.
Τώρα αν θέλετε μπορείτε όλοι μαζί να μαζευτείτε να με κατηγορείτε πως δεν έχω προσπαθήσει αρκετά και πως έχω λάθος σκέψεις και στόχους. Αλλά εδώ σας θέλω... Να δω τι θα κάνατε άμα ζούσατε τη δική μου ζωή... Βάζω στοίχημα πως αν τη ζούσατε από την αρχή ως εδώ, δεν θα ήσασταν καν εδώ να πατάτε το πληκτρολόγιο...
Περιμένω κατηγορίες...

----------


## Joann

Μάλλον παρεξήγησες... 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι διάβασα μόνο το #263.
Eίναι και τεράστιο αυτό το νήμα...
Δε σε κατηγόρησα για κάτι... παραλληλισμούς έκανα...
Δεν είναι και υποχρεωτικό να πάρεις σοβαρά ό,τι σου 'γραψα...
Όμως, χωρίς να ξέρω και ακριβώς την κατάσταση,
ίσως αξίζει τον κόπο να το ψάξεις περισσότερο...

----------


## nflu

donaldgirl που ξερεις εσυ τι ζωη εχει ζησει ο καθενας μας.......σε πληροφορω πως δεν ξερεις....μιλωντας προσωπικα τουλαχιστον.....νομιζεις καλο μου κοριτσι οτι εισαι η μονη που παρακαλεσε να πεθανει,να βρεθει καποιος να την πυροβολησει στο κεφαλι....να εξαυλωθει...να παψει να υπαρχει ...να μην ειχε υπαρξει ποτε;νομιζεις οτι εισαι η μονη που παρακαλεσε μολο το βαθος της καρδιας της να πεθανει στην θεση καποιου που εχει ζωη και αξιζει να ζει....
η μονη που εβλεπε ορθωμενους τοιχους,διχως αυριο διχως ελπιδα.......αλλα ακουσε με κι ας μη μπορεις να με ακουσεις......παντα υπαρχει ελπιδα και θα σε βρει εκεινη και ολα αυτα που ζεις τωρα θα περασουν.......
αυτα και μη κανεις αποπειρες.......

----------


## donald_girl

> donaldgirl που ξερεις εσυ τι ζωη εχει ζησει ο καθενας μας.......σε πληροφορω πως δεν ξερεις....μιλωντας προσωπικα τουλαχιστον.....νομιζεις καλο μου κοριτσι οτι εισαι η μονη που παρακαλεσε να πεθανει,να βρεθει καποιος να την πυροβολησει στο κεφαλι....να εξαυλωθει...να παψει να υπαρχει ...να μην ειχε υπαρξει ποτε;νομιζεις οτι εισαι η μονη που παρακαλεσε μολο το βαθος της καρδιας της να πεθανει στην θεση καποιου που εχει ζωη και αξιζει να ζει....
> η μονη που εβλεπε ορθωμενους τοιχους,διχως αυριο διχως ελπιδα.......αλλα ακουσε με κι ας μη μπορεις να με ακουσεις......παντα υπαρχει ελπιδα και θα σε βρει εκεινη και ολα αυτα που ζεις τωρα θα περασουν.......
> αυτα και μη κανεις αποπειρες.......


Ναι όντως δεν ξέρω. Και αυτό που έγραψα δεν πήγαινε για σένα ούτε για τη Joann, που δεν ξέρει όλοκληρη την ιστορία. Όμως έχω δεχθεί κριτική και από κάποιους που δεν έπρεπε- γιατί ούτε ξέρουν, ούτε καταλαβαίνουν και ό,τι λένε είναι από την πλευρά της ασφάλειας... Και που δεν πιστεύουν πως μπορεί να ισχύουν όλα αυτά.. Και αισθάνομαι πικρία. Εντελώς ειλικρινά... Όπως θα αισθανόταν καθένας όταν τον περνούσαν για μαλάκα επειδή νιώθει έτσι , και που δεν τον πιστεύουν καν ότι τα πράγματα είναι έτσι. Όταν σου λένε δεν μπορεί... Φταις και εσύ. 
Τέσπα, δεν είναι και η καταλληλότερη στιγμή άλλωστε... Δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά

----------


## nflu

Εγω προσωπικα σε πιστευω και βλεπω ποσο αγωνιζεσε κι εχεις ολα τα δικια του κοσμου γιατι προσπαθεις μεσα σε εναν κοσμο σκατενιο που η αξια εχει μικρη αξια......αλλα τον δρομο σου θα τον βρεις .....στο λεω απο πειρα....απλα μη το βαζεις κατω....τι να κανουμε αν πρεπει να περασεις μεσα απτην φωτια για να ζησεις.....θα περασεις....

----------


## Joann

> Ναι όντως δεν ξέρω. Και αυτό που έγραψα δεν πήγαινε για σένα ούτε για τη Joann, που δεν ξέρει όλοκληρη την ιστορία. Όμως έχω δεχθεί κριτική και από κάποιους που δεν έπρεπε- γιατί ούτε ξέρουν, ούτε καταλαβαίνουν και ό,τι λένε είναι από την πλευρά της ασφάλειας... Και που δεν πιστεύουν πως μπορεί να ισχύουν όλα αυτά..


Και τι έγινε αν δέχτηκες κριτική από κάποιους; 
Oι σχέσεις με τους άλλους έχουν εντάσεις και καμιά φορά,
ακόμα κι αν αρχικά η κριτική μας ενοχλεί,
μετά από καιρό -δε λέω πάντα- μπορεί να καταλάβουμε ότι ήταν καλοπροαίρετη...
Αλήθεια σε κακή κατάσταση είναι πολύς κόσμος έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα...
προσπάθησε λίγο να ηρεμήσεις... προσωρινά... και βλέπεις τι γίνεται αύριο...
Άσ' το μην το σκέφτεσαι και αγχώνεσαι, αλλά μην το βάζεις και κάτω...

----------


## μαρκελα

> Εγω προσωπικα σε πιστευω και βλεπω ποσο αγωνιζεσε κι εχεις ολα τα δικια του κοσμου γιατι προσπαθεις μεσα σε εναν κοσμο σκατενιο που η αξια εχει μικρη αξια......*αλλα τον δρομο σου θα τον βρεις* .....στο λεω απο πειρα....απλα μη το βαζεις κατω....τι να κανουμε αν πρεπει να περασεις μεσα απτην φωτια για να ζησεις.....θα περασεις....


μπράβο nflu! πολύ αισιόδοξο μήνυμα είν' αυτό ειδικά αν βγαίνει μέσα από εμπειρία, για να δούμε τελικά ό,τι τίποτα δεν μας συμβαίνει τυχαία!  :Smile:

----------


## nflu

ναι βρε παιδι μου αλλα τελευταια τα νεα παιδια τα εχουν πνιξει απο παντου....εχουν τα πιο πολλα προσοντα απο καθε αλλη γενια και ευκαιριες μηδεν.....

----------


## donald_girl

Φοβάμαι πολύ πως το χάνω το μυαλό μου. Είχα περίπου 2,5 χρόνια να αισθανθώ τόσο πάτος.... Πάντα πάτος ήμουν δεν λέω... Αλλά τόσο πάτος είχα να νιώσω από τον Ιανουάριο του 2010 που είχα έναν άσχημο χωρισμό. 
Και για το σήμερα δεν ξέρω με ποιον να τα βάλω... Να τα βάλω με τους πολιτικούς; Να τα βάλω με τον δικό μου (για όσο παραμείνει "δικός μου" , που δεν το βλέπω για πολύ) ο οποίος δεν ακολούθησε στη Ρόδο επειδή δεν ήθελε να αφήσει τη μάνα του; Να τα βάλω με τη μάνα του που επειδή "είμαι ακατάστατη και βρωμιάρα" ουσιαστικά με έδιωξε- αφού η μόνη λύση πια (λόγω οικονομικού μια και δεν είχαμε ούτε για το ενοίκιο) ήταν να μέναμε λίγο όλοι μαζί μέχρι να δούμε τι θα γίνει...
Ποιος φταίει που τα έχασα όλα και ήρθα στη Ρόδο; Φταίνε όλοι μαζί; Φταίει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος; Γιατί αν είχαμε δουλειές μαζί θα ήμασταν, από την πλευρά μου τουλάχιστον υπήρχε μεγάλη αγάπη... Τώρα υπάρχει και πικρία... Και πόνος, και απόγνωση. Και λύπη, και θυμός... Και ένα μεγάλο γιατί! Γιατί αναπάντητο...
Το μεγαλύτερο μου όνειρο ήταν να έχω έναν άνθρωπο δίπλα μου να είναι η οικογένεια μου. Η οικογένεια που δεν είχα... Η οικογένεια που δεν με αγκάλιασε...
Και για λίγο ήταν, και έκανα μεγάλα όνειρα... Η μάνα του που τώρα λέει για μένα τα χειρότερα μου είχε πει να τη βλέπω σα δική μου μάνα- και το πίστεψα. Και μετά με πλήγωσε... Λίγο καιρό μετά αφότου άρχισα να μένω με το Χρήστο άρχισε να λέει για μένα άσχημα πράγματα, και ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα το γιατί. Εγώ είχα κρατήσει την υπόσχεση, εγώ πίστεψα, εμπιστεύθηκα και είχα την ψυχή μου ανοικτή. Για να ακούσω μετά ένα σωρό ανυπόστατα...
Δεν ξέρω, κάποιοι μ είπαν πως αντέδρασε έτσι επειδή της "έκλεψα το γιο της". Τώρα αυτή είναι μια χαρά. Δε λυπήθηκε, δεν ρώτησε ποτέ αν είμαι καλά ή όχι, και φυσικά δεν έμαθε ποτέ τι συμβαίνει σε μένα ΚΑΙ εξαιτίας της. Δε λέω σκέτο εξαιτίας της γιατί φταίνε και άλλοι. 
Στο Χρήστο του την είπα επειδή ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πήρε το μέρος μου- άσχετα αν εκείνος ισχυρίζεται το αντίθετο- και επειδή ποτέ δεν την έκρινε για την επιλογή που πήρε να μη μας βοηθήσει. Για την ιστορία εγώ ως τότε πλήρωνα το νοίκι με βοήθεια των γονιών μου, και όταν μαγείρευα με τα χρήματα των γονιών μου μαγείρευα για όλους- και για εκείνη π με αποκάλεσε βρωμιάρα και μου αρνήθηκε τη βοήθεια... Ο Χρήστος όμως δεν την έκρινε ποτέ για τις επιλογές της. Δε θα της άλλαζε τη γνώμη, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα γνώριζε πως οι πράξεις της είχαν ολέθριες συνέπειες. Εγώ αν ήξερα πως και εξαιτίας μου βασανίζεται ένας άνθρωπος θα ένιωθα πολύ άσχημα. Δυστυχώς αυτή η γρία όμως δεν έχει συνείδηση και απλώς είναι πιο χαρούμενη και από 15χρόνο και ο μήνας έχει 9... 
Ο πατέρας μου σήμερα μου είπε να με πάει σε ψυχίατρο να αρχίσω πάλι φάρμακα. Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι, εγώ είμαι που έχω το πρόβλημα και τα φάρμακα θα με "αλλάξουν", ή άλλοι μου κατέστρεψαν την ζωή; 
Σήμερα δεν το κόβω να κοιμάμαι... Δεν μπορώ... Όταν είμαι έτσι, καθόλου ήσυχη δεν γίνεται. Και τέτοιο χάλι έχω να αντιμετωπίσω 2,5 χρόνια

----------


## donald_girl

Και που καταλήξαμε; Να μαλώνω μαζί του και στο τέλος αυτός να με λέει βόδι πως δεν καταλαβαίνω και δεν τον αφήνω ήσυχο... Και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.... Είμαι βόδι άλλωστε...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Τέσπα έχω βαρεθεί να προσπαθώ να αποδείξω πως δεν είμαι ελέφαντας... Ούτε λεφτά κυνηγάω, ούτε καν τα ταλέντα μου..
> Τα λεφτά δεν είναι καταξίωση, κάποια χρήματα όμως χρειάζομαι για την επιβίωση. Και όταν θα φτάσω στο σημείο στη σκατοζώη αυτή που δεν την επέλεξα να στραφώ στην επαιτεία ή να φάω από τα σκουπίδια, να δούμε τότε τι θα είναι αληθινό... 
> Εγώ ξέρω πως με κριτικάρουν συνέχεια όσοι ζουν πιο άνετα από μένα επειδή δεν μπορεί να χωρέσει στο μυαλό τους πως κάποιος τα ζει όλα αυτά. Εξωφρενικό ε; Είναι αλήθεια όμως.
> Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο.
> Τώρα αν θέλετε μπορείτε όλοι μαζί να μαζευτείτε να με κατηγορείτε πως δεν έχω προσπαθήσει αρκετά και πως έχω λάθος σκέψεις και στόχους. Αλλά εδώ σας θέλω... Να δω τι θα κάνατε άμα ζούσατε τη δική μου ζωή... Βάζω στοίχημα πως αν τη ζούσατε από την αρχή ως εδώ, δεν θα ήσασταν καν εδώ να πατάτε το πληκτρολόγιο...
> Περιμένω κατηγορίες...


καμιά κατηγορία...ειδικά από εμένα που βρίσκομαι ακριβώς στην ίδια φάση. Ψάχνω συνέχεια για δουλειά και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα. Θέλω εναγωνίως να φύγω από το σπίτι για να μην μαλώνω συνέχεια με την μαμά μου και να ανοίξω τους ορίζοντες μου γνωρίζοντας καινούριους ανθρώπους και κάνοντας καινούρια πράγματα. 
Με την δουλειά ξεχνιέσαι κιόλας και μπορείς έτσι να θεραπεύσεις ευκολότερα και την κατάθλιψη
ενώ αν κάθεσαι συνέχεια σπίτι, οι ίδιες θλιβερές σκέψεις περιτριγυρίζουν συνέχεια το μυαλό σου.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Φοβάμαι πολύ πως το χάνω το μυαλό μου. Είχα περίπου 2,5 χρόνια να αισθανθώ τόσο πάτος.... Πάντα πάτος ήμουν δεν λέω... Αλλά τόσο πάτος είχα να νιώσω από τον Ιανουάριο του 2010 που είχα έναν άσχημο χωρισμό. 
> Και για το σήμερα δεν ξέρω με ποιον να τα βάλω... Να τα βάλω με τους πολιτικούς; Να τα βάλω με τον δικό μου (για όσο παραμείνει "δικός μου" , που δεν το βλέπω για πολύ) ο οποίος δεν ακολούθησε στη Ρόδο επειδή δεν ήθελε να αφήσει τη μάνα του; Να τα βάλω με τη μάνα του που επειδή "είμαι ακατάστατη και βρωμιάρα" ουσιαστικά με έδιωξε- αφού η μόνη λύση πια (λόγω οικονομικού μια και δεν είχαμε ούτε για το ενοίκιο) ήταν να μέναμε λίγο όλοι μαζί μέχρι να δούμε τι θα γίνει...
> Ποιος φταίει που τα έχασα όλα και ήρθα στη Ρόδο; Φταίνε όλοι μαζί; Φταίει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος; Γιατί αν είχαμε δουλειές μαζί θα ήμασταν, από την πλευρά μου τουλάχιστον υπήρχε μεγάλη αγάπη... Τώρα υπάρχει και πικρία... Και πόνος, και απόγνωση. Και λύπη, και θυμός... Και ένα μεγάλο γιατί! Γιατί αναπάντητο...
> Το μεγαλύτερο μου όνειρο ήταν να έχω έναν άνθρωπο δίπλα μου να είναι η οικογένεια μου. Η οικογένεια που δεν είχα... Η οικογένεια που δεν με αγκάλιασε...
> Και για λίγο ήταν, και έκανα μεγάλα όνειρα... Η μάνα του που τώρα λέει για μένα τα χειρότερα μου είχε πει να τη βλέπω σα δική μου μάνα- και το πίστεψα. Και μετά με πλήγωσε... Λίγο καιρό μετά αφότου άρχισα να μένω με το Χρήστο άρχισε να λέει για μένα άσχημα πράγματα, και ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα το γιατί. Εγώ είχα κρατήσει την υπόσχεση, εγώ πίστεψα, εμπιστεύθηκα και είχα την ψυχή μου ανοικτή. Για να ακούσω μετά ένα σωρό ανυπόστατα...
> Δεν ξέρω, κάποιοι μ είπαν πως αντέδρασε έτσι επειδή της "έκλεψα το γιο της". Τώρα αυτή είναι μια χαρά. Δε λυπήθηκε, δεν ρώτησε ποτέ αν είμαι καλά ή όχι, και φυσικά δεν έμαθε ποτέ τι συμβαίνει σε μένα ΚΑΙ εξαιτίας της. Δε λέω σκέτο εξαιτίας της γιατί φταίνε και άλλοι. 
> Στο Χρήστο του την είπα επειδή ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πήρε το μέρος μου- άσχετα αν εκείνος ισχυρίζεται το αντίθετο- και επειδή ποτέ δεν την έκρινε για την επιλογή που πήρε να μη μας βοηθήσει. Για την ιστορία εγώ ως τότε πλήρωνα το νοίκι με βοήθεια των γονιών μου, και όταν μαγείρευα με τα χρήματα των γονιών μου μαγείρευα για όλους- και για εκείνη π με αποκάλεσε βρωμιάρα και μου αρνήθηκε τη βοήθεια... Ο Χρήστος όμως δεν την έκρινε ποτέ για τις επιλογές της. Δε θα της άλλαζε τη γνώμη, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα γνώριζε πως οι πράξεις της είχαν ολέθριες συνέπειες. Εγώ αν ήξερα πως και εξαιτίας μου βασανίζεται ένας άνθρωπος θα ένιωθα πολύ άσχημα. Δυστυχώς αυτή η γρία όμως δεν έχει συνείδηση και απλώς είναι πιο χαρούμενη και από 15χρόνο και ο μήνας έχει 9... 
> Ο πατέρας μου σήμερα μου είπε να με πάει σε ψυχίατρο να αρχίσω πάλι φάρμακα. Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι, εγώ είμαι που έχω το πρόβλημα και τα φάρμακα θα με "αλλάξουν", ή άλλοι μου κατέστρεψαν την ζωή; 
> Σήμερα δεν το κόβω να κοιμάμαι... Δεν μπορώ... Όταν είμαι έτσι, καθόλου ήσυχη δεν γίνεται. Και τέτοιο χάλι έχω να αντιμετωπίσω 2,5 χρόνια


λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά ο Χρήστος σου είναι ανίατη περίπτωση άντρα προσκολλημένου στην μαμά του κοινώς "μαμάκια". Οτιδήποτε
κι αν κάνεις με τέτοιους ανθρώπους πάει στραφι οπότε δεν αξίζει ν' ασχολείσαι.

----------


## μαρκελα

την ιστοσελίδα σου την έκλεισες; γιατί; ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:

http://www.zenhabits.gr/xekiniste-edo/

εσύ γνωρίζεις αρκετά.., αλλά μπορεί να πάρεις καμιά ιδέα!

----------


## whitecandle

Καλησπέρα! Γνώμη μου είναι ότι μπορείς να απαιτήσεις από τον φίλο σου και τη μάνα του την χαμένη σου ως προς αυτούς αξιοπρέπεια, να σηκώσεις ανάστημα και να μην τους επιτρέπεις να σε κάνουνε χαλί.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Καλησπέρα! Γνώμη μου είναι ότι μπορείς να απαιτήσεις από τον φίλο σου και τη μάνα του την χαμένη σου ως προς αυτούς αξιοπρέπεια, να σηκώσεις ανάστημα και να μην τους επιτρέπεις να σε κάνουνε χαλί.


white..μου, έχει απομακρυνθεί πλέον από Θεσ/νικη η donald.. όπου ζούσαν μαζί με τον φίλο της και τη μάνα του για κάποιο διάστημα! 
Τώρα βρίσκεται στον τόπο καταγωγής της στη Ρόδο, σε μια προσπάθειά της για ένα νέο ξεκίνημα! 
Αυτός δεν την ακολούθησε, λόγω της μάνας του, οπότε μάλλον προς το παρόν δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει συνέχεια!

----------


## whitecandle

> white..μου, έχει απομακρυνθεί πλέον από Θεσ/νικη η donald.. όπου ζούσαν μαζί με τον φίλο της και τη μάνα του για κάποιο διάστημα! 
> Τώρα βρίσκεται στον τόπο καταγωγής της στη Ρόδο, σε μια προσπάθειά της για ένα νέο ξεκίνημα! 
> Αυτός δεν την ακολούθησε, λόγω της μάνας του, οπότε μάλλον προς το παρόν δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει συνέχεια!


Κατάλαβα. Αλλά και πάλι, αν δεν την ακολούθησε δεν μπορεί έστω και με μηνύματα να προσπαθήσει να τον πείσει; Κρατώντας την αξιοπρέπειά της φυσικά.

----------


## donald_girl

> την ιστοσελίδα σου την έκλεισες; γιατί; ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
> 
> http://www.zenhabits.gr/xekiniste-edo/
> 
> εσύ γνωρίζεις αρκετά.., αλλά μπορεί να πάρεις καμιά ιδέα!


Όχι δεν την έκλεισα, απλά την 'εβγαλα από την υπογραφή για να είναι ολοφάνερο ποια είμαι...
Θα τη κλείσω μόνο νεκρή ή αν δεν έχω λεφτα να τη συντηρώ κλπ...
Θα δω αυτό π έστειλες και θα σου πω

----------


## donald_girl

Κορίτσια δεν έμενα με το φίλο μου και τη μάνα του. Μόνοι μας μέναμε. Είχαμε το να μείνουμε όλοι μαζί για λίγο σαν τελευταία λύση. Αλλά εκείνη είπε όχι και είπε καλύτερα να φύγω γιατί είμαι ακατάστατη και βρωμιάρα... Ίσως το μπέρδεμα έγινε από αυτό π έγραψα για το φαί... Πήγαινα και με δικά μου πράγματα μαγειρευα σε κεινη για να φάει και αυτή. Κ εκεί κολλάει το "το φαί που έτρωγε δεν ήτανε βρώμικο;". Και το ενοικιο το πλήρωνα εγώ και όλα σχεδόν φυσικά...
Βασικά σε όσες προσπαθειες έχω κάνει να βρω το δίκιο μου μόνο πάτο έπιασα ψυχικά παρά βρήκα δίκιο..

----------


## donald_girl

> λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά ο Χρήστος σου είναι ανίατη περίπτωση άντρα προσκολλημένου στην μαμά του κοινώς "μαμάκια". Οτιδήποτε
> κι αν κάνεις με τέτοιους ανθρώπους πάει στραφι οπότε δεν αξίζει ν' ασχολείσαι.


Βασικά δεν θεωρώ πως μπορώ να βρω κάτι καλύτερο... Θεωρω πως και αυτό το λίγο είναι πολύ για μένα. ΛΑΘΟΣ ναι, αλλά αλήθεια έτσι σκεφτομαι

----------


## donald_girl

Πήγα στο νοσοκομείο νωρίτερα... Πήγα να ζητήσω βοήθεια, μα δεν περίμενα πως για αυτούς βοήθεια σημαίνει ΕΓΚΛΕΙΣΜΟΣ. Και δεδομένου πως άλλες δομές πέρα από το νοσοκομείο δεν υπάρχουν πήγα εκεί...
Και εκεί ένας γενικός ιατρός- ομοφυλόφιλος- άκουσε από τους γονείς μ τι έκανα και πήρε τηλ τον ψυχίατρο που απουσίαζε από το νοσοκομείο... Εκνευρισμένος σαφως για την ενόχληση τέτοια ώρα ο γκει... Και ο ψυχίατρος έκανε διάγνωση από το τηλέφωνο. Είπε απλά εξετάσεις και εισαγωγή στην ψυχιατρική. Από το τηλέφωνο... Και εγώ σηκώθηκα και έφυγα και όπου φύγει φύγει. Η εισαγωγή σε ψυχιατρική κλινική όχι μόνο δε θα μου κάνει καλό, αλλά θα με κάνει να θρυμματιστώ. Τι κλινική, τι θάνατος. Το ίδιο είναι. Στην κλινική ούτε τον ήλιο δεν θα βλέπω. Μόνο αρρώστους χειρότερα γύρω μου που θα παραμιλάνει και ράντζα.. Ούτε θα μπορώ να βγω έξω να δω πως ίσως ζώη είναι η θάλασσα, ο αέρας, τα σκυλιά μου... Ενέσεις , χάπια , άσπρες μπλούζες και εξετάσεις... Το καλό μου θα ήταν να με σπρώξει κάτι να ζήσω , όχι αυτό. Τι κλινική, τι φυλακή. Τι έχει να μου μάθει μια κλινική; Τι; Φυλακή είναι και το σπίτι μου μέσα στην ερημία. Η ερημία και η αδικία με σπρώχνουν εκεί. Γιατί λοιπόν να τιμωρηθώ για όσα άσχημα νιώθω ή μου συμβαίνουν; Εγώ για καταδίκη το βλέπω.
Λοιπόν, έτσι όπως έγινε αυτό εγώ δεν ξαναπατάω εκεί... Και δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια αν μπορούν να με κλείσουν εκεί με το ζόρι... Και ναι φοβάμαι, και δεν θέλω καθόλου. Μακριά...
Δεν πιστεύω πως αυτό θα με βοηθήσει, αλλά αντίθετα θα με οδηγήσει στο να νιώθω ακόμη χειρότερα και να ντρέπομαι για μένα. Ιδρυματισμός, νοσηλεία, ψυχιατρείο, τρελάδικο. Έτσι τα βλέπω... Εγώ θέλω να είμαι έξω και να παλεύω, όχι να είμαι σε ένα νοσοκομείο και να βλέπω γύρω μου ακόμη χειρότερα περιστατικά από το δικό μου, ψυχώσεις ή ό,τι άλλο...
Και η αιτία που είμαι έτσι είναι πως νιώθω πως δεν μπορώ να ζήσω, όσο και να θέλω και όσο και αν προσπάθησα. Ο εγκλεισμός θα ενίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο. Δε θα βοηθούσε και έτσι θα ήταν χειρότερο. Εγώ θέλω να νιώσω χαρά, λίγη... Η κλινική θα με έκανε χαρούμενη; Θα μου έδινε φίλους, σχέση, οικογένεια, εργασία; Αυτά με απελπίζουν...
Με τέτοιες πρακτικές και διαγνώσεις από το τηλέφωνο πως να εμπιστευτώ τη ψυχή μου; Το βλεπω σαν να πρέπει να τιμωρηθώ που νιώθω χάλια και να πάω φυλακή(κλινική). Και γιατί να τιμωρηθώ εγώ; Εγώ το προκάλεσα;
Να ζήσω θέλω, και δεν μ αφήνουν... Με καταστρέφουν και μου στερούν κάθε ευκαιρία και ελπίδα. Και επειδή δεν μπορώ να ζήσω τότε γυρνάει το μυαλό μου και σκέφτομαι το θάνατο...
Γιατί προσπαθώ να πεθάνω; Γιατί δεν μου δίνουν μια ευκαιρία να ζήσω. Αν κάποιος θέλει πραγματικά να βοηθήσει έναν άνθρωπο απομονωμένο από την κοινωνία και που αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα του δεν το σπρώχνει ακόμη περισσότερο στο περιθώριο της κοινωνίας. Δε φτάνει που από παιδί με βάλαν στην άκρη με το ξύλο και τις βρισιές και τα φτύματα στα μούτρα. Δεν φτάνει που με δέρναν ακόμη και οι δασκάλες... Δε φτάνει που με χτυπούσαν οι γονείς κ με μείωναν μέχρι και πρόσφατα. Δεν φτάνει που έκανα 1000000000000 προσπάθειες ν ξεφύγω. Δεν φτάνει που δεν έχω παρέες. Δεν φτάνει που στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχω σχέση. Δεν φτάνει που είμαι εγώ μόνη μου στη φυλακή μου. Δεν φτάνει που δεν έχω ούτε μιση δουλεια... ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΜΩΡΗΘΩ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΕΓΚΛΕΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΑΣΑΝ;

----------


## Winston_man_2

Μεσω ιντερνετ εχεις ψαξει για καποια δουλεια? Ενας φιλος βρηκε και δουλευει παρτ ταιμ. Δεν μπορει να συντηρησει βεβαια σπιτι (ακομα) αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο απο το τιποτα. Αρχικα για Ροδο ψαξε μετα βλέπεις. 

Όλα ειναι στο μυαλό μας. Αυτο το λεω σε μενα πρωτα ασχετα αν δεν το πολυπιστευω. Ισως καποιος ειδικος σου εδινε φαρμακα και σε ανεβαζε. Ψαξτο λιγο. Αν δεν εχεις λεφτα ειναι και δημοσια ιατρεια. Εγω πιστευω οτι ολα ειναι "χημεια". Με την καταλληλη αγωγη θα βοηθηθεις. Ασε τις θεραπειες στην παντα.... Απο την εμπειρια μου στο λεω.

----------


## μαρκελα

Γειά σου donald_girl, ελπίζω να το δεις σύντομα αυτό:
http://epidotoumena-seminaria.0rg.gr...B1%CE%B5%CE%B4

----------


## donald_girl

> Γειά σου donald_girl, ελπίζω να το δεις σύντομα αυτό:
> http://epidotoumena-seminaria.0rg.gr...B1%CE%B5%CE%B4


Ναι το είδα αυτό και δήλωσα συμμετοχή. Τώρα αν θα είμαι ανάμεσα σ αυτούς που θα διαλέξουν θα δείξει...

----------


## nikiii

Ευτυχώς είσαι με κάποιον που σ'αγαπάει

----------


## nikiii

Ευτυχώς είσαι με κάποιον που σ'αγαπάει αυτό είναι το καλό.

----------


## donald_girl

Γεια σας.
Έχω πολλά νέα, άσχημα και καλά. Κομπιάζω όμως...
Απλά στέλνω μνμ να σας πω πιο πολύ πως υπαρχω ακόμη...

----------


## μαρκελα

Πολύχρονη κι ό,τι επιθυμείς!

----------


## donald_girl

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ :-) Αλλά τα γενέθλια μου είναι σε 10 μέρες. Είχα κάνει λάθος και είχα βάλει 7 Ιουλίου αντί για 17 LOL. Οπότε θα περιμένω να μου ξαναστείλεις ευχές σε ακριβώς 10 μέρες :P Το διόρθωσα τώρα το προφίλ :P

----------


## μαρκελα

> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ :-) Αλλά τα γενέθλια μου είναι σε 10 μέρες. Είχα κάνει λάθος και είχα βάλει 7 Ιουλίου αντί για 17 LOL. Οπότε θα περιμένω να μου ξαναστείλεις ευχές σε ακριβώς 10 μέρες :P Το διόρθωσα τώρα το προφίλ :P


Δεν πειράζει.. δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το ξεχάσω με τίποτα, γιατί τότε γιορτάζει και η αγαπημένη φίλη μου η Μαρίνα!

----------


## donald_girl

Σε ευχαριστώ που δε θα το ξεχάσεις  :Smile: 

Έχουν συμβεί κάποια πολύ άσχημα πράγματα. Προδώθηκα για ακόμη μια φορά και έχω κλονιστεί πάρα πολύ- όχι πως πριν ήμουν οκ... Εδώ και έναμισι μήνα παλεύω να είμαι όρθια... Με νύχια και με δόντια

----------


## gossamer

> Σε ευχαριστώ που δε θα το ξεχάσεις 
> 
> Έχουν συμβεί κάποια πολύ άσχημα πράγματα. Προδώθηκα για ακόμη μια φορά και έχω κλονιστεί πάρα πολύ- όχι πως πριν ήμουν οκ... Εδώ και έναμισι μήνα παλεύω να είμαι όρθια... Με νύχια και με δόντια



Επειδη ρωτήσω φορα διαβάζω την ιστορία σου. Θέλω μόνο να πω... Κουράγιο , δύναμη ... Δύο λέξεις δύσκολες στην πράξη.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Σε ευχαριστώ που δε θα το ξεχάσεις 
> 
> Έχουν συμβεί κάποια πολύ άσχημα πράγματα. Προδώθηκα για ακόμη μια φορά και έχω κλονιστεί πάρα πολύ- όχι πως πριν ήμουν οκ... Εδώ και έναμισι μήνα παλεύω να είμαι όρθια... Με νύχια και με δόντια


Νομίζεις θα σε ξεχνάγα ε;;  και πάλι πολύχρονη και μόνο χαρές από δω και πέρα!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## thomas98

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## nflu

Χρονια πολλα μικρη!!!!! σου ευχομαι οτι επιθυμεις κοριτσαρα μου...κι ολα να πανε στην ζωη σου καλα!!!!!!!!

----------


## ηλιαχτίδα

χρονια πολλα και απο μενα, αν και καθυστερημενα! να εισαι γερη και δυνατη.

----------


## donald_girl

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές, έστω και καθυστερημένα...

Για τώρα θα ήθελα να διαβάσετε μια "ιστορία" που ανέβασα στο σάιτ μου.
Θεωρητικά είναι φανταστική, αλλά αναφέρεται σε μένα...

_Είμαστε "φίλες"; Τι είναι αυτό;
Δεν είσαι πολύ μικρή για να ονειρεύεσαι, λένε... Είσαι άραγε όμως πολύ μικρή για να έχουν πεθάνει τα όνειρα σου; Αυτή η σκέψη τριγύριζε από νωρίς το πρωί στο νου της Γαβριέλας.
Δεν είχε πατήσει ακόμη τα 30 και ζούσε μέσα στη μοναξιά της, χωρίς όμως να καταλαβαίνει το γιατί.
Οι άλλοτε καλές της φίλες πλέον τη σνόμπαραν, την υποτιμούσαν, τη θεωρούσαν αποτυχημένη και δε ντρεπόντουσαν να της το πουν ανοιχτά. Ήταν εκείνη που θα μόλυνε την παρέα, επειδή δεν είχε αρκετά γεμάτο πορτοφόλι, δεν είχε μια καλή δουλειά, δεν είχε έναν αρκετά ευκατάστατο σύντροφο και έκανε το λάθος να φοράει αρκετά φθηνά ρούχα. “Δεν έχεις καταφέρει τίποτα. Ακόμη και εγώ πέτυχα πολλά περισσότερα από σένα και ας μην έχω τις δικές σου σπουδές”, της είχε πει πριν ένα περίπου χρόνο μια παλιά της φίλη, που πλέον εξαφανίστηκε από τη ζωή της μια και πλέον δεν είχαν πολλά να πουν. Άλλωστε η Γαβριέλα δεν είχε χρήματα να ανοίγει μπουκάλια στα μπουζούκια και ούτε μπορούσε να πάει εκεί φορώντας τα τζιν και τα μπλουζάκια που αγόρασε από τους Κινέζους. Η Γαβριέλα δεν ήταν πια εκείνη που ήξεραν οι φίλες της, είχε αλλάξει!
Όταν συνέβαινε να συναντήσει τυχαία κάποια από αυτές τις άλλοτε φίλες της, εκείνες πάντοτε της υπόσχονταν πως κάποια στιγμή θα βρεθούνε. Εκείνη η στιγμή δεν ερχόταν όμως ποτέ και ας μην επρόκειτο για πρωτοβουλία της Γαβριέλας!
Άλλες πάλι, απαξιούσαν ακόμη και να έχουν έναν τυπικό διάλογο μαζί της στο facebook... Η Γαβριέλα δεν ήταν αρκετά καλή ούτε και για διαδικτυακή “φίλη”. Εκείνες είχαν ανέβει κάποια επίπεδα, για ποιο λόγο να διατηρούν την οποιαδήποτε επαφή με μια φίλη από το σχολείο ή τη σχολή, που είχε “μείνει πίσω” και “δεν είχε προχωρήσει στη ζωή της αρκετά” ώστε να αξίζει τη φιλία τους;
Είχε κάνει το λάθος να μην είναι πια η ίδια... Τα βαμμένα ξανθά μαλλιά αντικαταστάθηκαν από φυσικό καστανό. Τα piercing εξαφανίστηκαν μαζί με τη μαγκιά που πουλούσε ως έφηβη και νεαρή ενήλικας. Εκείνη που κυκλοφορούσε μονίμως βαμμένη τη μέρα με αποχρώσεις που ταίριαζαν σε θαμώνα μπαρ, σήμερα δεν την πείραζε να βγαίνει έξω άβαφη και ας έχει σπυράκια... Άλλο ένα τεράστιο έγκλημα της ήταν πως είχε παχύνει! Έπαψε να πίνει και να ξερνάει και τις ώρες της πια δεν της περνούσε στις παραλιακές καφετέριες αναζητώντας τον επόμενο που θα θέλει να περάσει τη νύχτα μαζί της. Η Γαβριέλα δεν ήταν πλέον ένα ευχάριστο άτομο στην παρέα, είχε και μερικές ατυχίες στη ζωή της και αυτές τη στιγμάτιζαν ακόμη περισσότερο. “Που είναι η Γαβριέλα που ξέραμε;”, αναρωτιόντουσαν όλοι. Ακόμη και εκείνες οι φίλες που δεν τη σνόμπαραν ανοιχτά και που κράτησαν μια τυπική επαφή μαζί της είχαν την ίδια απορία, απλώς δεν είχαν το θάρρος να τη ξεστομίσουν. “Που είναι η Γαβριέλα που ξέραμε;”. Όλοι τους, παλιές φίλες που την άφησαν πίσω, συγγενείς, γονείς και αδέρφια πίστευαν πως η Γαβριέλα δεν είναι καλά, πως έχει κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Φυσικά η λύση στο υποτιθέμενο πρόβλημα ήταν να την απομακρύνουν, αφού δεν τους έμοιαζε πια και φοβόντουσαν πολύ μήπως και τους “κολλήσει” το πρόβλημα της! Το γεγονός πως εκείνη κάποτε όταν τη χρειάστηκαν στάθηκε δίπλα τους και δεν τους εγκατέλειψε δεν είχε καμιά απολύτως σημασία...
Είχε έρθει η ώρα πια η Γαβριέλα να το πάρει απόφαση και να συμβιβαστεί με αυτό. Δεν υπάρχει φιλία, υπάρχουν μόνο παρέες που σε αποδέχονται μόνο όταν δεν χαλάς την “ατμόσφαιρα” της ρηχότητας και του κεφιού. Έτσι, απλώς έκλεισε τις πόρτες και κυρίως της πόρτες της ψυχής της. “Μπορώ και μόνη μου!”, σκέφτηκε και συνέχισε να περπατάει μέχρι το τέλος του δρόμου.

_

----------


## fragile

ντοναλντ γραφεις παρα πολυ ομορφα ρε συ!
ασχολεισαι επαγγελματικα με τη συγγραφη ή γραφεις μονο στο σαιτ σου?

----------


## donald_girl

> ντοναλντ γραφεις παρα πολυ ομορφα ρε συ!
> ασχολεισαι επαγγελματικα με τη συγγραφη ή γραφεις μονο στο σαιτ σου?


Βασικά από μικρή "το είχα"... Ποιήματα, διηγήματα, ένα μυθιστόρημα κλπ. Δεν έχει εκδοθεί κάτι.
Σπούδασα δημοσιογραφία και έχω δουλέψει κατά καιρούς σε κάποιες εφημερίδες και περιοδικά

----------


## fragile

οντως το εχεις!
οχι απλα το εχεις...το παραεχεις!!!
και γω γραφω ποιηματακια.
προσφατα μαλιστα τα εστειλα σε εναν εκδοτικο οικο.
οχι οτι θα γινει τπτ...το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θα παρω τα @@ μου, αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο να τολμαει κανεις οτιδηποτε, ακομα κι αν οι πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας ειναι ελαχιστες...

----------


## donald_girl

> οντως το εχεις!
> οχι απλα το εχεις...το παραεχεις!!!
> και γω γραφω ποιηματακια.
> προσφατα μαλιστα τα εστειλα σε εναν εκδοτικο οικο.
> οχι οτι θα γινει τπτ...το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θα παρω τα @@ μου, αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο να τολμαει κανεις οτιδηποτε, ακομα κι αν οι πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας ειναι ελαχιστες...


Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα πράγματα με τους εκδοτικούς οίκους είναι περίεργα αλλά καλύτερα που το τόλμησες.

----------


## Blue1

donald ήθελα να σε ρωτησω: σε κάποιο ξενοδοχειο στην Ρόδο δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρεις δουλειά; Είχα έρθει αυτό το καλοκαιρι για διακοπές και διαπίστωσα για άλλη μια φορά ότι έχει παρα πολλές ξενοδοχειακές μοναδες. Σε ενδιαφερει κατι τέτοιο;΄

Και κατι άσχετο. Η παραλια της Τσαμπικα, ποσο ωραια ειναι!!!!

----------


## donald_girl

> donald ήθελα να σε ρωτησω: σε κάποιο ξενοδοχειο στην Ρόδο δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρεις δουλειά; Είχα έρθει αυτό το καλοκαιρι για διακοπές και διαπίστωσα για άλλη μια φορά ότι έχει παρα πολλές ξενοδοχειακές μοναδες. Σε ενδιαφερει κατι τέτοιο;΄
> 
> Και κατι άσχετο. Η παραλια της Τσαμπικα, ποσο ωραια ειναι!!!!



Ξενοδοχείο; Μπρρρρρ! Μακριά από τα ξενοδοχεία... Ευγνωμονώ το Θεό που δεν με προσέλαβαν. Κανείς τους δεν πληρώνει... ποτέ!

----------


## donald_girl

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ήμουν περαστική και είπα να περάσω να σας ευχηθώ απλώς να έχετε όλοι μια πολύ καλή χρονιά!!!

----------


## donald_girl

΄Έχω τεραστια αναγκη για παρεα αυτή τη στιγμή...
Πλέον δεν ανήκω στα "καταθλιπτικά άτομα". Έχω αλλάξει πολύ τα τελευταία 2,5 χρόνια. Άλλος ανθρωπος... 
Παρόλα αυτά, ζω πραγματικότητες που με πιέζουν και δε θελω να σπάσω ξανα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

no problem θα σου πω πμ

----------


## ioannis2

> ... 
> Παρόλα αυτά, ζω πραγματικότητες που με πιέζουν και δε θελω να σπάσω ξανα


Πραγματικότητες τετοιες πάντα θα ζουμε, ίδιες και χειρότερες απ αυτες που μας βύθισαν στην καταθλιψη κλπ συναφή, το ζήτημα ειναι πως τις αντιμετωπίζουμε. Το ότι αντεπεξέλθαμε απο εκεινες που αντιμετωπιζαμε τοτε πάει να πει πως βρηκαμε το σωστο τροπο (πχ θέληση, τροπος σκεψης, συμπεριφορασς, ενεργειες κλπ) για να το πετυχουμε. Με αυτο το σωστο πλεον τροπο θα αντιμετωπιζουμε και τις κάθε εφεξης δυσκολίες. Αμα η αλλαγη εχει εδραιωθει μεσα μας η παλινδρόμηση ειναι δυσκολο να συμβει.

----------

